# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  AMH, godine i postupci

## taca70

Vec smo pisali o AMH i imamo temu istog naziva ali mislim da bi bilo dobro da odvojeno od toga imamo temu s jos nekim podacima koji ga prate kao sto su godine, vrsta protokola, jacina stimulacije, odgovor na stimulaciju i ishod postupaka. Molim vas da pisete o postupcima koji su radeni u relativno kratkom vremenskom periodu prije nalaza AMH ili nakon njega. Evo mene prve:

AMH 8.7 (09/10), 40god.
IVF 07/10, kratki protokol (47 M+G, 3 Cetrotide), 4js, ET 1, beta 0

----------


## mare41

AMH 5.8 (8/09): FSH 5; E2 uredan (41/42 god)
IVF (11/09), dugi protokol (dec+56 M), 2 prazna folikula

(dodajem i FSH)

----------


## tikica_69

AMH 10.5 (nizak), FSH 13,5 (visok), E 301 (uredan).
Maribor 03/10 - dugi protokol - Logest (mjesec dana) Decapeptil od 21.dc + 4 Gonala dnevno od 1.dc - 3 JS, 2 zametka (osmostanicna)
U 41. godini sam.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moje prošlogodišnje vrijednosti: 39 godina, AMH 18 (zadovoljavajuća plodnost), FSH 8, dva kratka protokola po 18/19 menopura + suprefact = 5, odnosno 6 jajnih stanica, svaki put 3 zametka

----------


## Marnie

AMH11, InhibinB 60 (vađeno 2009. g. kada sam imala 38. g.), FSH od 8 do 45 (prilikom vađenja u zadnje 4 godine), 39. godina
U 2009. stimulirani kratki protokol -dobila cistu (bez obzira na UZV 21. dc i supresiju). U 4/2010 drugi stimulirani kratki protokol - 2 js od čega jedna nezrela, jedan 4-stanični embrij (jako loš).
Imam redovne menstruacije, gotovo svaki mjesec ovulaciju i u prirodnim postupcima obično dobijem 1 do 2 js i gotovo uvijek dođe do transfera.

----------


## ina33

Malo prekograničnih iskustava, ne znam jesu li iste ref. vrijednosti:

http://kutak.forumotion.com/povisen-...-a-t608-60.htm

----------


## AuroraBlu

nisu iste vrijednosti: Folikularna faza, ref.vr: od 0.5 do 2.3 - tako sam našla. i svi koji navode vrijednosti imaju 0.0nešto

----------


## thaia28

AMH 17,04; FSH 5,6; E uredan; tada 29 godina. Odrađena 2 stimulirana postupka, u prvom sami menopuri, u drugom gonali sa supresijom decapeptilom, u oba postupka nije bilo stanica.

----------


## mare41

thaia, aj pliz napiši koliko M ili G dnevno, da imamo i te podatke, thanks

----------


## thaia28

1. menopuri 2. - 7. dc po 2; 8.-10. dc po 3
2. od 1. dc decapeptyl, 3.-9.dc. po 3 gonala, 10. d.c. 2

----------


## tiki_a

Cure, ako može netko napisati naše referentne vrijednosti.
taca70 BRAVO za temu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

AMH 19,3, FSH varira od 8 do 15 i nešto, 32 god.
1 stim. sa 4 ampule Menopura dnevno 2 j.s. i 2 embrija,
2 stim. sa 5 ampprva 4 dana, pa 4 amp. druga 3 dana 2 j.s. 1 embrij
U oba slučaja sam kretala sa Decapeptilom ili Suprefactom od 3 d.c. isto tako i sa stimulacijom.
Pored ovog kod mene je i problem endometrioza

----------


## tikica_69

Ajde da bude preglednije:

Nemjerljive/niske konc. = 0.0 - 2.2
Smanjena plodnost = 2.2 - 15.7
Zadovoljavajuća plodnost = 15.7 - 28.6
Optimalna plodnost = 28.6 - 48.5
povećane konc. = >48.5

Napomena: ovo su ref. vrijednosti labosa KB sestara milosrdnica, Vinogradska

----------


## taca70

Ma uzas sta ispade, moram kontaktirati moderatoricu. Hvala tikica.

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, sve je ok, imamo ref. vrijed. i sve je sad jasno. tikica_69  :Klap:

----------


## spodoba

prva inseminacija ovaj ciklus na 9dc
hormoni na 5dc
FSH 5.9
LH 2.1
E2 79 (ako se ne varam), na dan inseminacije 323
AMH nepoznat
godina: 37

----------


## crvenkapica77

nisam vadila nikad  AMH   ali  mjerila sam antralne folikule  i  broj smanjen 
 zadnjih par god .  imam  visok FSH   10-13,6......pred  1.IVF je bio najveci  13,6  i   stimulacijom od   20menopura  + 9deca. =dobiveno  5js  = 3 osmostanicna embrija vracena  =  beta 0
sad  je FSH  9
imam 33god

----------


## thaia28

u Brayeru su vrijednosti izražene u ug/L, a u Vinogradskoj u pmol/L; za preračunavanje u vrijednosti koje je tikica navela samo pomnožite vrijednost iz Brayera sa 7,1.

----------


## mimi81

AMH 2,4 (06/10), 29god.
IVF 07/10, kratki protokol (26 Menopura, 11 Decapeptyla), 2js, ET 1, biokemijska t.

----------


## tiki_a

> u Brayeru su vrijednosti izražene u ug/L, a u Vinogradskoj u pmol/L; za preračunavanje u vrijednosti koje je tikica navela samo pomnožite vrijednost iz Brayera sa 7,1.


thaia28  :Klap: 
Vrijednost AMH od mimi81 izgleda treba množiti sa 7,1.

----------


## taca70

Na stranici dr. Malpanija sam pronasla da je normalni AMH za zene <38g. 14,28-48,55 pmol/l ili 2-6,8 ug/ml.
Mimi81, ti si radila nalaz u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## tiki_a

Izgleda da malo cura radi AMH, i to je razumljivo za mlađe....

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, ne bih rekla da nas je bas ovako malo na forumu radilo AMH. Nije bas standardna pretraga ali sigurna sam da nas ima puno vise. Javit ce se vec sa svojim iskustvima.

----------


## mare41

I meni se čini da nas je puno više i nadam se da će se javiti...

----------


## corinaII

hmmm a ja mislila da sam napravila sve pretrage koje je trebalo i da nakon 4 godine hodoćašćenja po bolnicama znam za sve pretrage kad ono ???'
Evo ja tek sad čujem za AMH ! Nitko mi nije rekao da bi i to trebalo napraviti... Dali mi možete reči di se to radi, dali mogu na uputnicu od socijalnog ginekologa.

----------


## andream

Evo dosadašnji rezime:
39 godina, AMH 13,5 (smanjena plodnost), drugi hormoni svi u granicama. Stimulirani postupak s jako lošom reakcijom:
decapeptyl od 1 dc, od 2.dc-4. dc po tri menopura, od 5. dc - 12. dc  po dva menopura i onda opet po tri menopura 13. i 14. dc (sveukupno 31 menopur) - svega dva vodeća folikula i na kraju jedna jajna stanica na kojoj je rađen ICSI i za sada čekamo transfer tog jednog embrija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hmmm a ja mislila da sam napravila sve pretrage koje je trebalo i da nakon 4 godine hodoćašćenja po bolnicama znam za sve pretrage kad ono ???'
> Evo ja tek sad čujem za AMH ! Nitko mi nije rekao da bi i to trebalo napraviti... Dali mi možete reči di se to radi, dali mogu na uputnicu od socijalnog ginekologa.


Corina ta pretraga se radi ukoliko postoji sumnja na slabu rezervu j.s. znači ako si imala slabe reakcije da u stimularnom postupku sa većim dozama dođete do tek nekoliko folikula, tek tada ima smisla to raditi, to se inače plaća iz svog džepa (oko 300 kn čini mi se) i radi se u Vinogradskoj...ali ponavljam ako si imala dobru reakciju onda ti ta pretraga ništa ne znači.

----------


## mimi81

> Na stranici dr. Malpanija sam pronasla da je normalni AMH za zene <38g. 14,28-48,55 pmol/l ili 2-6,8 ug/ml.
> Mimi81, ti si radila nalaz u Vinogradskoj?


Oprosti što kasnim s odgovorom. Radila sam ga u Vinogradskoj..na granici sam sa smanjenom plodnosti

----------


## anaea40

40 g
Evo mojih nalaza:
IX/09 FSH 4.1, estradiol: 342.2, 
IX/10 FSH 6.15, estradiol 277.8
I/10 AMH 3.9 pmol/L, Inhibiln B 83.2 pg/ml (vinogradska)
Evo mojih reakcija na stimulaciju:
V/09 dugi protokol 36 amp. 6 j.st. 5 blastocista, missed ab u 7 tj., FET biokemijska
XI/09 kratki protokol 30 amp 4 j.st 3 zametka, biokemijska
V/10 dugi protokol 43 amp. 2 j.st. nisu se oplodile.

----------


## taca70

> 40 g
> IX/10 FSH 6.15, estradiol 277.8
> I/10 AMH 3.9 pmol/L, Inhibiln B 83.2 pg/ml (vinogradska)


Nevjerojatno kako nalaz FSH moze zavarati. Ovaj estradiol ti je u pmol/l? Medutim ti si bez obzira na nizak AMH imala super odgovor na stimulaciju osim ovaj zadnji put.

----------


## anaea40

Da u pmol/L. Prof.V iz Mb je rekao da je to sve u redu.

----------


## andream

aenea, a što si primala točno od stimulacije? menopure, gonale ili nešto treće?

----------


## anaea40

V/09 10 Gonala, ostalo Menopur.
XI/09 sve Gonal
V/10 8 Gonala, ostalo Menopur.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hmmm a ja mislila da sam napravila sve pretrage koje je trebalo i da nakon 4 godine hodoćašćenja po bolnicama znam za sve pretrage kad ono ???'
> Evo ja tek sad čujem za AMH ! Nitko mi nije rekao da bi i to trebalo napraviti... Dali mi možete reči di se to radi, dali mogu na uputnicu od socijalnog ginekologa.


a i ja sam ovdje na forumu saznala za AMH ....i mislim da ne ide na uputnicu  vec se placa...kako je meni ZG  daleko  ja jos nisam to napravila.....a  i vjerovatno da necu,  zasto da se izbediram ako nalazi budi losi?  ako jesu- jesu ne mogu si pomoc....na ivf idem  ionako  i necu odustati....ako mi je  fsh  visok  i antralni folikuli smanjeni , zivim bar u nadi da  mi AMH nije nizak  ( nadam se ja)  ....vec sam se previse zivcirala zbog FSH....

----------


## ina33

Aenea, di si odradila ova 3 IVF-a? Sve u Mariboru, sve u Hrvatskoj (di točno)? 

Pitam zato jer pokušavam shvatiti je li ova razlika u reakciji tj. dobivenim embrijima svodiva (samo) na godine ili i na promjenu klinike? Reakcije u 2009. su bile dobre, u 2010. loše.

Kad si imala AMH 3.9? Tj. u kojem od ovih postupaka - zadnjem, prvom, drugom?

Sori na ovolikom ispitivanju, pokušavam izvući neke zaključke.

"V/09 dugi protokol 36 amp. 6 j.st. 5 blastocista, missed ab u 7 tj., FET biokemijska
XI/09 kratki protokol 30 amp 4 j.st 3 zametka, biokemijska
V/10 dugi protokol 43 amp. 2 j.st. nisu se oplodile."

----------


## mare41

ina, vidim da je anaea napisala da je AMH iz siječnja 2010., svi pišemo kad smo ga vadili, i to je važan podatak.

----------


## tiki_a

AMH od anaea40 izgleda jaaako dobar. Možda je baš taj zadnji postupak upao u loš ciklus pa zato takav ne baš najbolji rezultat, ali i mene bi zanimali detalji...

----------


## tlatincica

> ina, vidim da je anaea napisala da je AMH iz siječnja 2010., svi pišemo kad smo ga vadili, i to je važan podatak.


Zašto? Da li nalaz može varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa ili je to bitno u odnosu na godine?

----------


## mare41

AMH ne varira od ciklusa do ciklusa (kao što može FSH), prije od godine do godine :Smile: , bitan je period u odnosu na godine i najbliži postupak vađenju AMH-a, i najzgodnije je imat FSH (+E2) u tom ili ciklusu koji je blizu

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala Mare  :Kiss: 
Sad znam što želim za svaki slijedeći rođendan  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> AMH od anaea40 izgleda jaaako dobar. Možda je baš taj zadnji postupak upao u loš ciklus pa zato takav ne baš najbolji rezultat, ali i mene bi zanimali detalji...


Možda sam ja nešto pobrkala ali kako je dobar AMH ako iznosi 3.9 zar to nije smanjena plodnost...možda si mislila da je dobra reakcija s obzirom na nizak AMH?

----------


## mare41

> Hvala Mare 
> Sad znam što želim za svaki slijedeći rođendan


 :Laughing: ti čekaš svoj nalaz iz Breyera, ako sam dobro shvatila?
Mali Mimi, tiki_a je klasa optimist :Smile: , tikica_69 je gore stavila ref. vrijednosti

----------


## anaea40

Duge protokole sam radila u Mb, a kratki u Vinogradskoj.


> Aenea, di si odradila ova 3 IVF-a? Sve u Mariboru, sve u Hrvatskoj (di točno)? 
> 
> Pitam zato jer pokušavam shvatiti je li ova razlika u reakciji tj. dobivenim embrijima svodiva (samo) na godine ili i na promjenu klinike? Reakcije u 2009. su bile dobre, u 2010. loše.
> 
> Kad si imala AMH 3.9? Tj. u kojem od ovih postupaka - zadnjem, prvom, drugom?
> 
> Sori na ovolikom ispitivanju, pokušavam izvući neke zaključke.
> 
> "V/09 dugi protokol 36 amp. 6 j.st. 5 blastocista, missed ab u 7 tj., FET biokemijska
> ...

----------


## tlatincica

> Sad znam što želim za svaki slijedeći rođendan


Izgleda da ću morati poželjeti nešto drugo za 37 rođendan, jer je AMH paketić prazan  :Sad: 
AMH <1  pmol/L
FSH 10.1 IJ/L
Estradiol 264 pmol/L

1. IVF 12/09- 3 js, transfer 1 blastica
2. IVF 06/10- 2 js, transfer 1 osmostaničnog, treći dan
trudnoće nema

----------


## mare41

tlatincice, mogu misliti kakav ti je nalaz  bio šok, vjerujem da će vjerodostojniji nalaz biti antralni folikuli....

----------


## tuzna

ja nisam radila AMH,u BiH ne znam ni gdje ima to za odraditit. FSH mi je oko 6.
imala 2 stimulirana.u prvom diferelin 3mg 21 dc.od 14 dc puregon,dnevna doza varirala,ali za 12 dana stimulacije(bez cetrotidea) potrosila Puregon pen 1200IU + Menopur 1500 IU(zadnjih 5 dana po 4 ampule Menopura) i tek tad na punkciju i imala punktiranih 11js ,od toga 9 oplodeno,i svih 9 dogurale do 4.dnp.

U drugom postupku isla sa gonalima, potrosila oko 35 ampula(nisam sigurna bas u brojku,ali tu je negdje), 4 cetrotidea(jedan falio,nisam ga imala gdje kupiti) i na kraju nisu bili folikuli dovolkijno veliki,smao jedan od 20mm,1js,1 embrij-biokemijska.
tu krivim mog dr,a ,ocito je trebalo povecavati dozu,on to nije radio na vrijeme.zadnji dan na uzv-u,rekao mi je da lijevi jajnik dosta kaska,da na njemu nema folikula za punktirati....a,na desnom je sve ok,valjd anije dobro mjerio,nemam pojma.

sad predlazu opet kratki protokol, uz 4ampule Merionala dnevno i + 3 klomifena,te kasnije i cetrotide.
pomalo me to zbunjuje,je l bas potrebna tolika doza? bojim se HS-a,jos imam PCOS (mada to tretiram gluforminom)

ovo sve pisem(nadam se da nisam fulala temu) zato sto nisam nacisto jesam li low ili slow responder(imam 27 godina)? 
i brinem sto nismo uganjali moj protokol i sto se opet bojim nekih komplikacija.

----------


## mare41

tuzna, obrati se opet nekom drugom (dr R), 11 j. s. je preveliki broj za igranje s 4 menopura i kratkim protokolom, ko ti to predlaže? Teško je reći što se dogodilo s tvojim drugim postupkom, al po meni se ipak više radi o preranoj štoperici, nego o slabom odgovoru na stimulaciju.
I low responderi su oni kjoi reagiraju s 1, 2 ili 3 j.s., nikako 11 :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

onda sam slow responder?zbog necega reagujem sporo...u ovod drugom postupku,dr koji mi je mjerio folikule u sarajevu gotovo svaki dan, govorio je kako je sve ok,da bi 10 dan stimulacije rekao da kasni lijevi jajnik,zadnja 2 dana povecao na 4 ampule,ali vec je bilo kasno,bojao se dalje stimulisati jer je rizicno duze od 12 dana(valjda,nisam ga bas tu skuzila). 
mislim,obzirom da mi je 27 godina,ne vidim razlog takvog reagovanja,svi hormoni OK,mozda je fsh od 6 malo visok za moje godine?
nemam vise pojma sta ocekivati.
bojim se merionala(nisam sigurna je li dobar da ga kupim,malo zena ga koristi,ako ne reagujem dobro na Gonal,sta da radim sa Merionalom?), bojim se 4 ampule,a bojim se i klomifena(prije 5-6 god,kad smo tek krenuli u ovu pricu i nismo znali nalaz spermiograma,dr mi je davala klomifen i sjecam se da je rekla da na njega slabo reagiram,nesto u fazona jedan mjesec reagujem,jedan ne,mislim da je i tad zakazao lijevi jajnik)

bojim se hS-a,inzulinsku kontroliram,a i testosteron je prije 3 mjeseca bio granicno visok,dakle,poceo se vec tad snizavati pod utjecajem gluformina(uvijek je bio visi od gornje granice,cak i kad nisma znala za PCOS)
a,protokol predlazu Česi,klinika u brnu i oni su uvijek za kratki protokol,smatraju ga sigurnijim, a znaju za moju raniju reakciju,pa su zbog toga odlucili po 4 ampule....
vec 6 dan rekli uzv,valjda se boje reakcije...
dr R predlaze dugi protokol,a ja nemam ovdje u Bih nikom kome vjerujem sa protokolima(jedinom MPOvcu sam dala povjerenje prosli put i on je napravio to da dobijem 1js),tako da sam bas izgubljena.
uostalom,ne znam sta da ima kazem,da ne vjerujem u protokol i da ja mislim da ce doci do HS-a? nemam niti jednog dr.-a da mogu reci.e,moj dr. kaze to i to....

----------


## taca70

Tuzna, predlazem da zamolis moderatoricu da ti prebaci ovaj zadnji post na novu temu jer ovdje imamo upravo oprecne probleme, visoke FSH i slabe odgovore na stim a rekla bih da je kod tebe samo problem odabira pravog protokola.Slaba reakcija se moze svakome desiti bez obzira na nalaze.

----------


## tiki_a

> Možda sam ja nešto pobrkala ali kako je dobar AMH ako iznosi 3.9 zar to nije smanjena plodnost...možda si mislila da je dobra reakcija s obzirom na nizak AMH?


Množila sam sa 7  :Grin:  oliti pobrkala jedinice. Klasa optimist  :Grin:

----------


## mimi81

Cure da li postoji netko sa ovog foruma da je imao nizak amh i ipak došao do bebe?

----------


## taca70

Mimi81, ja bih rekla da si ti jos najblize tom cilju. Napisi malo i ovdje kako je prosao tvoj zadnji postupak. Problem niskog AMH su uglavnom visoke godine koje su s njim u korelaciji a ujedno je upravo tvoja prednost sto si tek na pragu 30-te.

----------


## vikki

Mislim kao i taca, mlađe žene s niskim AMH imaju puno veće šanse doći do dobre stanice i zdravog embrija nego starije žene s nešto boljim AMH.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure da li postoji netko sa ovog foruma da je imao nizak amh i ipak došao do bebe?


Mislim da je Arkana ako se dobro sjećam prije par godina ostala trudna prirodnim putem a imala smanjenu plodnost i endometriozu (a isto je bila u ranim 30-ima), samo šta se ne javlja ovdje kod nas

----------


## rikikiki

> Cure da li postoji netko sa ovog foruma da je imao nizak amh i ipak došao do bebe?


ima ima .. evo na pr. ja  :Grin: 

2007. AMH 0,066 ug/L, FSH 28
2009. zatrudnila, 2010. rodila
2010. AMH 6 pmol/L, FSH 10

----------


## spodoba

> ima ima .. evo na pr. ja 
> 
> 2007. AMH 0,066 ug/L, FSH 28
> 2009. zatrudnila, 2010. rodila
> 2010. AMH 6 pmol/L, FSH 10


kako je to moguce? da li si uzimala sto..tipa dhea-s..?
pretpostavljam da je trudnoca nastala uz MPO?
po tome ni aih nije stvarni pokazatelj rezerve..ili?  :Yes: 
super za trudnocu, fsh i aih!  :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Drago mi je da ima takvih primjera. Evo u zadnjem postupku, 2. po redu sam imala stimulaciju 13 decapeptyla i 39 menopura, na punkciji su dobivene 3 js, oplodile su se 2 i vraćene su (4stanični i 7stanični embrij). Na kraju je sve završilo biokemijskom trudnoćom.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ima ima .. evo na pr. ja 
> 
> 2007. AMH 0,066 ug/L, FSH 28
> 2009. zatrudnila, 2010. rodila
> 2010. AMH 6 pmol/L, FSH 10


ovo mi nije jasno....ali super  je  :Smile:   ...kako se  fsh snizio  a amh  povisio ?

----------


## vikki

FSH inače varira od ciklusa do ciklusa (mada kažu da je mjerodavna najviša dobivena vrijednost), a AMH se nije povisio, nego su vrijednosti preračunate u druge jedinice, je li riki  :Undecided: . Ili sam krivo pokopčala?

----------


## mare41

> FSH inače varira od ciklusa do ciklusa (mada kažu da je mjerodavna najviša dobivena vrijednost), a AMH se nije povisio, nego su vrijednosti preračunate u druge jedinice, je li riki . Ili sam krivo pokopčala?


 Stavljam X umjesto riki :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Također, u slučaju rikikiki, bitno je da je to mlada žena, a teorija kaže da će kod takvih biti uglavnom problem kvantitete, ali ne i kvalitete, dok je kod neke starije problem i jedno i drugo. Općenito, bolja je prognoza mlada dob, loš AMH i FSH, nego velika dob, loš AMH i FSH - baš zbog te kvalitete js. Ovako, ono, to je totalno općenito i laički, ali čisto da vam stvar kontekstualizira.

----------


## taca70

Bolja je prognoza i za nize godine uz los AMH i FSH nego za visoke godine i dobar AMH i FSH. Znaci da mlada zena sa slabijom zalihom js ima vece sanse nego starija sa dobrom zalihom. Kako god, sve se vrti oko godina....

----------


## vikki

Mislim da smo sve četiri isto rekle, he he.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel ja spadam u mlađe  onda ??    33god  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## vikki

> jel ja spadam u mlađe onda ?? 33god


O, da! I prognoziramo ti vrlo brzu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> jel ja spadam u mlađe onda ?? 33god


Apsolutno da! Nije jednostavno, i treba masu upornosti, ali definitivno bolja prognoza za trudnoću s vl. stanicama nego za iste vrijednosti FSH-a i AMH-a, a dob 39+, recimo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

o hvala curke   :Smile: , ja mislila  mlađe su samo one ispod 30  :Grin: 
nisam vadila AMH i ne mislim  , jedino ako dr.  bude trazio

----------


## taca70

> Mislim da smo sve četiri isto rekle, he he.


Upravo ovo sam pomislila kad sam poslala zadnji post.

----------


## ina33

> Cure da li postoji netko sa ovog foruma da je imao nizak amh i ipak došao do bebe?


AMH se vadi i prati kod nas tek nedavno. 

S vl. stanicama, visoke godine i visok FSH, znam, što forumskih, što neforumskih, u vrijeme koliko ja to pokušavam pratiti, jedno par, mislim - jedna spontana, nakon što je žena posvojila i nije se trudila dobiti svoju bebu, pokušavala je ponovno posvojiti; jednu iz sekundarne neplodnosti, IVF u Mariboru. 

S time da nisam prije toliko bila fokusirana na ovu problematiku i nisam znala reći koliki je čiji FSH i AMH i koja dob.

----------


## Mury

Pomoć!!! Danas mi stigao AMH, rezultat 13,8 pmol/L, a tek sam na pragu 30-te godine!!! Pitanje za cure koje se razumiju, koliko mi je uopće godina ostalo do "potrošnje" mojih rezervi j.s. ?Jel to znači ako npr. imam u zalihi još 50 j.s. i u jednoj stimulaciji dobijem 15, ostaje mi samo još 35 komada j.s.???? Ili ta "potprošnja" u stimuliranim postupcima nema veze??? Možda glupa pitanja, ali ja sam očajna :Sad: !!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury ne kužim se baš kojom brzinom se taj AMH snižava tj. kad ćeš u menopauzu ali sigurna sam da se radi o godinama, i da ti ne preostaje još 50 j.s.
Mislim da se j.s stimulacijom ne troše ništa ubrzanije nego inače, jer u svakom ciklusu ih propadne više od 1, samo se izdvoji 1 dominantni a ovi drugi ti antralni folikuli koji se vide na početku recimo 3 d.c. isto odu u nepovrat, ako sam ja to dobro pohvatala,jel. Al mislim da je tako jer se rodimo sa jako velikim brojem j.s. a nemamo toliko ovulacija u životu

----------


## mare41

Mali Mimi, dobro si to rekla, ne zna se kad će menopauza ni kad je amh manji od 1, tada jedino bude manje antralnih, dakle, amh nema zadnju riječ-stimulirani postupci više (ili jednako) ovise o broju antralnih folikula.

----------


## Mury

Hvala ti Mali Mimi, sad si me malo umirila. Evo sam poslala nalaz u MB dr. Vlaisavljević ( on mi je i sugerirao da izvadim AMH). Inače mi je i E2 povišen 214,26 ng/L ( ref. vrijednosti su mu 12,5-166), i svjesna sam da visok E2 također ukazuje na malu zalihu j.s. :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

mare41 :Love:

----------


## Mury

Mali Mimi također :Love: !!!
Cure, zlatne ste, što bih aj bez vas i vaših odgovora :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Mali Mimi također :Love: !!!
Cure, zlatne ste, što bih ja bez vas i vaših odgovora :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Visoki E2 ti može ukazivati na cistu, a od kud ti to da ukazuje na manji broj j.s.?
Ma drago mi je kad mogu nekome pomoći i ja sam lani bila u panici zbog visokog FSH i isto sam zabrijala da ću uskoro u menopauzu a 32 god. mi je, ali prošlo me.

----------


## Mury

Čitala sam da visok E2 može ukazivati ili na cistu, ili ovo drugo - što me strah jer se AMH takav pokazao. Ma nema mi druge nego se nadat da ću zatrudnit prije nego se sve moje jajne stanice potroše :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma što se tiče AMH-a imaš šanse, evo pogledaj gore post od rikikiki koja je zatrudnila sa nižim AMH nego što ga ti imaš, a budući da imaš godine taman za zatrudnjivanje bit će tu još puno dobrih stanica - vidim da si čak imala i pokušaj sa zamrznutom j.s. jel se uspjela oploditi?

----------


## mare41

JAvit će se taca za E2 :Smile: , to ne znači da je svaki ciklus takav....

----------


## Mury

Imala sam u 03/10 6 jajnih stanica zamrznutih, po riječima dr. sve odlične kvalitete, ali niti jedna uopće nije preživjela odmrzavanje :Crying or Very sad: !
Iako me je dr. L uvjeravao da je kod mene sve ok, u dubini duše sam znala da i sa mnom nešto "ne štima", jer ipak ovoliko pokušaja uz dovoljan br.spermića za ICSI i moje godine, te da je samnom se OK malo je čudno da nismo uspjeli. Inače sam u 11/10 bila konzultacijama kod dr. V u MB, i kada je vidio jačinu stimulacije u odnosu na moje godine, odmah me uputio da izvadim AMH.
Što se tiče E2, njegove visoke vrijednosti mogu davati lažno nizak FSH ( tako da je moguće da mi je FSH visok), ali ću za svaki slučaj opet ponoviti E2 i FSH u nekom slijedećem ciklusa kako bih dobila realniju sliku.

----------


## Pato

Drage moje da vam se i ja javim.
Ja sam '79. godište i također imam visok FSH i jako nizak AMH.
Kad sam to saznala prošle godine mislila sam da ću izluditi. Užasno sam se mućila, opterećivala..
Moram priznati da me i dalje prilično opterećuje ta spoznaja, tjera mi strah u kosti...
Želim nam svima puno sreće!

----------


## taca70

Mury, vjerojatno si vidjela da Mimi81 koja je tvoja vrsnjakinja ima AMH 2,4 tako da tvoj AMH obzirom na godine ukazuje na nesto blazu smanjenu zalihu js sto nikako ne utjece na kvalitetu tvojih js i krajnji ishod postupka. E2 svakako jos kontroliraj kako bi mogla pravovremeno reagirati pije stimulacije. Ja sam 2 ciklusa na Stedirilu.

----------


## ina33

Mury, AMH od 13 mi se ne čini baš takva katastrofa, ali bolje da ste sve to radili pa znate na čemu ste. Sretno!

----------


## Mury

Pato :Love: 
Ali se ja iskreno nadam da si nam ti već sada trudnica :Very Happy: 
Koliki je tvoj AMH? Što su ti doktori rekli, koliko imaš još vremena za pokušaje ostvarenja trudnoće? Ja nam isto svima od reda želim slatke male bebice :Smile: 
taca70, hvala draga, ovo zaista zvuči utješno, nakon šoka koji sam jučer doživjela :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Ina33, hvala! Evo sad ste me zaista ohrabrile i omah se bolje osjećam, iako jedva gledam, oči su mi natekle od proplakane prošle noći :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lavko

Sad sam i ovdje došla smetat  :Smile:  Ajde dajte mi pametan savjet molim vas. 
Daklem, danas sam napravila AMH na VV. Inhibin B nisam jer su rekli da ga ne rade.
Privatno ga rade u Breyeru za 610 kn.
Da li biste ga vi išle napraviti ili je AMH već dovoljan inidikator pa biste prošle i bez Inhibina?
Kaj bi vi napravile?

----------


## taca70

Lavko, rekla bih da je inhibin vec stara prica i da ga nema potrebe raditi ako vec imas AMH.

----------


## mare41

lavko, meni se čini da sad neselektivno traže amh, većina nas nije radila inhibin (neko je rekao od dr-ova da je amh dovoljan), ja na tvom mjestu ne bi otišla potrošiti 610 kn, pogotovo jer će ti nalazi sigurno biti uredni.

----------


## andream

mene je dr T iz Vinogradske tražio da napravim oba hormnona, i AHM i Inhibin B, ali u 6. mjesecu Vinogradska nije imala reagensa pa nisam ni napravila, kasnije dr nije ni tražio. Ako ćeš ga ipak vaditi, možeš u Vinogradskoj na odjelu endokrine, tamo ti košta oko 270 kn i ne trebaš se naručivati, samo dođeš.

----------


## lavko

E baš vam hvala, mislim i ja da ću tih 600 kuna sačuvat.

Jedino ako dr. B baš zapne da znam - jel mogu to na Vinogradskoj za 270 kn bez uputnice?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> jel mogu to na Vinogradskoj za 270 kn bez uputnice?


Možeš. Ali i ja mislim da ti inhibin ne treba. A dr.T. iz Vinogr. je baš danas gledao moje nalaze (amh imam iz 10.mj.2009) i rekao je da ga ne moram ponavljati. Inhibin nije ni spomenuo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam ga radila lani inhibin B jer mi je tražio dr. V za MB, iako ne znam čemu to točno služi?

----------


## rikikiki

Sestre u Vinogradskoj skupljaju podatke, godište i AMH ... kažu da će profesor raditi neki rad u vezi toga ... malo sam škicnula i učinilo mi se da ih jaaaako puno ima AMH ispod 10, ali nisam imala toliko vremena da vidim i koja su godišta u pitanju. Lista je bila s oko 30-40 imena!

----------


## mare41

riki, to i je ciljana grupa u kojoj se traži AMH, on se ne traži neselektivno nego za starije ili mlađe koje loše reagiraju na stimulaciju, zato i je logično da je većina rezultata ispod 10.

----------


## Mury

Evo mene opet sa pitanjem :Grin: 
Zna li netko kolike su uopće normalne vrijednosti AMH po godinama npr. 30 godina??? Ne znam jel moj AMH puno ispod normalne vrijednsoti za tridesetogodišnjakinje?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam jeli to netko računao do sad, ni moj AMH nije daleko od tvog 19 ali spada još uvijek u onu drugu grupaciju, imam 32 god. a vadila sam ga lani znači sa 31 god. i meni se čini da bi trebao biti nešto veći ne znam u klasi optimalne plodnosti? Jer nekako mi to sve ubrzano ide, mislim kad mi je onda bio optimalan sa 18 god valjda?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ali probaj se ne opterećivati brojkama, što je bilo - bilo je, to ne možemo vratiti, nismo još u menopauzi dakle šanse za trudnoćom postoje

----------


## 2hope

evo mene s pitanjem
koliko bih nakon stimulacije trebala pričekati s vađenjem AMH i inhibina, ili to nema veze

----------


## vikki

Ima neke veze i trebalo bi pričekati, ali ne sjećam se zašto ni koliko ciklusa  :Undecided:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja znam da imaju veze ovi drugi hormoni  FSH i to, ali za ovo dvoje stvarno ne znam

----------


## vikki

Kad sam ga vadila, pitala me dr. jesam li bila na stimulaciji nedavno, rekla sam da sam bila na klomifenu, a ona da za klomifen nema veze, ali prava stimulacija utječe na nalaz AMH.

----------


## tlatincica

Ovo je zanimljivo. Pretpostavaljam da bi nakon stimulacije pokazati nešto višu vrijednost. Probat ću naći, a ako netko zna bilo bi super da nam javi.

----------


## tlatincica

"The post GnRH agonist rise in FSH and LH levels did not influence AMH values."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12456604

----------


## 2hope

Hvala, ja sam još pronašla da nije bitno koji dan ciklusa se vadi, je li to praksa i kod nas ?
http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

----------


## tlatincica

I kod nas je takva praksa, međutim, možda je bolje odraditi i FSH zajedno sa AMH pa onda ideš 2 dc.

----------


## Mury

Hvala Mali Mimi! Pokušat ću se ne opterećivati, i samo se nadam da imam barem još 2-3 godine pokušaja. Iako je to malo, jer ako nisam uspjela iz ovoliko pokušaja, kako ću za još 3-4 koliko mi je možda maksimalno ostalo :Sad:

----------


## ici

Tek trebam vadit AMH jer sam u dva stimulirana postupka imala:
1 18 gonala + decapeptyl 7 JS 6 zrelih 1 Embrij beta 0
2 23 gonala + decap 5 JS 3 embrija biokemijska
Imam 30 god

----------


## 2hope

Prvi postupak 2006, menopuri, supresija od 21 dc, 12 JS, 10 blastica 31 god 
Drugi postupak 36 gonala + decapeptyl, 2 mjeseca Logest, 8 JS, 6 zrelih 5 oplođenih, betu nisam dočekala, 35 god

Stanje se s godinama promjenilo  :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Mury, odakle tebi da imas jos 3-4 g. do menopauze? Pa ne ide to bas tako. Negdje sam procitala da je prosjecan AMH za zenu od 35g. 2ng/ml sto dode nekih 14,3 pmol/l. Medutim, bez obzira na to menopauza ne stize u galopu svima koji imaju nesto snizenu rezervu js. To samo zanci da ces imati nesto slabiji odgovor na stimulaciju i da ces ici s vecom dozom gonadotropina.

----------


## mare41

> Mury, odakle tebi da imas jos 3-4 g. do menopauze? Pa ne ide to bas tako. Negdje sam procitala da je prosjecan AMH za zenu od 35g. 2ng/ml sto dode nekih 14,3 pmol/l. Medutim, bez obzira na to menopauza ne stize u galopu svima koji imaju nesto snizenu rezervu js. To samo zanci da ces imati nesto slabiji odgovor na stimulaciju i da ces ici s vecom dozom gonadotropina.


 X
I uvijek ponavljamo-od kvantitete je važnija kvaliteta, a tu su mlađe cure s nešto nižim AMH u velikoj prednosti u odnosu na isti ili sličan AMH kod starijih cura. I da, i koke s AMH manjim od 4 ili 3 su daleko od maneopauze.
Mury, u ovom trenu ti je E2 važniji, to treba kontrolirati i riješavati ako će trebati, i naravno-važniji su antralni od AMH.

----------


## Mury

A tako znači, ipak mi preostaje više vremena nego što sam si ovih dana zamišljala u svojoj ludoj glavi :Very Happy: .
Evo i mojih odgovora na stimulaciju:
1. stim. 05/2009  - kratki protokol, superfact sprej, 33 amp. GONAL F ( 3 ampule dnevno od 3-13 d.c.), dobila 12 j.s. 7 oplođeno, dvije blastice, rezultat biokemijska.
2. stimulirani 03/2010 - kratki protokol, superfact sprej, 37 amp. GONAL F ( od 3-9 d.c. 3 amp. dnevno, a od 9-13dc po 4 amp. GONAL F), 9 jajnih stnica, tri pokušali oploditi, dvije oplođene, vraćene drugi dan - beta 2,1. 6 jajnih stanica zamrznuto, po riječima dr. odlične kvalitete, ali niti jedna nije peživjela odmrzavanje.
3. polustimulirani (klomifen od 4-9 d.c.+ ukupno 6 GONAL F od 9-11 d.c. po dvije amuple), dobivene 3 jajne stanice, niti jedna se nije oplodila - nemam pojma kakve su bile kvalitete.
Dva puta bila na čistom klomifenu, jedan put dobila 1. j.s. ( nije se oplodila), drugi put 2. j.s. ( jedna se oplodila).

----------


## mimi81

[QUOTE=Mury;1772556]Evo mene opet sa pitanjem :Grin: 
Zna li netko kolike su uopće normalne vrijednosti AMH po godinama npr. 30 godina??? Ne znam jel moj AMH puno ispod normalne vrijednsoti za tridesetogodišnjakinje?[/QUOT
Ne mogu a da ne reagiram na ovo. Mury be happy, ja imam 29 g i amh 2,4pmol/L. 13 nije za plakat. Ja se sa svojim još nadam trudnoći! Pusa

----------


## Mury

mimi81 :Love: 
Ja ti od srca želim da čim prije ostvariš trudnoću i zagrliš svoju bebicu :Smile: .
Zaista tek sada vidim ta ovaj moj nalaz i nije tako katastrofa kao što sam mislila.

----------


## ici

Meni je Dr rekao da izvadim AMH radi odluke kakvu će mi stimulaciju dati jer spadam u low respondere pa da ne idemo sa Gonalima ako ćemo dobiti samo 5 jS tako da razgovor o menopauzi nije ni spomenut!

----------


## spodoba

bok cure,
dosao je trenutak istine..AMH je 0.5, imam 37g. sad se tucem u glavu sto nikad nisam koristila pilule :D
E2 je na pocetku ciklusa normalno nizak, fsh je ispod deset, tj. ovaj ciklus je po prvi put bio 12..

i sto sad? normalno s tako niskim AMH bi spada u low responder i vjerovatno necu posebno reagirati na stimulaciju. mada sam prosli ciklus od 1/2 tbl klomifena od 4-8dc dobila tri folikla, dva su se dalje razvijala..
enivej, koji protokol je dao dobre rezultate kod vas s niskim amh?
moram li polaziti od toga da cu biti uistinu low responder s tim AMH? ili je dobro pokusati sa standardnim protokolom?
to pitam jer bi kao low responder ivf radila tu gdje je sam.. u DE puste da se oplode sve stanice, ali pet ili sest izaberu da se dalje razvijaju. ako cu dobiti tako i tako malo JS, onda mi je svejedno gdje..za razliku od austrijanaca koji puste sve stanice da se razvijaju dalje do petog dana..
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

p.s minimalna endometrioza je odstranjena prije pola godine..citala sam da se ona lose odrazava na rezerve js

----------


## taca70

Spodoba, u kojim jedinicama je izrazen tvoj nalaz AMH? Kako god, stvarno je prilicno nizak ali to ne mora znaciti i jako slab odgovor na stimulaciju. Preporuka je kratki protokol i jako je bitno da ti dr. odredi dovoljno jaku pocetnu dozu gonadotropina. Vjerujem da nece ici ispod 4amp. (to pisem iz vlastitog iskustva). Znas li kako stojis s antralnim folikulima?

----------


## spodoba

hvala!
ljetos mi je gyn gledao antralne i bilo ih je dovoljno..cak im je dao svima ime..  :Smile: 
nisam dobila nalaz u ruke, ali sve iznad 1 bi bilo ok..

----------


## milivoj73

mž(34g, amh 12,5 prije godinu dana, dokazani low responder) je u ovom zadnjem dobitnom postupku išla baš tako kako taca piše...5 gonala u startu i tako do kraja...dr. je mislila snižavati ali rast je bio takav da je ovo bilo optimalno...na kraju se brojka zaustavila na 45 gonala...dobila je 9 folikula, u svima zrela js a majstor u labu je oplodio 8  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

milivoj73, hvala na informacijama i naravno cestitam na trudnoci i neka bude mirna i dosadna  :Klap: 

u petak sam sam bila na pregledu..uzimala sam purgon 50IE od 4.dc svaki drugi dan. rezultat: dva folikla na lijevoj strani. na desnoj je ocito nesto zaribalo. kako stvari stoje, pocnu rasti pa prestanu i od toga se stvori cista.
uglavnom se doc ne brini na reakciju i misli da sam vise nego dobro reagirala na tako malu kolicinu puregona. rece da bi za IVF startao s vecom dozom gonala..spominjao je 300 IE...

----------


## taca70

Spodoba, 300IE su 4amp. Obzirom da na 50 imas 2, vjerujem da bi sa 300IE mogla imati skroz solidnu reakciju.

----------


## rikikiki

Ja najbolje reagiram na tabletice ... tj. na klomifene i femaru. Na stimulaciju gonadotropinima sam uvijek reagirala sa jednom ili nijednom stanicom i nikad došla do transfera... najviša doza mi je bila 4 ampule. S antralnima stojim slabo ... max 6 i to je rijetkost ... prosječno 2-3. (AMH 6).

----------


## vedre

Pozdrav svima
evo i mojih nalaza:

imam 32 god.

AMH 1.4  pmol/L u Analizi 12mj.2010 kažu predmenopauzno stanje
 LH,FSH,PRL,TSH  skroz normalni

ICSI 2008god. u Njemačkoj; uzimala puregon 12 dana količina 2200 IE  7 jajnih stanica

klomifen 6./7./8.mj.2010. sa ciljanim odnosima svaki put po 6 js lipih velikih

klomifen 11mj.m2010 ni jedna js

čudi me jer cili život dobivam točno nakon 28 dana i već 3god svaki mjesec pratimo u doktora plodne dane i uvik je sve bilo uredu.
uglavnom sada čekam da dobijem pa ću uzimat femaru i sve ovisi kako ću reagirati tako da ću ili na aih ili ivf.

----------


## mare41

vedre, meni se stvarno čini ko greška labosa, jer s takvim reakcijama na puregon i klomifen trebala bi imati veći AMH. Moj savjet je da to ne uzimaš za ozbiljno (za sad) nego da pogledate antralne i javi kakva će biti reakcija na femaru. I da je takav AMH-to ne znači ništa jer će se naći lijepih jajnih stanica (ili za AIH ili za IVF). Zar ciljani s 6 folikula (ako sam dobro shvatila?)? Sretno!

----------


## vedre

mare41 i ja bi volila da je greška labosa.još nemogu u to sve virovat.vidit ćemo sada kako ću reagirat na femaru pa se javim.
a niko mi nije spomenio te antralne folikule.komu da se obratim zbog toga.

----------


## spodoba

> Pozdrav svima
> evo i mojih nalaza:
> 
> imam 32 god.
> 
> AMH 1.4  pmol/L u Analizi 12mj.2010 kažu predmenopauzno stanje
>  LH,FSH,PRL,TSH  skroz normalni
> 
> ICSI 2008god. u Njemačkoj; uzimala puregon 12 dana količina 2200 IE  7 jajnih stanica
> ...


vedra, meni tu nesto smrdi. niskom amh se pretpostavlja da su smanjene rezerve, a kad ce zaista menopauza je veliko pitanje..
pogotovo ako kazes da su ti ostali parametri ok..dakle normalan fsh, razmjer fsh i lh, kao i nizak estradiol (E2) na pocetku ciklusa.

moj amh je 0.5, a s 50IE svaki drugi dan od 4.dc sam dobila dva folikla (stimulirani ciklus).
da li si jos u DE? da pitas za neki drugi protokol? milivoj73 je navela lijep primjer kako je kao low responder, unatoc endometriozi ipak dobila lijepe i zrele stanice..

----------


## vedre

spodoba,
nisam više u Njem
ja sam pacijent cita dr.P, a amh sam radila u analizi prije nešto više od misec dana.ni meni ništa nije jasno,a pogotovo kako kažeš da su mi svi drugi hormoni baš u normali i nema nikakvih odskakanja.vidit ću kako ću reagirat na femaru ovaj misec pa možda da negdi drugo napravim još jednom amh

----------


## ici

*verde* jedno pitanje: vidim da si vadila AMH u Analize i koliko si čekaka nalaz ja sam se šokirala da se čeka 1 mj totalno sam se preračunala  a moram u Dr P ga odnit sljedeći tjedan! I zašto to uopće se toliko čeka??

Skroz sam zabrljala!!!!

----------


## vedre

draga *ici* i meni su rekli da se čeka misec dana,ali bio je gotov za nekih 15dana.njima oni iz cito stalno šalju pacijente za amh tako da to ide brže.dr.p mi je rekao da misli da je amh gotov za par dana ali ja sam ipak čekala 15.možda ti budeš imala više sriće.idi odma sutra i riješi to da ti je prije gotov nalaz.
jesi li u postupku

----------


## ici

Već sam izvadila krv jučer ali sam ostala malo u šoku jer mi dr  nije rekao da treba toliko dugo čekati,a šta ču sad valjda će biti o postupka koji planiramo u 3 mj!!

A ti kad si?

----------


## vedre

i dr.P je bilo čudno kad sam mu rekla da tribam čekat nalaz misec dana,ali eto ipak je doša prije.ja sam od sutra na femari 4kom dnevno pa ćemo vidit šta dalje.sve ovisi kako ću reagirati.u koji postupak se ti spremaš?

----------


## ici

E ne znam još dr je reka da će vidit po nalazu AMH jer sa 23 Gonala(to mi je naijviše gonala do sada) sam imala samo 5 JS pa bi radje iša sa nekom polustimulacijom!!!!
Vidit ćemo ma znat će on i bez nalaza odredit terapiju ali bilo bi bolje da ga imam do postupka!!

----------


## Charlie

33 godine
FSH 17
AMH 1 pmol/L
Stimulacija (2008): dugi protokol s 29 Gonala = 3 js, 2 embrija, trudnoća
Mini miks (2010): 6 Klomifena + 3 Gonala = 3 js, 3 embrija, beta 0

----------


## NJOFRA

moji nalazi hormona izgledaju ovako FSH 12,8 AMH 3,75 pmol  progesteron 29 estradiol u granicama normale,čekam laparaskopiju,nalaz od muža uredan.Imam 34 godine

----------


## spodoba

mali update..
danas sam bila na razgovoru za IVF koji ce biti u travnju. moj AMH je porastao s 0.5 na 0.8  :Grin: 
ne znam da li je slucajnost, ali ubacila sam dodatni proteinski drink, tj. gledam da uzimam dodatno 20-30g proteina. jedem ja i meso, ali na preporucenu kolicinu proteina ne mogu doci da se okrenem na trepavice.

ne bi mi palo na pamet da je ev. zbog proteina, no mpo-vac mi je veceras preporucio za bolju funkciju jajnika da dodatno uzimam L-argitin koji sadrzi 16g proteina u sebi..da pocnem s tima tri tjedna pred postupak..
eto toliko..htjedoh podijeliti informaciju s vama..ako ne pomogne nece ni stetiti  :Smile:

----------


## ici

moj AMH ja 12,09 pmol/l(31 god) i po parametrima laba spadam u smanjenu plodnost!!
Nisam iznenađena jer sam nekako to predosjećala,zanima me koja je bolja stimulacija u ovakvim situacijama menopuri ili gonali(s njima ne reagiram baš najbolje po zadnjim stimulacijama)

----------


## ici

Ima li DHEA utjecaj na AMH?

----------


## delfin

Curke, iza mene je prv istimulirani postupak. Ako ne uspije imamo termin u Mariboru na ljeto. Eh sad...obzirom na to da je moj hormonski status uredan ( 3 puta vađeni hormoni u 3 godine), a loše sam reagirala na stimulaciju - 32 Menopura, 3 jajne stanice, mislim da ću se i ja pridružiti ovoj skupini. Imam 32 godine. Znači li slaba reakcija na stimulaciju nužno nizak AMH? A što ako AMH bude nizak,kakva se stimulacija preporučuje?

----------


## taca70

U pravilu je bitno odrediti jacinu stimulacije a mislim da je reakcija na Gonal ili Menopur prilicno individualna. Meni je dr. rekao da preporucuje kombinaciju M i G 2+2.

----------


## Marnie

Za low respondere se obično preporuča kratki protokol (znači bez početka supresije u prethodnom ciklusu), jer takvom supresijom se previše "umrtve" ionako slabo aktivni jajnici. 
Što se tiče DHEA i njegovog utjecaja na AMH nisam baš sigurna da ga može povećati, ali DHEA navodno poboljšava kvalitetu js...

----------


## taca70

Marnie, i ja mislim da je kratki bolji ali u Mb su me valjda na traci stavili na dugi i nije bilo neke razlike u odgovoru na stimulaciju. Cak mi je i dr. u Petrovoj sada htio dati dugi ali sam se izborila za kratki. Na kraju sam najlosije reagirala u kratkom s antagonistom.

----------


## zedra

> Curke, iza mene je prv istimulirani postupak. Ako ne uspije imamo termin u Mariboru na ljeto. Eh sad...obzirom na to da je moj hormonski status uredan ( 3 puta vađeni hormoni u 3 godine), a loše sam reagirala na stimulaciju - 32 Menopura, 3 jajne stanice, mislim da ću se i ja pridružiti ovoj skupini. Imam 32 godine. Znači li slaba reakcija na stimulaciju nužno nizak AMH? A što ako AMH bude nizak,kakva se stimulacija preporučuje?


U tvojim (mladim godinama) važniji je FSH i broj antralnih od AMH... A na osnovu jedne stimulacije ne može se reći da loše reagiraš na stimulaciju...Možda da u drugoj stimulaciji probaš Gonal, ja sam na njega drasticno bolje reagirala, a imam 31 g...

----------


## delfin

*zedra,*sjetila sam se tebe. Nadam se da ću bolje reagirati na Gonale, naravno, ako ovaj postupak ne uspije. Hvala!

----------


## mare41

Ja bih zamolila da pogledate prvu stranicu kako je tema zamišljena-koliki AMH, kakva stimulacija i kakva reakcija.
vedre, kako si reagirala na stimulaciju? (da ne pretražujemo)
ici, 5 jajnih stanica s 23 gonala nije uopće malo (pogotovo nije malo za naš zakon), a ni AMH nije loš (samo malo nešto niži).

----------


## vedre

evo da ponovim amh 1,4
ovaj mjesec sam bila na femari od 2.-6. dc po 4 kom dnevno.dobila oko 6 folikula,3js,1embrij 8-st.nije uspilo beta 1.2
jučer mi je dr rekao da od danas uzimam kontracepcijske,pa nakon njih ići ćemo ponovo sa femarom i ako bude tribalo dodat ćemo menopura.
nisam zapamtila sada kad popijem pilule kada trebam poćeti sa femarom????

----------


## delfin

Pitanjce - broj antralnih folikula može se testirati samo u Vinogradskoj? I treba li uputnica ili se plaća? Da li je ovisno o danu ciklusa?

----------


## taca70

Delfin, svaki ginekolog bi morao znati vidjeti AF ali preporuka je da ti to napravi tvoj MPO dr. Kazu da je najbolje od 2-4dc ali meni su radil krajem ciklusa.

----------


## delfin

*Taca,*tnx.

----------


## vedre

Raspon AMH i njegovo znacenje izrazeno u razlicitim jedinicama 

*AMH izrazen u ng/ml:* 
<0.3 = nisko 
0.3-0.7 = granicno 
0.7-3.5 = normalno 
3.5-5.0 = granicno (za PCOS) 
>5.0 = visoko (PCOS ili tumor granuloza celija) 


*AMH izrazen u pmol/L:* 
0.0-2.2 = vrlo nisko 
2.2-15.7 = nisko (nizak fertilitet) 
15.7-28.6 = zadovoljavajuce 
28.6-48.5 = optimalno

----------


## vedre

Hormonalni krvni test može tačno predvidjeti u kojoj će se dobi ženin reproduktivni status promijeniti. Različita količina hormona u krvi se može koristiti da ce procijeni kada će se javiti trajan prestanak funkcije ovarija.
Znanstvenici sa Shahid Beheshti University of Medical Sciences (Tehran, Iran) su mjerili koncentraciju anti-Mullerian hormona (AMH) kod žena uključenih u studiju od 1998. AHM kontrolira razvoj folikula u ovarijima, od kojih se razvijaju oociti (jajašca), te se preporučuje da se AHM koristi za mjerenje ovarijalne funkcije. Krvni uzorci su se uzimali u tri intervala godišnje, te su se skupljali podaci o socioekonomskom statusu žena i njihovoj reproduktivnoj istoriji.

Rezultati studije su omogućili znanstvenicima da naprave realističniju procjenu reproduktivnog statusa mnogo godina prije nego nastupi period menopauze. Na primjer, ukoliko 20-godišnja žena ima koncentraciju AMH u serumu od 2,8 ng/ml, može se predvidjeti da će kod nje menopauza započeti u starosti od 35-38 godina. Korišten je statistički model za koreliranje AMH nivoa u različitoj životnoj dobi da bi mogli predvidjeti da li će žena ranije stupiti u period menopauze (prije 45 godine). Pronašli su da koncentracija AMH od 4,1 ng/ml ili manje može predvidjeti ranu menopauzu u 20-tim godinama. AMH nivoi od 3,3 ng/ml predviđaju ranu menopauzu kod žena od 25 godina, a vrijednosti od 2,4 ng/ml kod 30-godišnjakinja. Nasuprot tome, AMH nivoi sa najmanje 4,5 ng/ml u dobi od 20, 3,8 ng/ml u dobi od 25 i 2,9 ng/ml u dobi od 30 godina predviđaju početak menopauze u dobi od preko 50 godina. Rezultati studije su predstavljeni na godišnjem sastanku Europskog udruženja ljekara humane reprodukcije i embriologije u junu, 2010 u Rimu, Italija.

----------


## vedre

*AMH u predviđanju menopauze*
 Nekoliko godina prije nastupanja menopauze, plodnost žene se postupno smanjuje, a menstruacijski ciklusi postaju nepravilni i neredoviti. Međutim, postoje značajne individualne razlike u dužini perioda koji prethodi menopauzi. Drugim riječima, kronološka dob žene nedovoljno je pouzdan pokazatelj starenja njene reprodukcijske sposobnosti, odnosno smanjenja ovarijske rezerve. 



 Smanjenjem broja primarnih folikula tijekom reproduktivnog  razdoblja, opada i prosječna koncentracija *AMH* u serumu. Ovaj pad koncentracija uočava se prije nego što dođe do značajnijeg porasta FSH koji je jedan od pokazatelja hormonskih promjena u premenopauzi, odnosno perimenopauzi. Istraživanja su dokazala da je *AMH* najraniji serumski biljeg biološke starosti jajnika i čije se koncentracije smanjuju nekoliko godina prije nastupanja menopauze. Za razliku od toga, mjerena aktivnost  FSH u serumu postaje povećana tek kada menstruacijski ciklusi postaju neredoviti.

----------


## vedre

Lučenje *AMH* u krv nije ovisno o mehanizmima djelovanja gonadotropina (FSH i LH) iz hipofize na cikličke hormonske promjene u jajnicima. Njegove su koncentracije relativno stabilne tijekom cijelog menstruacijskog ciklusa. Dok primjena egzogenih hormonskih pripravaka tijekom postupaka koji prethode izvantjelesnoj oplodnji (IVF) utječe na intenzitet sinteze endogenih gonadotropina u tretiranih pacijentica, koncentracija *AMH* u  serumu ovisi isključivo o broju antralnih folikula u jajnicima.

*  Iako veća koncentracija* *AMH** pretpostavlja veću uspješnost u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje, potrebno je naglasiti da niske koncentracije ne isključuju mogućnost da žena ostvari trudnoću, jer postoje i drugi čimbenici koji u tome sudjeluju.* Cilj je provjera kononcentracije *AMH* radi najpovoljnijeg  izbora liječenja u pojedinim slučajevima.

----------


## vedre

*AMH kao pokazatelj  patofizioloških procesa u jajnicima*
 Jedan od najčešćih poremećaja u žena reproduktivne dobi je sindrom policističnih jajnika (PCOS) koji se susreće u oko 10% slučajeva s nepravilnostima u menstruacijskim ciklusima. Iako postoji širok spektar kliničkih i biokemijskih karakteristika kojima se može dokazati PCOS, ultrazvučni nalaz povećanog broja antralnih folikula u jajnicima praćen je nalazom povećanih koncentracija cirkulirajućih androgena (testosteron, androstendion) i poremećenim odnosom FSH i LH na početku menstruacijskog ciklusa. Kao najvažnija posljedica su anovulatorni, neredoviti ili izostali menstruacijski ciklusi čime je smanjena šansa za  početak trudnoće. 



 Vjerojatni je uzrok narušen biokemijski sustav koji je odgovoran za izdvajanje dominantnog folikula prije ovulacije. Prisutnost brojnih malih antralnih folikula odražava se povećanim koncentracijama *AMH* i u serumu i u folikularnoj tekućini. Ona je ovisna o broju folikula identificiranih ultrazvukom, koncentraciji testosterona u cirkulaciji, odnosno s težinom kliničke slike u pacijentice. Tijekom liječenja hiperandrogenemija se normalizira, a koncentracije *AMH* u serumu se neznačajno  smanjuju u odnosu na početne.

----------


## vedre

*Pretvaranje AMH* iz ng/ml u pmol/l i obratno:


*ng/ml  x 7.14 = pmol/l

                  pmol/l  = ng/ml x 0.14*

----------


## Charlie

Moj doprinos statistici:
AMH 1 pmol/L, FSH 17, 33 godine, MM blaža O-A
Kratki protokol: 19 Menopura, 2 Cetrotide, 3 folikula, 2 js, 2 embrija 5. dan (blastica i morula), čekam veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Uh onda je moj AMH super prema tom izračunu dakle vadila sam ga lani sa 32 god. i iznosio je 19.4 to bi značilo da ću u menopauzu sa oko 50 ili više godina ako je ova statistika točna.
Al se ne uklapam u ovaj dio sa šetajućim FSH-om dakle lani mi je bio u jednom mj. preko 15 onda malo kasnije oko 10 pa 8 a sad mi je 7 i to ne zato što sam blizu menopauze nego zbog endometrioze!
Eto cure koje budu u sličnoj situaciji da se ne prestraše odmah!

Charlie to je super rezultat s obzirom na AMH, da bude i super beta :Very Happy:

----------


## Svetlana123

vedre, hvala puno na ovim korisnim tekstovima!!!

----------


## mare41

Lijepo je pročitati beba dokaze :Smile:  da AMH sam po sebi nije ni presuda ni amen (jer naravno da nije, to smo već puno puta tipkali), jednostavno se samo uklapa u sliku s ostalim dijagnostičkim relevantnim parametrima  i samo ga tako treba tumačiti. (Charlie~~~~~~~~~~~~).

----------


## vedre

> Moj doprinos statistici:
> AMH 1 pmol/L, FSH 17, 33 godine, MM blaža O-A
> Kratki protokol: 19 Menopura, 2 Cetrotide, 3 folikula, 2 js, 2 embrija 5. dan (blastica i morula), čekam veliku betu


*Charlie* draga ja i ti smo tu po godinama žao mi je da ti je amh toliko nizak,ali vidiš,ipak si dobro reagirala 2 lipa embrija.svaka čast.držim ti fige za veliku betu.ipak nema pravila i to želimo dokazati.

----------


## vedre

> Lijepo je pročitati beba dokaze da AMH sam po sebi nije ni presuda ni amen (jer naravno da nije, to smo već puno puta tipkali), jednostavno se samo uklapa u sliku s ostalim dijagnostičkim relevantnim parametrima  i samo ga tako treba tumačiti. (Charlie~~~~~~~~~~~~).


 prepisujem po 1000 puta XXXXXX

----------


## spodoba

evo da izvijestim..jucer na ultrazvuku je gyn vidio nekoliko antralnih folikla..ne vise od pet..startamo down regulaciju za tjedan dana, od 3dc 300IE menogona (menopauri) do 7dc..potom UZ, pa cemo vidjeti..
istina da se od studenog amh popeo s 0.5 na 0.9.. ali antralni ne lazu..  :Grin: 
bumo vidli..

----------


## Snekica

spodoba sretno!

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba sretno!


hvala draga, nadam se da ces i ti jos ovaj mjesec docekati svoju bebicu ili bebice..  :Heart: 
kakav si ti protokol imala?

----------


## Pinky

*What is a normal AMH level?*

*Interpretation of anti-mullerian hormone levels and chances for conception*

       There are some problems involved with interpretation of AMH  hormone levels. Because the test has not been in routine use for many  years, the levels considered to be "normal" are not yet clarified and  agreed on by the experts. Also, not all current commercial assays give   equivalent results.
       The table below has AMH interpretation guidelines from the fertility literature and our own experience. *Do not get carried away with the cutoff values*  shown here. For example, the difference between a 0.6 and a 0.7 ng/ml  test result puts a woman in a "different box" in this table - but there  is very little real difference in fertility potential. In reality, it is  a continuum - and not something that categorizes well.
*Interpretation* *AMH Blood Level* High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml                       More will be learned regarding anti-mullerian hormone levels  and outcomes as we continue to use the AMH fertility test and study the  relationship between AMH hormone values and fertility, ovarian  responsiveness, chances for IVF success, etc.

*AMH levels and pregnancy chances with in vitro fertilization*

       Women with higher AMH values will tend to have better response to ovarian stimulation for IVF and have more eggs retrieved. In general, having more eggs with IVF gives a higher success rate. 
       We do not have a lot of data yet on what to tell couples going  through IVF about their AMH results and chances for conception. However,  the table below shows ranges for AMH levels and some information about  interpretation.
       AMH levels probably do not reflect  *egg quality*,  but having more eggs at the IVF egg retrieval gives us more to work  with - so we are more likely to have at least one high quality embryo  available for transfer back to the uterus.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kakva je razlika između  ug/L  i   ng/ml  ?
  cek jel to isto?

----------


## Pinky

nikakva razlika, to je isto
jedno je 
mikrogram/litar = nanogram/millilitar

----------


## vedre

*spodoba* sretnoooo :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> *spodoba* sretnoooo


 hvala draga vedre!
mada su mi mijesanani osjecaji..ipak su te amh vrijednosti jos uvijek ispod normale..pa onda broj antralnih..pa onda zahebancija s lupus AK...itd.. :Embarassed: 
glede ovog zadnjeg trebam biti sretna da sam iznijela jednu trudnocu..moja cura se rodila ranije..pa sam imala i spontani 8mj nakon poroda..uglavnom, jasno mi je da moze uspjeti..a i da bi cura mogla odrastati bez brace/seke   :Joggler:

----------


## vedre

*spodoba* sve znam sve mi je jasno.uvik je strah prisutan ali želja je jača.i sama kažeš da si već iznijela jednu trudnoću,a ja ti šaljem na tisuće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i ovaj put uspiješ.a i ja da te pratim :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

bok cure, evo malo pitanjce absolutne pocetnice  :Grin: 
pikam se vec treci dan s 300IE menopura.
ne osjetim pretjerano probadanje..mislim ne puno vise nego kad sam bila pod klomifenima.
kako je to bilo kod vas? moram li se brinuti ili to probadanje dolazi kasnije..ili ga ne mora ni biti u nekoj mjeri?
sve brijem da to ima veze s brojem rastućih folikla..i trtarim do petka..kad imam prvi UZ - 7dc..
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Spodoba, nista ne brini, nesto sigurno raste.

----------


## spodoba

> Spodoba, nista ne brini, nesto sigurno raste.


raste..to znam..ali koliko..mislim jel ima to sto manje jajnike osjetim veze s manjim brojem?   :Joggler: 
znam..znam..trcim pred rudu..ali ne mogu si pomoci  :Grin:

----------


## Mury

*spodoba*, ja u zadnjoj stimulaciji prije nekih godinu dana nisam uopće osjećala jajnike, sve dok me nisu ispikali na punkciji, a dobila 9 stanica, zato ne brini, nema to nikakve veze! Od tada nisam bila na stimulaciji, niti u postupcima, a jajnici me bole skoro pa svaki dan  :Sad:

----------


## spodoba

cure, hvala vam na odgovorima i podrsci  :Smile: 
evo me s UZ...7dc na desnoj strani se vidi jedan, na lijevoj oko 5-6. 
doc kaze da broj vjerovatno nije konacan, ali pretpostavlja da ih nece biti vise od deset..
ok, stimulirana sam sa menopurima 300IE, obzirom na kolicinu jedinica moglo ih je biti i vise. s druge strane znam da se gyn odlucio za menopure uime kvalitete..prvotno je mislio poceti s 300IE gonala, ali se u zadnjem razgovoru odlucio za  menopure..

jesam li po tome low responder..?

inace, ovaj desni jajnik je utihnuo od laparoskopije koja je bila u 7/2010. mjesec kasnije sam imala jednu ovulaciju na desnoj strani, od toga samo na lijevoj..na desnoj strani pocne 'nesto' rasti i to se pretvori u cistu. jednom je ta cista prsnula sa stopericom, ali se nova stvorila, slicnog oblika..

take it easy...to samo ponavljam... uffff  :Sing: 
imam divnu  kcer koja mi je drzala ruku dok sam bila na ultrazvuku i dok su mi vadili krv..pile slatko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

7-8 stanica mi se čini OK odgovor za dob i anamnezu, treba pričekat punkciju, ovako je samo nagađanje. Sretno!

----------


## spodoba

> 7-8 stanica mi se čini OK odgovor za dob i anamnezu, treba pričekat punkciju, ovako je samo nagađanje. Sretno!


 odmah se osjecam kao 100godisnjakinja  :Grin: 
da ima zena koje s 37 bolje reagiraju, ima..no sto je, tu je..
ali me pere anamneza..pere..i to dobrano  :Raspa:

----------


## mimi81

Meni je dr rekao da mi je amh nizak (2,4) zbog endometrioze koja je bila na jajnicima pa ih je uništila. I čudom se čudi dr odakle izvlači moje jajne stanice: prvi puta sam imala 2 i 2 embrija a drugi puta 3 i 2 embrija.

----------


## spodoba

> Meni je dr rekao da mi je amh nizak (2,4) zbog endometrioze koja je bila na jajnicima pa ih je uništila. I čudom se čudi dr odakle izvlači moje jajne stanice: prvi puta sam imala 2 i 2 embrija a drugi puta 3 i 2 embrija.


pa to je koma sto beštija može učiniti..a tek si 30...  :Sad: 

da vas pitam ovdje..
imala sam laparoskopiju u 7/2010. tad je odstranjena endometrioza na lig sacrouterineum, douglas šupljini i stjenkama mjehura. na desnom jajniku i jajovodu su nađene zaraslice i jajovod je bio začepljen.
uglavnom, mjesec dana nakon laparoskopije sam imala ovulaciju na desnoj strani, od tada samo na lijevoj i to svaki mjesec..pošto svaki mjesec visim kod gyn-a, to je i preko UZ potvrđeno.

da li je netko imao slučaj da je funkcija jajnika zatajila nakon operacije, da li se može desiti da se funkcija jajnika opet uspostavi?
čitala sam da se kroz operaciju može očito oštetiti i zdravo tkivo i ako je pogođen jajnik da se to može odraziti i na AMH (zato i pišem ovdje)
nisam pitala da li se na desnoj strani vidi kakav antralni folikel..brijem da bi taj nizak amh mogao imati veze s operacijom..jer do operacije sam uredno imala ovulacije i na jednoj i na drugoj strani..isto tako znam da mi je gyn pred operaciju brojao antralne i da i h je bilo dosta..još se šalio i svima im dao imena..
što vi mislite? hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

To se upravo meni dogodilo. Meni lijevi jajnik više ne radi, samo male ciste povremeno izađu iz njega i to je to. A zato je i amh nizak. Da ne kažem koji mi se pritisak stvara da što prije moram ostati trudna...

----------


## spodoba

> To se upravo meni dogodilo. Meni lijevi jajnik više ne radi, samo male ciste povremeno izađu iz njega i to je to. A zato je i amh nizak. Da ne kažem koji mi se pritisak stvara da što prije moram ostati trudna...


 :Crying or Very sad:  bas mi je zao..ista stvar se i kod mene desava. folikel ocito pocne rasti i pretvori se u cistu. u prosincu je npr. tako jedna cista prsnula kroz stopericu..jer sljedeci put kad sam bila na UZ je nije bilo. al onda se opet pojavila nova..ova je vec prezentna dobra tri mjesece, ocito se malo uz down regulaciju po zadnjem ultrazvuku spljostila.
i opet imam jednu. prosli put je gyn vidio folikel na 7dc na toj vrazjoj desnoj strani, danas se kristalno jasno vidjelo da je od toga opet nastala cista  :Coffee: 
na lijevoj strani gyn ne ocekuje neki poseban rast..ima ih negdje oko 5..ali da li ce svi biti 'puni'.. :Rolling Eyes: 
hvala bogu da sam se informirala o svemu i bila mentalno spremna i da sam low responder, inace bi izludila..ovako..kaj bu, taj bu..  :Grin:

----------


## mimi81

Ja se molim da bude barem jedan pravi...

----------


## spodoba

> Ja se molim da bude barem jedan pravi...


sretno mimi...  :Smile: 
takva situacija čupa živce i boris se za prvu trudnocu..a ti si tek trideset..barem po potpisu..jel.

----------


## mimi81

Jesam. Ponekad ne vjerujem da mi se to događa i pitam se zašto ja?

----------


## spodoba

> 7-8 stanica mi se čini OK odgovor za dob i anamnezu, treba pričekat punkciju, ovako je samo nagađanje. Sretno!


4JS - 0 oplođenih  :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Spodoba, koji je razlog?Nezrele, prezrele, deformirane?

----------


## ina33

> 4JS - 0 oplođenih


Žao mi je, spodoba. Jesu li radili ICSI? Što su rekli doktor i biolog - koji je razlog?

----------


## spodoba

> Spodoba, koji je razlog?Nezrele, prezrele, deformirane?


ne znam..deformirane nisu bile, pri punkciji je biologica rekla da izgledaju dobro. sve ostalo je nagadjanje, u tel razgovoru je rekla da je moguce da su ili nezrele ili prezrele.
na 10dc sam imam jedan folikel od 16mm..ostali su bili manji. 100% sam sigurna da je prsnuo na 13dc..taj je bio 22mm zasigurno..ali tad nisam bila na UZ. obzirom da su ostali bili manji, moguce da su bili nezreli..moji inace pucaju na 22mm..barem se tako vidjelo u stimuliranim/ciljanim ciklusima.. sutra zovem mpovca..

namjeravam traziti ICSI..radjen je IVF..mm ima normospermiju..

----------


## spodoba

i da..da 'pohvalim' uzimanje dhea, 3x25mg..bog zna koliko bi ih bilo da ga nisam uzimala :ironic:  :Predaja:

----------


## ina33

Vezano za ICSI nije samo spermiogram vodilja, nego i dob žene i brojnost punktiranih stanica, iako neki ne vole radit ICSI jer je IVF ipak "prirodniji", tj. spermij koji će oplodit js sam se selektira.

Evo jedan slučaj - 41 godina, IVF maratonac, AMH 21, direktni MB protokol ispunktirana 21 stanica, 20 zrelih oplođenih prvi dan ICSI, rezultat biokemijskih trudnoća od tih embrija (bilo je i zamrznutih). 

Jedan drugi slučaj - IVF početnik, 39 godina, relativno nizak AMH, 3 stanice, CITO, trudna. 

Moja prijateljica, visoka dob tipa oko 45, s 5 punktiranih stanica (2 MB postupka) trudnoća i zdravo dijete, ali ona je sekundarna neplodnost.

Sve je stvarno relativno, a mora postojati i neki kriterij tipa kvaliteta stanice koji se još ne može ničim izmjeriti iz krvi, ja ga zovem "efectiveness per egg cell", a taj je kriterij po meni "Sv. Graal" uspješnog zatrudnjivanja.

----------


## ina33

> i da..da 'pohvalim' uzimanje dhea, 3x25mg..bog zna koliko bi ih bilo da ga nisam uzimala :ironic:


Pitanje je koliko to djeluje... neki misle da, neki ne itd. Nije to ono jednoznačno dokazano, barem koliko ja shvaćam. Jesi ti imala akne od toga (neki imaju akne)?

----------


## spodoba

> Pitanje je koliko to djeluje... neki misle da, neki ne itd. Nije to ono jednoznačno dokazano, barem koliko ja shvaćam. Jesi ti imala akne od toga (neki imaju akne)?


ma nikakve ja nuspojave nisam imala. dobro..necu blatiti dhea, i dalje cu ga uzimati. moguce je da su stanice punktirane prerano. moje nisu zrele na npr. 18mm..

osim toga cu pitati za detaljnije cekiranje spermica..cak i ako je spermiogram dobar, mogu imati (kao i js) kromosomske abnormalnsti..




> Vezano za ICSI nije samo spermiogram vodilja, nego i dob žene i brojnost punktiranih stanica, iako neki ne vole radit ICSI jer je IVF ipak "prirodniji", tj. spermij koji će oplodit js sam se selektira.
> 
> Evo jedan slučaj - 41 godina, IVF maratonac, AMH 21, direktni MB protokol ispunktirana 21 stanica, 20 zrelih oplođenih prvi dan ICSI, rezultat biokemijskih trudnoća od tih embrija (bilo je i zamrznutih). 
> 
> Jedan drugi slučaj - IVF početnik, 39 godina, relativno nizak AMH, 3 stanice, CITO, trudna. 
> 
> Moja prijateljica, visoka dob tipa oko 45, s 5 punktiranih stanica (2 MB postupka) trudnoća i zdravo dijete, ali ona je sekundarna neplodnost.
> 
> Sve je stvarno relativno, a mora postojati i neki kriterij tipa kvaliteta stanice koji se još ne može ničim izmjeriti iz krvi, ja ga zovem "efectiveness per egg cell", a taj je kriterij po meni "Sv. Graal" uspješnog zatrudnjivanja.


moj mpo-vac je pretpostavljam polazio od toga da je kod mene stvarna slabost funkcionalnost jajovoda. jer imam dvije trudnoce iza sebe..jedan porod i jedan spontani, obadvije trudnoce nastale bez MPO pomoci..valjda se time vodio.
ko za vraga ovaj put se nisam htjela opterecivati s brojevima glede hormona..mozda sam trebala..ali isto bi to opet promijenilo? nervirala bi se vise, a to mi je najmanje trebalo..  :Sad: 
ne znam da li se gdje drugdje vadi krv na dan punkcije. tad bi se ev. moglo vidjeti razina E2, ali i progesterona i LH..po tome se isto moze vidjeti jel tajming promasen ili..ili..

----------


## spodoba

to da sam od kojih pet folikla imala 4js je dobro..a sad..  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

U nekim klinikama se vadi, u nekim ne. Ove di sam ja bila, većinom se ne vadi, tj. neko vrijeme se vadilo, pa se više ne vadi. U MB-u se ne vadi, to sam ja vadila više-manje na svoju ruku.

----------


## spodoba

evo ovako..jučer sam pričala s biologom..radilo se o punkciji šest stanica. bilo je 4JS, od toga su tri bile zrele, jedna nezrela. ta zrelost se vidi po polar body koji se stvori na JS kad je zrela, on postaje i nosioc kromosama između ostalog.
danas sam bila kod MPO-vca. po izvještaju na dan punkcije nisu ni gledali polar body već sljedeći dan kad su vidjeli da se stanica još ne dijeli. dakle da li su ta polarna tijela bila prisutna i u trenutku punktiranja, pitanje je sad. ako nisu, to bi bio znak da bi bilo bolje da je punkcija dan kasnije.

sto se tice spermica. radi se o normalnom spermiogramu. nakon 'pročišćavanja' ih je 60% bilo koji su bili brzi. 24 sata kasnije 40%..sto je super.

sto dalje? sljedeci put se ide na ICSI. a protokol? od toga se zaista grozim..govorio je nesto o antagonist protokolu, ali i mogucnosti da u dugom protokolu nastavimo s menogonom..no s pet ampula (374IE) umjesto 4 (300IE).
ovog zadnjeg se bojim. imam loš osjećaj..citam da povisenje kolicine lijekova, mislim vise od 300IE i nema posebnog ucinka..

pitala sam i za kratki protokol, ali u ordinaciji nisu bas napravili dobra iskustva s tim, tj. kroz to nisu postigli veci postotak trudnoca. isto tako sam pitala za kombinaciju gonala i menopura, on je misljenja da kroz to ne bi dobili vise folikla nego da spricam samo menogone..otprilike svejedno.
sljedeci tjedan ce ici na neki kongres gdje je tema samo 'low responder' problematika..pa bumo vidjeli sto cemo  na kraju uzeti..

nekako mi se ovaj antagonist protokol cini ok za low respondere..ima li tko iskustva?

----------


## ina33

Moje je iskustvo (nisam low responder) da na blagu stimulaciju dobila ništa, na veću - više. Svakakvih ti teorija ima, to je i izluđujuće u sofisticiranoj i ne 1+1=2 stvari kao MPO. Naime, neki doktori misle da low responderima nije dobro davat samo menogone (menopure/merionale), nego vole započet stimulaciju s čistim FSH (gonal), pa kasnije dodavat miks. Neki bi miks od početka, ali svakako ne bi mješavinu FSH-LH kakav je menogon za low respondere. Drugi, pak, baš to vrte za low respondere...

Jako ti je teško bilo što reći oko čega bi se čovjek u MPO-u uhvatio čvrsto, ono, pa oko osnovnih milestoneova priče (ležati nakon transfera ili ne) nema suglasja, to je sve još predmetom istraživanja. 

Loš AMH, FSH, 1 stanica - uspjeh. Super AMH, mlade godine, neproblematično i koji put se par pretvori u totalnu sagu.

Jedino smisleno ti je vrtit više toga i mijenjat ako nije bilo upsjeha u prethodnom protokolu, ili ustrajat ako je reakcija ili kvaliteta embrija bila dobra.

Da je to frustrirajuće - je - to definitivno maksimalno diže razinu pacijentskih frustracija, ali tu nije niko kriv... to treba jednostavno prihvatit... jer nema druge.

----------


## spodoba

doc se nada da je ovaj ciklus bio 'samo' nesretan..peh..i nada se uspjehu uz ICSI..pogotovo sto sam dva puta ostala trudna bez mpo..
blesavo je ovdje sto su samo tri postupka placena 50% (dakle 50% par snosi sam)..a ako se dva puta ne desi uopce oplodnja, onda ne placaju ni treci..tako da se i sto se tice toga osjecam pod pritiskom.
razmisljam i o in vitro maturation..ne znam da li to rade u ovoj ordinaciji..onda postoji i I-PSCI..mada citam da je svega 3% spermica moze biti pogodjeno losom kromoskomskom slikom..kod zenskih JS cak i 40%!!
ma ne znam..okvirno  razmisljam da opet pokusamo u srpnju..

----------


## ina33

Te su ti metode za ovaj forum avangarda (ljudi nemaju baš iskustva), tu ti ne znam što reći. Sretno za dalje!

----------


## taca70

Jucer mi je jedna prijateljica javila da joj je beta 15dt oko 400. AMH<1, dobila 2js, ET 1 zametka, mislim 4. ili 5. postupak, '71god. Protokol bio kratki, Decapeptyl, pa prva 3 dana po 4 Menopura, pa dalje po 3. Eto, cuda se ipak dogadaju.

----------


## Mury

Ovakve me vijesti jaaaako vesele  :Smile: . Gdje je prijateljica bila u postupku??? Čestitam joj, i od srca želim urednu trudnoće!!!!

----------


## taca70

U Petrovoj. Jos joj je dr. rekao da ju s takvim AMH ne bi primio u postupak da mu nije stara pacijentica.

----------


## ina33

> Jucer mi je jedna prijateljica javila da joj je beta 15dt oko 400. AMH<1, dobila 2js, ET 1 zametka, mislim 4. ili 5. postupak, '71god. Protokol bio kratki, Decapeptyl, pa prva 3 dana po 4 Menopura, pa dalje po 3. Eto, cuda se ipak dogadaju.


For my curiosity's sake, kakav joj je bio dheas?

----------


## taca70

Ina33, ne bih rekla da je radila DHEAS. Zena se nije bas intenzivno posvetila MPO-u kao mi, a znas da u Petrovoj nece raditi tako detaljnu obradu.Npr,. ja ga nisam nikada radila a sada sam i u fazi da ne zelim vise cackati po sebi. Ona je i u prethodnim postupcima lose reagirala, jednom imala i prekinut postupak zbog nikakve reakcije ali je u Mb prije nekih godinu i pol imala biokemijsku. Ja sam ju natjerala da proba jos jednom u Petrovoj, vec je bila zrela s odlukom za donaciju. Otisla sam u sirinu ali ovo je ipak tema o niskom AMH.

----------


## ina33

Sve je to povezano, po meni, ne gledamo AMH kao AMH AMH-a radi, nego vezano za uspjeh, pa onda pokušavamo to povezat s drugim parametrima - FSH, broj antralaca, dob, pa jel' FSH narastao uslijed dobi ili operacije jajnika, pa kakav je bio dheas - barem ja, jer mi je tu nit vodilja Mojca i njen bingo iz prvog IVF-a di je bio dobar dheas, a drugo loše. Ono.. rubrika upotrazi za Sv. Graalom  :Smile: . Enivej, hvala.

----------


## taca70

Ma mislila sam da sam otisla u sirinu s njenim postupcima a mogla sam ti jednom recenicom odgovoriti da nije radila dheas. Naravno da je slika sira od samog AMH. Npr.njen FSH je oko 17. Ona je imala sve skupa transfer mozda 5 zametaka a ja 16 pa nix. Mislim da ce ovo obradovati Mimi81, ona je pitala za trudnoce s niskim AMH.

----------


## ina33

> Ma mislila sam da sam otisla u sirinu s njenim postupcima a mogla sam ti jednom recenicom odgovoriti da nije radila dheas. Naravno da je slika sira od samog AMH. Npr.njen FSH je oko 17. Ona je imala sve skupa transfer mozda 5 zametaka a ja 16 pa nix. Mislim da ce ovo obradovati Mimi81, ona je pitala za trudnoce s niskim AMH.


Pls slobodno i dalje ovakav "off topic", pa to je ono najvrijednije - kontekst, stimulacija itd. Puke visine AMH-a... ono... super, ali ovo je puno bolje. Upravo na ovakvom cross-checkingu raznih faktora radi i onaj IVF success calculator i po meni, ima smisla, recimo, on bi uzeo u ozbir da je to mojci prvi postupak i digao bi joj success rate prediction samo zbog toga.

----------


## Charlie

Baš me veseli ova trudnoća jer su moji nalazi gotovo isti!

----------


## mimi81

Istina, Taca, veseli me ta trudnoća...ja još uz to imam endometriozu, zapravo ona je glavni krivac za moj nizak amh i visok fsh. 
Hvala ti!

----------


## aleksandraj

Moj FSH je 23, a AMH nisam ni radila, bas kap i taca - dosta mi je negativnih vijesti jer je vjerojatno i on nizak. Medjutim i meni je od prve u MB bila biokemijska. I zato mi je, kao i slucaj iz Tacinog primjera, zao sto neki odbijaju takve zene uzimati u postupak. Mislim, osim lose statistike, ima li jos kog razloga za uskratu lijecenja

----------


## spodoba

> Sve je to povezano, po meni, ne gledamo AMH kao AMH AMH-a radi, nego vezano za uspjeh, pa onda pokušavamo to povezat s drugim parametrima - FSH, broj antralaca, dob, pa jel' FSH narastao uslijed dobi ili operacije jajnika, pa kakav je bio dheas - barem ja, jer mi je tu nit vodilja Mojca i njen bingo iz prvog IVF-a di je bio dobar dheas, a drugo loše. Ono.. rubrika upotrazi za Sv. Graalom . Enivej, hvala.


sto je mojca imala nizak dheas koji se nakon terapije s deha tabletama poboljsao?
dhea je svakako vrijedan pokusaja kod onih s niskim amh i(li) losom kvalitetom js..mada ga ja uzimam vec vise od pola godine..mene nazalost nije to dovelo ni do transfera a kamoli do trudnoce..mada brijem da razlozi za neoplodnju nemaju veze s dhea..vjerovatno prije s fulanim tajmingom.
sretno cure

----------


## ivica_k

koliko dugo se čeka na nalaz AMH u Vinogradskoj! hvala!

----------


## mare41

> koliko dugo se čeka na nalaz AMH u Vinogradskoj! hvala!


 od 3 dana do 2 tjedna, ovisi kako uletiš u njihov timing.

----------


## Pinky

postoji li neki dc kada se treba vaditi amh? ili može bilo koji?

----------


## ina33

> postoji li neki dc kada se treba vaditi amh? ili može bilo koji?


Može bilo koji, opet, neki preferiraju početak ciklusa. Za inhibin mislim da mora bit početak ciklusa, ali nisam 100%,

----------


## crvenkapica77

moze bilo koji dan  , ali kazu  najbolje vadit  2-3dc zajedno  sa  FSH

----------


## mare41

> postoji li neki dc kada se treba vaditi amh? ili može bilo koji?


 Bilo koji (i tu nema preferiranja, nije ovisan o danima ciklusa).

----------


## Marnie

AMH bilo koji dan ciklusa, InhibinB najbolje 2. dc

----------


## spodoba

bok komadi  :Bye: 
evo nas pred drugim pokusajem, pocinjemo krajem mjeseca..ovaj put ce se raditi ICSI.
doc preporucuje jacu stimulaciju nego prosli put, dakle umjesto 4 ampule menopura cu uzimati 6, tri ujutro i tri navecer, opet smo u dugom protokolu sa synarela sprejom.
ne preostaje mi nego da imam povjerenja.

AMH je 0.6 (studeni 0.5, sijecanj 0.8, veljaca 0.9), ali je highlight da sam ocito uspjela sniziti FSH. s 12.6 je spao na 6.09. LH je 4.08, dakle i kvocijent je manji nego sto je prije bio. ne znam kad sam imala tako dobar kvocijent..  :Shock:  obicno je dva zarez nesto..2.2 ili 2.3
ubijam se u suhim smokvama umocene u maslinovom ulju, pijem vitex i wheatgrass (3 zlicice praha na 1,5dl vode).
nadam se da cu barem malo uspjeti revitalizirati ove kržljave jajnike pred postupak  :Grin: 
naravno da sve to prestajem konzumirati kad pocnemo stimulaciju..jel..mada sam citala da neki MPOvci preporucuju wheatgrass i za vrijeme stimulacije.
iskustva?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Sve je to povezano, po meni, ne gledamo AMH kao AMH AMH-a radi, nego vezano za uspjeh, pa onda pokušavamo to povezat s drugim parametrima - FSH, broj antralaca, dob, pa jel' FSH narastao uslijed dobi ili operacije jajnika, pa kakav je bio dheas - barem ja, jer mi je tu nit vodilja Mojca i njen bingo iz prvog IVF-a di je bio dobar dheas, a drugo loše. Ono.. rubrika upotrazi za Sv. Graalom . Enivej, hvala.


Imam pitanje vezano uz DHEA-sO4 (to je taj o kojem tu pričate zar ne?) meni je on prilično nizak baš sam našla neki stari nalaz od 2008 i tad mi je bio 3.90 a ref vrijednosti su 0.9-11.7?

----------


## ina33

Koje je pitanje, Mala Mimi?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Spodoba šta je to wheatgrass i kako to djeluje točno na jajnike jel imaš šta o tome?

----------


## spodoba

> Spodoba šta je to wheatgrass i kako to djeluje točno na jajnike jel imaš šta o tome?


a kako bi se reklo na nasem..mlada psenica?
opcenito djeluje revitalizirajuce..pravi energizer, antioksidanc, sadrzi klorofil, vitamine i minerale, pomaze kod puno stvari tipa anemicnost, djeluje pozitivno na imunoloski sistem..itd
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheatgrass

glede reporoduktivnog sistema djeluje ocito revitalizirajuce i snizavajuce na FSH i podupire rad jajnika. mnoge zene koje se bore s viskim fsh su ga uz pomoc wheatgrass mogli sniziti i stvoriti bolje uvijete ka putu prema bebici.
moze se nabaviti u obliku praha (1-3 zlicice dnevno na 1,5dl vode) ili u obliku kapsula (preporucena kolicina 2000mg). naravno tko ima volje i vremena moze i sam uzgajati presicu i od toga praviti sok

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Spodoba ovo mi se ipak čini zdravije nego uzimanje DHEA pošto sam čitala da on diže razinu estrogena što svakako nije dobro za moju endometriozu.
Ja nemam baš toliko visoki FSH (varira zbog endometrioze od 7 do čak 15) ali i spušta se sam od sebe. Više me je zabrinjavao nizak DHEA-S, no vidjet ćemo možda se i to nešto popravilo usljed terapije bromergonom. Nešto sam čitala da ako je prolaktin visok da DHEA-S može pasti (ako sam dobro shvatila jer je bilo na engleskom).
Baš me zanima kako će se ovog puta oploditi moje j.s. a ovaj wheatgrass ne bi bilo loše uzimati svejedno

----------


## spodoba

> Hvala Spodoba ovo mi se ipak čini zdravije nego uzimanje DHEA pošto sam čitala da on diže razinu estrogena što svakako nije dobro za moju endometriozu.
> Ja nemam baš toliko visoki FSH (varira zbog endometrioze od 7 do čak 15) ali i spušta se sam od sebe. Više me je zabrinjavao nizak DHEA-S, no vidjet ćemo možda se i to nešto popravilo usljed terapije bromergonom. Nešto sam čitala da ako je prolaktin visok da DHEA-S može pasti (ako sam dobro shvatila jer je bilo na engleskom).
> Baš me zanima kako će se ovog puta oploditi moje j.s. a ovaj wheatgrass ne bi bilo loše uzimati svejedno


ne znam koliko ste fokusirani i trudnocu van IVF ciklusa. ako jeste, bitno je i da su hormoni ok. bilo bi idealno da jedan mjesec izvadis bazalne vrijednosti kao i FSH, LH i progesteron na 7DPO, da tako imas kompletnu hormonsku sliku za jedan mjesec. ako su ti hormoni zdrmani, onda je teza misija da uopce dodje do trudnoce..u suprotnom bi mogla izmedju postupaka biti i na antibejbi da bi drzala endicu pod kontrolom.
ako ti je DHEA nizak, onda bi bilo dobro da ga dovedes u red.

meni je moj gyn preporucio dhea7keto unatoc endici koja je doduse odstranjena i bila minimalna, od tada su mi se hormoni poslozili  :Bouncing: 
do tada mi je E2 peak (dakle pred ovulaciju) bio jako los, dakle polazi se od toga da to nije bilo dovoljno za kvalitetnu ovulaciju.
kako sam od oktobra par mjeseci bila na ciljanim odnosima i imala dvije inseminacije, doc je pratio hormone citav ciklus i bili su super..

vidi da li ti se situacija popravila uzimanjem bromergona. ja sam bromergon uzimala prosle godine od januara do juna. u augustu sam radila dhea i bio je nizak. ocito da kod mene to nije imalo ucinka.
btw, vitex ti dobro djeluje protiv endometrioze, uz blagoslov tadasnje ginicke sam ga uzimala uz bromergon..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad sam sa transfera 2 se oplodile od 3 a ta treća j.s. što mi se čini dosta dobro kako je bilo. Sad mi je i dr. predložila da bih trebala biti na antibebi pilulama između postupaka jer kao nema šanse da zatrudnim i zbog njegovog spermiograma.
Vidjet ću kako će mi sad ovo ispasti pa ćemo planirati dalje

----------


## venddy

> bok komadi 
> 
> AMH je 0.6 (studeni 0.5, sijecanj 0.8, veljaca 0.9), ali je highlight da sam ocito uspjela sniziti FSH. s 12.6 je spao na 6.09. LH je 4.08, dakle i kvocijent je manji nego sto je prije bio. ne znam kad sam imala tako dobar kvocijent..  obicno je dva zarez nesto..2.2 ili 2.3
> ubijam se u suhim smokvama umocene u maslinovom ulju, pijem vitex i wheatgrass (3 zlicice praha na 1,5dl vode).
> nadam se da cu barem malo uspjeti revitalizirati ove kržljave jajnike pred postupak 
> hvala


spodoba gdje nabavljaš wheatgrass? Stigao mi je nalaz AMH i jako je nizak 4,5 pmol/L. Hormoni su mi čista katastrofa, ovaj ciklus E2 povišen, sad AMH nizak i izgleda da imam i miom. Kad ovo sve vidim činimi se da najveće šanse imam da drugo dijete dobijem na lutriji.

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba gdje nabavljaš wheatgrass? Stigao mi je nalaz AMH i jako je nizak 4,5 pmol/L. Hormoni su mi čista katastrofa, ovaj ciklus E2 povišen, sad AMH nizak i izgleda da imam i miom. Kad ovo sve vidim činimi se da najveće šanse imam da drugo dijete dobijem na lutriji.


zao mi je, bilo je za ocekivati kraj takve hormonske slike  :Sad: 
ja narucujem preko jedne njem. strane i radi se o organic prahu. sigurno to mozes naruciti preko amazon ili ebay..ako ne uspijes javi mi..

----------


## spodoba

ovo moram podijeliti s vama..citam (ako je vjerovati!!) da je zena cak bez MPO zatrudnila s AMH od 0.03 i FSH 95  :Smile:  
never give up..never give up... :Yes:

----------


## ina33

Znam ja ženu s FSH-om oko stotke, na nadomjesnoj terapiji bila, uopće nije razmatrala trudnoću, pokušavala je po drugi put posvojiti, išla dr-u da joj promijeni tablete jer da nema mengu - ona je s podforuma posvojenje i puno njih je zna. Samo, na to stvarno ne treba računati, ako ti se dogodi takav dar s nebesa - uživati, of kors. Život i medicina nisu 1+1=2, to je ta rubrika, u mojoj glavi.

----------


## ina33

Da, a propos godina oko 36-37 godina (dg. preuranjene menopauze vrlo rano, valjda u 30-tima, nije zbog toga niti pokušavala MPO). Tad kad je ona začela nije se niti vadio kod na AMH, ali i on je sigurno bio koma nizak, čim je FSH dosegao stotku.

----------


## Kaae

FSH cu znati tek za nekih dva tjedna (osim ako se ne dogodi cudo, jel), ali AMH mi je 0.16 iliti 1.14, kako po kojoj tablici (opet sam zaboravila koje su koje mjerne jedinice). Godine 33, a sanse za IVF niske, ako ikakve. Po rijecima reproduktivca. Izgleda da je niskim AMH-asicama prirodno najveca nada.

----------


## spodoba

a kako to da ti fsh nisu radili u okviru prvog cekiranja hormona? nakkn niskog amh je to svakako bitno..kao i odnos fsh\lh..

----------


## Kaae

Provjeravali smo samo AMH. 

Malo je komplicirana prica, nismo se nasli u IVF vodama zbog neplodnosti vec neceg skroz drugog pa je sve krenulo s AMH koji je neocekivano ispao katastrofalan. Ima cijeli topic o tome tu na pdf-u, da sad ne davim ispocetka. 

Odnos FSH/LH izgleda uopce nije bitan ovom mojem reproduktivcu - sljedeci su na redu FSH, E2 i jos jednom AMH, na 3. dan sljedeceg ciklusa. Danas sam vadila progesteron, ali jos nemam nalaze.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja isto mislim da je FSH manje bitan nego AMH zato što FSH može varirati dok kod ovog drugog to nisam čula, eto baš me zanima kako će biti kod Kaae bilo bi super da me razuvjeri

----------


## mimi81

Za problematični amh link:
http://www.wellsphere.com/general-me...o-i-do/1408906

----------


## spodoba

> Ja isto mislim da je FSH manje bitan nego AMH zato što FSH može varirati dok kod ovog drugog to nisam čula, eto baš me zanima kako će biti kod Kaae bilo bi super da me razuvjeri


pa nije bas..ako je npr. fsh u normali i nije toliko visok a AMH je nizak, onda ce se MPOvci prije upustiti u stimulaciju nego ako je AMH nizak a FSH visok..koliko vidim da je u americi no go za fsh iznad 20..

----------


## ina33

Ne znam. Znam slučajeva da je FSH skroz OK, ali jajnici i AMH pokazaju drugačije stanje i svjedno se ne savjetuje stimulacija (kod nas). 

Htjela sam na sve ove slučajeve čudesa reći - fantastično, genijalno - ali to je ipak blagoslov male skupine žena... ono... užasno male. Mislim... ne možeš planirati svoju svakodnevicu očekujući čudo... ono će zadesit svaku x-tu...  ali ogroman i većinski postotak ipak neće. To bi trebalo uzeti u obzir kod planiranje MPO-a, po meni, drugo je pokušaji doma, koji ne koštaju toliko novaca i živaca i ne opterećuju logistiku ni malo.

----------


## spodoba

> Ne znam. Znam slučajeva da je FSH skroz OK, ali jajnici i AMH pokazaju drugačije stanje i svjedno se ne savjetuje stimulacija (kod nas). 
> 
> Htjela sam na sve ove slučajeve čudesa reći - fantastično, genijalno - ali to je ipak blagoslov male skupine žena... ono... užasno male. Mislim... ne možeš planirati svoju svakodnevicu očekujući čudo... ono će zadesit svaku x-tu...  ali ogroman i većinski postotak ipak neće. To bi trebalo uzeti u obzir kod planiranje MPO-a, po meni, drugo je pokušaji doma, koji ne koštaju toliko novaca i živaca i ne opterećuju logistiku ni malo.


pa jesti individualno, ali fsh nije u svemu nebitan..ok, ako je broj antralaca mali, amh nizak, fsh normalan, moguce je da response bude los..jel. mozda ce u tom slucaju doc reci da se sa stimulacijom priceka sljedeci ciklus..itd
ali su vrijednosti bitne u najmanju ruku da pokusa odrediti optimalna stimulacija, ako se ide na stimulaciju. neki mpovci preferiraju veliku kolicinu fsh/lh, neki  takve pacijente radije stave na polustimulirani ili prirodni postupak..itd..
bilo bi lijepo da postoji univerzalan recept  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Da, bilo bi lijepo. Znam da FSH nije nebitan - kod malog AMH, često znaju čekati dobar FSH-ciklus i dobar broj antralaca - ovi koji se mogu prilagođavati.

AMH navodno ipak nije toliko provjeren marker. Također, AMH po teoriji lovi pad rezerve prije skoka FSH-a.

----------


## Kaae

Ponavljamo AMH zato sto je rijec o novijem markeru pa na klinici nista ne uzimaju zdravo za gotovo i zato sto imam premalo godina za takav rezultat. K tome je test radjen dok sam jos bila na antibebi i tako niska brojka, uz ostatak anamneze, nije bila ocekivana. U principu nitko ne misli da ce biti nesto drugacije, ali prije nego mi sluzbeno prisiju neku AMH dijagnozu, reproduktivac hoce vidjeti na sto to lici u redovnom ciklusu. Cisto da se otkloni bilo kakva greska. 

Stimulacije i u principu bilo kakvi postupci vjerojatno ne dolaze u obzir. Barem ne u Americi, oni to jednostavno ne rade. Na primjer, nema sansi ici u postupak u prirodnom ciklusu. Skroz informativno sam pitala pa je izgledalo kao da doktoru pricam vic. 

Pogledala sam ovaj link http://www.wellsphere.com/general-me...o-i-do/1408906  ali vec u prvom odlomku prica neboluze.  "_AMH__ is a very good marker for egg quality - and provides us with a quantitative measure for egg quality and quality._ - AMH nema nikakve veze s kvalitetom jajnih stanica. Ono, nula bodova. A i ostatak teksta u principu prica bajke. Low ovarian reserve uglavnom NE ide u IVF. "_If you have  poor ovarian reserve  , IVF is often your best option as it maximises the  chances of a  pregnancy. IVF allows you to  make the best use of the few eggs which  are left, by telescoping time._" - u principu je najbolja sansa prirodno.

----------


## ina33

Da.. i navodi Dheau... evo čujem neke vijesti iz Amerike da nisu našli razlike za dhea-žene sa i za, ali to je sve tako pepavo, jedan rad kaže ovo, drugi rad ono.

Inače, većina teorije (a i praksa to prati) se, čini mi se, slaže u ovome - loši markeri ovarijske rezerve i mlade godine su - uvjetno rečeno -ipak bolja vijest nego čak i relativno prosječni tj. za dob očekivani markeri i visoka dob.

Naravno da ima iznimaka na svaku stranu jer život ipak nije takav ono if-then-go to itd. - mogla bi ih sad nabrajat pa ću nekog zaboravit - ali to je neka opća smjernica, čini mi se.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene su recimo uzeli u MB na stimulaciju samo kad mi je FSH bio ispod 15 morala sam ga svaki mj. vaditi, a morala sam izvaditi i AMH koji je bio zadovoljavajući na sreću da nije bilo tako tj. da mi je bio jako nizak vjerojatno bi me odmah otpisali.

----------


## Charlie

Meni u Mb nisu reagirali na loš AMH jer je po njima to još eksperimentalno. Ali tražili su da vadim FSH prije stimulacije i srećom je bio dobar (7) inače, tko zna.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da kod vas obje preteže i "neproblematična dob". Da se radilo o 45 godina, FSH 15 i još loš AMH - onda bi jedino teški pregovori pomogli, tj. u pravilu bi odgovarali od postupka.

----------


## Kaae

Mene vjerojatno nece uzeti u postupak s 33 godine, AMH od 1.14 (0.16). No sve se to skupa razlikuje, jel. Ovdje svastanesto nece, ali nesto drugo recimo hoce. 

Ako nista drugo, kazu da mi je progesteron dobar. Kad/ako dodje menga, idemo dalje na testove 3. dana.

----------


## spodoba

izvjestaj  :Smile: 
nakon neuspjesne fertilizacije putem IVF je ovaj put radjen ICSI. kao i prvi puta, i ovaj put sam bila u dugom protokolu, dakle synarela sprej od 20dc ciklusu ispred pa do stoperice. od 3dc stimulacija s 475IE (6 ampula) menopura. rezultat: 4JS od toga jedna nesto losija (dakle kao i prosli put s 300IE menopura), jedna se oplodila. vracen 4stanicni zametak..nula bodova.

kako mi vrag neda mira, nasla sam podatak da losa reakcija na stimulaciju ima veze i sa smetnjom u metabolizmu folne kiseline, da pacijentice s MTHFR mutacijom cak i 25% losije reagiraju na hormonsku stimulaciju..

----------


## ina33

> kako mi vrag neda mira, nasla sam podatak da losa reakcija na stimulaciju ima veze i sa smetnjom u metabolizmu folne kiseline, da pacijentice s MTHFR mutacijom cak i 25% losije reagiraju na hormonsku stimulaciju..


Žao mi je za neuspjeh, a ovo sve drugo svodim na... usputne aktivnosti - to MTHFR mutacija i smetnje metabolizma folne aktivnosti - u smislu rubrika "za one koji žele znati više". Ostaje osnova - pogođena stimulacija tj. nepogođena stimulacija i faktor x (sreća). Mislim da je ovdje bila prejaka supresija za low respondera tj. da bi možda trebala probat protokol sa cetrotidima, bez supresije puno unaprijed.

AMH i godine su tu vodilja, a ovo MTHFR mutacije i metabolizam folne... više rubrika "filozofski kutak", po meni. Pls nemojte se ljutit na iskrenosti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja potpisujem Inu, eto kod mene MTHFR i folna super a odgovor na stimulaciju  loš...pa ga ti sad znaj. A u MB sam primjetila da sa Decapeptilima od 3 d.c. se samo 4 folikula potaklo na rast iako je na početku ciklusa dr. vidjela nekih 13 komada. Mislim da je u mom slučaju puno bolje korisiti nekoliko Cetrotida.

----------


## sweety

> kako mi vrag neda mira, nasla sam podatak da losa reakcija na stimulaciju ima veze i sa smetnjom u metabolizmu folne kiseline, da pacijentice s MTHFR mutacijom cak i 25% losije reagiraju na hormonsku stimulaciju..


Od kud si sad to izvukla  :Grin: ... Daj pliz link, baš me zanima...

Nekako sam skeptična...
MTHFR je genetska stavka, a stanje jajnika, više/manje trenutna (ovisna o godinama i mnogim drugim parametrima) stavka.
S 17-18 god, vjerujem da bi cure puno bolje reagirale na stimulaciju nego sa 38-39, a MTHFR kao genetska stavka, isti je u oba slučaja.
Naklapam na pamet, ali fakat mi ne štima.  :Aparatic:

----------


## sweety

> Žao mi je za neuspjeh, a ovo sve drugo svodim na... usputne aktivnosti - to MTHFR mutacija i smetnje metabolizma folne aktivnosti - u smislu rubrika "za one koji žele znati više". Ostaje osnova - pogođena stimulacija tj. nepogođena stimulacija i faktor x (sreća). Mislim da je ovdje bila prejaka supresija za low respondera tj. da bi možda trebala probat protokol sa cetrotidima, bez supresije puno unaprijed.


Još jednom da te kisnem  :Love: 
Pričale smo, meni je isto čudno da ti daju toliko jaku supresiju, ali ako dr. tvrdi suprotno?... 
I onda što na kraju? Opet varijanta APP? U nedogled?
Jednostavno mi nije jasno, svemoguće varijante si probala, fakat mi nije jasno zašto se ne "fata"...

----------


## spodoba

da ne mislite da sam sve izvukla iz rukava  :Smile: 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20137055
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...15028206047224
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...5.00357.x/full
http://humupd.oxfordjournals.org/content/13/3/225.full
itd..
mojim postom nisam htjela svaliti citavu krivicu na MTHFR, neko spomenuti ga kao jedan moguci faktor.
na stranu sad odgovor na stimulaciju, ako znamo kakve posljedice ima los metabolizam folata na krvne sudove i organizam opcenito, projicirajte to na reproduktive organe, oocite..itd..

----------


## sweety

> da ne mislite da sam sve izvukla iz rukava 
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20137055
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...15028206047224
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...5.00357.x/full
> http://humupd.oxfordjournals.org/content/13/3/225.full
> itd..
> mojim postom nisam htjela svaliti citavu krivicu na MTHFR, neko spomenuti ga kao jedan moguci faktor.
> na stranu sad odgovor na stimulaciju, ako znamo kakve posljedice ima los metabolizam folata na krvne sudove i organizam opcenito, projicirajte to na reproduktive organe, oocite..itd..


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

zna li netko,da li AMH ovisi o FSH??
zapravo da li AMH može biti skroz nizak ako je FSH normalan..

----------


## ina33

Može - totalno laički - zato jer FSH tek kad stvar ode kvragu skoči, a AMH se spusti i po par godina (2) prije nego što FSH skoči. Znači, AMH, ako je nizak, ukazuje na to da se nešto se valja iza brda i to relativno brzo (2 godine) i treba ubrzat aktivnosti MPO.


Obrnuto nije zabilježeno, koliko kužim - da je FSH ogroman, a AMH normalan.

----------


## spodoba

da nadodam, mislim da ginici malo vrijednosti polazu bazalnim vrijednostima, tj. odnosu FSH/LH..vec kvocijent iznad 2.2 ili 2.5 u korist fsh (ako se ne varam) ukazuje na moguce smanjene rezerve i eventualnu losiju kvalitetu JS..dakle cak i ako je fsh u redu..da sam se s tim bavila dvije godine, odmah bi isla cekirati amh..ovako sam se pouzdala da je sve ok..tj. tada mi je gyn cekirala hormone na 8dc..u stilu ne trebaju bazalne vrijednosti..ovo na 8dc je dovoljan iskaz o hormonskoj slici. tek su mi u MPO centru cekirali bazalne..ali opet nikog nije brigao taj kvocijent..cak sam i pitala jel treba vaditi amh, na sto mo je doc rekao da ne treba (FSH 5.9, LH 2.1)

----------


## ina33

Je, je, idealan bi trebao bit 1:1.

----------


## spodoba

ja sam ga uz vitex, smokve i wheatgrass uspjela skresati na ca. 1.44 ili tu negdje..eh sad..koje koristi  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

Ma, daj, nije ti to smokve, wheatgrass i vitex. Nego ti hormoni fluktuiraju. Ja ne pijem ništa od toga, pa mi je, u zadnje 3 godine, taj odnos varirao ovako - otpirlike vađeno 1 godišnje - FSH-LH 1:1 (10 i 9), 3:1 (FSH 9 i LH 3), 1: i nisam računala koliko (FSH 7, LH 5).

----------


## spodoba

> Ma, daj, nije ti to smokve, wheatgrass i vitex. Nego ti hormoni fluktuiraju. Ja ne pijem ništa od toga, pa mi je, u zadnje 3 godine, taj odnos varirao ovako - otpirlike vađeno 1 godišnje - FSH-LH 1:1 (10 i 9), 3:1 (FSH 9 i LH 3), 1: i nisam računala koliko (FSH 7, LH 5).


realista i optimista na jednoj temi  :Laughing: 
meni je kvotient unazad dvije godine uvijek bio iznad dva. fsh je unazad godinu i pol rastao s 6-7 na osam, proslu jesen je bio 9, pa 12.6. dakle tendencija prema gore. fsh krajem maja je pao na 6.09.
slucajnost ili ne..uglavnom kura ne steti..menge su postale drugacije itd..

----------


## ina33

Ma, nema ti to toliko veze. Ono što vjerojatno "snižava" FSH je da ga vadiš ne 5 dc, nego 2 dc, ja ga odsad uvijek na 2 dc da se ne šokiravam previše i ljepše izgleda.

I apropos svega toga, konkretno za FSH se računa vršna vrijednost - znači najviši izmjeren kao realan - baš zato jer on fluktuira, a nije konstanta kao AMH, tj. niže izmjerena vrijednost ne znači da se stanje "popravilo", to je normalno fluktuiranje hormona u razdobljima promjena.

----------


## spodoba

> Ma, nema ti to toliko veze. Ono što vjerojatno "snižava" FSH je da ga vadiš ne 5 dc, nego 2 dc, ja ga odsad uvijek na 2 dc da se ne šokiravam previše i ljepše izgleda.
> 
> I apropos svega toga, konkretno za FSH se računa vršna vrijednost - znači najviši izmjeren kao realan - baš zato jer on fluktuira, a nije konstanta kao AMH, tj. niže izmjerena vrijednost ne znači da se stanje "popravilo", to je normalno fluktuiranje hormona u razdobljima promjena.


pa vidjet cemo kakva ce biti sljedeca vrijednost..

----------


## ina33

Ma, pokušavam ti reći da je iduća vrijednost FSH-a relativno ireleavantna. Jedini AMH je relevantan, a u prirodi FSH-a je da fluktuira tijekom razdoblja promjena, dok konačno ne skoči i ostane visok.

----------


## spodoba

> Ma, pokušavam ti reći da je iduća vrijednost FSH-a relativno ireleavantna. Jedini AMH je relevantan, a u prirodi FSH-a je da fluktuira tijekom razdoblja promjena, dok konačno ne skoči i ostane visok.


sve je to jasno, cak i bez AMH broj antralaca govori svoje..jel tako?
opet brijem da je bolje da mi je kvocijent nizi..ako je visok kvocijent ukazuje na kavalitet JS, neka barem zivim u uvjerenju da ce se na tom polju nesto popraviti  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Jes - već i UZV i broj antralaca je dovoljan. OPet, i u razdoblju fluktuirajućeg FSH-a i dr-ovi (neki) vole pričekat ciklus s manjim FSH-om i većim brojem antralaca.

----------


## sweety

Meni je muka kad vas čitam, i pratim, pa se onda mislim, hebate, ovi naši doktori daju uputnice za čekirat hormone daju jedanput godišnje.  :Rolling Eyes: 
A najradije bi FSH čekirala svaki mjesec nanovo.  :Grin: 

Antralce su mi brojali ofrlje, AMH mi nisu ni dali vadit  :Rolling Eyes: .

Znači, moram sama kesnut pare, jedino tako budem dobila odgovarajuću dijagnostiku...




Dođe mi da otvorim temu "štednja na dijagnostici", pa da se malo usporedimo...

----------


## ina33

Ma, sweety, upravo obrnutu poruku želim poručiti, čemu svaki mjesec čekirat FSH? Jes, gore sam napisla, ali čekiranje FSH-a i UZV su ista stvar (FSH u biti samo Maribor vadi, FSH i estradiol, za žene koje fluktuiraju i na rubu su low resonderstva, a još su mlade dobi, ali zato jer ne može napravit UZV - žene su u Hrvatskoj, pa je jednostavnije da izvade i mejlaju hormone (privatno, of kors, ko bi to sve na uputnicu). Dovoljno ti je jednom izvađen AMH... ili UZV 3 dc postupka da se vidi stanje s antralcima - ali, to ti i rade, ne? 

Doduše, državne uglavnom nisu tako fleksibilne da se odgađaju postupci zbog trentunog stannja antralaca, a i upitno je koliko se puno time može dobiti.  Vjerojatno tako i Mariborčani rade svojima koje su preko uputnice.

Di si u postupku?

----------


## sweety

Ma zezam se glede čestog vađenja FSH, ne znam da li mi fluktuira, kad sam ga vadila samo jednom.
NA SD sam.
UZV na 3dc nikad mi nisu radili. Na moj upit na 8dc, mi je jedna mlađahna doktorica nabrojala 7-10 po jajniku, koliko je to relevantno, ne znam.
FSH/LH su mi 3:1, godina dovoljno, ovulacije postoje, ali uz slab razvoj ŽT.
AMH niti u priči nije spomenut...

Naručena na prirodni IVF, nakon što je dr. vidjela da nema smisla naganjat AIH uz loš razvoj folikula.
Znači, naručena za postupak s najmanje šanse za uspjehom uz napola odrađenu dijagnostiku.
I onda se mislim, a čemu onda u opće taj potpuno prirodni IVF? 



Ma muči me u stvari to što se kod nas u državnim klinikama jako fušeraji.  :Grin:

----------


## spodoba

o sweety, pa nije to ni los broj antralaca..  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Koliko ti je godina ono? U pravilu, ako imaš antralaca - a ovo 7-8 po jajniku je dobro, pače odlično, FSH-LH 3:1 nije dobro, AMH ko zna koliki je, možda neki graničan na normalu, ko bi znao - tipa 15-tak-20tak - onda bi trebala čim prije na stimulirani IVF. Na AMH te niko ne šalje, to se šalješ sama - odeš u vinogradsku bilo koji dc, platiš 200 kn i dobiješ nalaz za 2 tjedna, to ne ide na uputnicu. Evo, meni je AMH 21, antrlaaca u zadnjem ciklusu po 5 po jajniku...

A državne naše klinike imaju toliko ograničenja - od zakona i oplodnje 3 stanice, preko standardnih ograničenja državnog zdravstva u ovakvoj državi. Probaj išarat tamo, pa malo negdje vani, ako možeš, opet i vnai su ogrnaičenja - maribor se čeka godina dana, drugdje su novčana i logistička ogrnaičenja (moraš spavat u Pragu i putovat) itd.

Bitno je vidit što te od svih tih ograničenja najmanje ograničava - a to možeš samo ti sama.

----------


## sweety

THNX curke.
Znači AMH ne ide preko uputnice? 
Znam da ga rade na VV, ali sam mislila da može na uputnicu.


35g.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da ne ide, ali ne znam sto posto. Meni je 41, AMH 21, FSH-LH već bio zabilježen 3:1, FSH vršni 10,50, antralci variraju - tipa 10 i li više sve skupa - odgovori na blage stimulacije loši - prazni folikuli - na velike (mariborske) 21 stanica (u 41.-voj), par trudnoća sad u zadnje vrijeme iz IVF-a patoloških - ja vjerujem da je do dobi i kvalitete stanica. U pozadini relativno visokog AMH-a za dob su anovulatorni jajnici u prošlosti (lijevi mikrocističan bio).

----------


## spodoba

a joj ina..i kod tebe je stvar komplicirana, kako god okrenes ne valja  :Sad: 

ja sam jucer na moje iznenadjenje dobila termin sljedeci mjesec kod profaća u istoj ordinaciji..netko je otkazao termin sva sreća..rekoh ajde da probam kod njega..htjela sam i prije ali valja čekati dugo na termin..
tako da cu pitati za taj antagonist s cetrotidima, ali i za ultrakratki.
vidim da neki poor responderima daju cycloprogynova za veći broj antralaca ili testosteron..mada je to samo pokusaj..mada ovo prvo ne ide s endometriozom..enivej..budem pitala, ako su potrebne neke pripreme..a pitat cu i za DHEA.

----------


## ina33

Ajde, i javi prolazno vrijeme, i sretno!

----------


## kiara79

netko je rekao ovdje da se može izvaditi AMH na VV uz prethodnu narudžbu..zvat ću idući tjedan,prvo moram u lov na uputnicu..

kod mene FSH 5
LH 1.6
dr kaže kak je to ok,a čitam okolo kak baš i nije..antralce mi nikad nitko nije gledao...AMH nisam vadila..mislim da definitivno nije nekaj kak treba,kad ni u jednij stimulaciji nisam došla da js...malo čudno da bi oba puta bio loš tajming!

----------


## ina33

Godina?

----------


## kiara79

upravo se naručila na VV za vađenje AMH..vade uz uputnicu,ništa se ne plaća!!

naručite se na broj 01 2353 883
rade AMH,ne rade inhibin B...naručena sam u utorak...dakle jako brzo ide!!!

----------


## kiara79

> Godina?


31

----------


## ina33

Malo godina  :Smile: .

----------


## *mare*

Pozdrav cure! 

moj amh je 1, fsh 10-12 (kako kada, zadnji je sada bio 10 u 6.mj) 29 godina  :Rolling Eyes: 
imam jedno pitanje, možda bedasto, ali moram  :Wink: 
spominjete uzimanje dhea-s preparata, jeste li prije toga vadile dhea-s? Mene je to zbunilo jer sam mislila da će mi nalaz biti obzirom na ostale snjižen, a meni je iznad gornje granice? (na poslu sam pa nemam nalaze da napišem kako to točno izgleda)

je li normalno da je dhea-s povišen uz nizak amh i visok fsh?! ništa više ne shvaćam  :Embarassed:

----------


## kiara79

za kaj??za nizak AMH..
nitko ne zna objasniti gdje su js!!?? :Confused:

----------


## spodoba

@mare
losi FSH i AMH ne moraju znaciti da bi i DHEA trebao biti los..to da je lošiji se zna desiti kod nas old čikenica  :Smile:  koliki ti je testosteron? odi na temu 'kvaliteta JS', baš o tome ima dosta.
stoga nisam sigurna koliko bi produktivno bilo uzimati dhea, tj. mislim da to kod tebe nema smisla.

@kiara79
iz potpisa vidim da si radila jedan prirodnjak, znaci zaista i bez klomića? koje si protokole imala prva dva puta? dakle nije uopće došlo do punkcije? 0 stanica? moguće je da si poor responder..
dobro je da vadis AMH, inzistiraj da ti doc prebroji antralce na početku ciklusa..moguce da protokol nije bio optimalan obzirom na tvoju situaciju, stoga ti blago preporucujem da ne ides u postupak dok ne cekiras navedene parametre.
po kvocijentu fsh/lh je vrlo moguce da je

----------


## ina33

> je li normalno da je dhea-s povišen uz nizak amh i visok fsh?! ništa više ne shvaćam


Ko to zna, ali kao vijemo neke teorije da je to onda dobro - takav povišen je imala mojca, AMH 4,5, FSH malo povišen, nije pila dhea jer zašto kad joj je povišen - ostala trudna iz prve, što i tebi želim.

Jel' normalno - ja bih ekla da je očekivano da bude niži, a ne povišen.

Opet, meni je AMH normalna, dhea niži...

To ti se tek nedavno vadi i sad teoretiziramo svi skupa oko toga.

----------


## kiara79

1.stimulirani 30 gonala 9 folikula 0 js
2.stimulirani 20 gonala+10menopura 1 nezrela stanica
1 prirodnjak čisti 1 folikul u atreziji

dr.rekao da nisam za prirodnjake..
s obzirom da nam daju samo osnovne lab pretrage,očito moramo sam emalo dublje zagrebati jer mi ovo nema smisla...
svaki put bez js,mi je gore nego neg beta.

----------


## spodoba

> Jel' normalno - ja bih ekla da je očekivano da bude niži, a ne povišen.


to je normalnije godinama.. za nesto starije..
nizak amh i visok /visi fsh mogu biti i posljedica endometrioze, operacije na jajnicima itd. stoga u takvim situacijama amh moze biti nizak, a dhea normalan ili cak i visi kao sto je kod mare

kiara  :Sad: 
razumijem te..meni je IVF bez fertilizacije bio psihički strasniji nego negativna beta zadnji put.
nisi imala supresiju? jeste li razmisljali o menopuru? ovisno stanju hormona/amh mozda bi trebala vecu kolicinu FSH ili promjenu protokola?

----------


## ina33

> visi fsh mogu biti i posljedica endometrioze, operacije na jajnicima itd.


Ma daj? Mislim na endometriozu, ne na operacije na jajnicima, operacije su mi logične - odstrani se fizički dio rezerve, npr. ako se uz cistu mora malo i jajnika maknuti. Ovo da endometrioza diže FSH... nije mi logično, zašto bi ona imala utjecaja na pool stanica? Odoh proguglat.

----------


## spodoba

> Ma daj? Mislim na endometriozu, ne na operacije na jajnicima, operacije su mi logične - odstrani se fizički dio rezerve, npr. ako se uz cistu mora malo i jajnika maknuti. Ovo da endometrioza diže FSH... nije mi logično, zašto bi ona imala utjecaja na pool stanica? Odoh proguglat.


da, tako sam citala..ako endometrioza moze imati negativan ucinak na rezervu i kvalitetu kao sto to izvori tvrde, onda je logicno i da amh pada, a fsh bude visi
http://www.j-endometriosis.com/publi...B7D8648E3&t=JE

----------


## kiara79

spodoba,dr.kaže da nije za mene dugi protokol,da navodno naginjem ka PCO,pa će doči do hiperstimulacije..ah da,i desni jajnik mi nije moguće aspirirati,pa mi ostaje samo lijevi...dali su mi cetrotide i na kraju se opet predomislili..
sad sam na listi za lijekove opet za gonal!!
uhhh..

----------


## spodoba

*ina22 * je maherica u protokolima..s puno iskustva..meni to sve ne zvuci logicno..ako naginjes HS onda bi s ovom kolicinom lijekova trebala dobiti puno vise stanica.. zbunj..zbunj..

----------


## ina33

> da, tako sam citala..ako endometrioza moze imati negativan ucinak na rezervu i kvalitetu kao sto to izvori tvrde, onda je logicno i da amh pada, a fsh bude visi
> http://www.j-endometriosis.com/publi...B7D8648E3&t=JE


O, bravo, zanimljivo, i prvi put vidim za taj direktni link - ako je endometriom na jajniku i na taj način ga pritšiće, kužim, i fakat je OK. Evo, sad i mojih 2 centa na ovu temu - blaga endometrioza (vidljiva samo na operaciji koju sam iščačkala), AMH 21.

----------


## spodoba

> O, bravo, zanimljivo, i prvi put vidim za taj direktni link - ako je endometriom na jajniku i na taj način ga pritšiće, kužim, i fakat je OK. Evo, sad i mojih 2 centa na ovu temu - blaga endometrioza (vidljiva samo na operaciji koju sam iščačkala), AMH 21.


kao sto si rekla, u mladosti imala puno aovulatornih ciklusa zbog mikrocisticnih jajnika..sto objasnjava situaciju.
i jos jedan faktor da spomenem - zaraslice...dakle sto od endoemtrioze ili operacija. recimo u OP izvjestaju od proslogodisnje operacije stoji blago receno da je desni jajnik malte ne ugusen od zaraslica OP-a slijepog crijeva koja je bila prije 30 godina..

kad listas ovu temu, vidis koliko cura koje i nemaju toliko puno godina a ratuju s endometriozom i zacecem i cini mi se trebaju vise postupaka da dodju do trudnoce (barem mi se tako cini)...cesce su low responderi i u mladjoj dobi..itd valjda ima nesto u ovome sto stoji u gore navedenom linku..

----------


## ina33

Je, je, ima smisla.

----------


## kiara79

> *ina22* je maherica u protokolima..s puno iskustva..meni to sve ne zvuci logicno..ako naginjes HS onda bi s ovom kolicinom lijekova trebala dobiti puno vise stanica.. zbunj..zbunj..


tako je..i ja se nadala da ću dobiti baren 6-7 js...kad ono šipak..
zapravo ni ne znam počemu se zaključuje da imam PCOS-cista nemam,niti sam ikad imala,omjer LH i FSH ne upućuje na PCOS...mislim da me dobro vozaju,a ja ne znam kak da si pomognem!

----------


## *mare*

ok ajde kad me vi već razumijete imam pitanje; kakvu rekaciju mogu očekivati sa klomifenom? 
ne mislim na kvalitetu, ona je na žalost upitna i tu pali valjda samo broj pokušaja da bi se "napikla" kvalitetna stanica, ali koliko komada da očekujem? 

u svakom slučaju nekako imam dojam da nizak amh sve više postaje problem kod sve mlađih žena

----------


## ina33

Ko će ti to reći, to je malo gatanje u kuglu. Koliko si inače dobivala? Jesi već imala IVF idobijala stanice? 1-2, nadajmo se, samo na temelju AMH-a kažem.. inače prije je bila teorija da je samo klomifen ne za IVF, nego da ga se mora malo nabildat i s nečim drugim - gonali, menopuri.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je za taj visoki FSH dr. Radončić rekao da je to normalno i da on varira kod endometrioze, meni je bio i do 16 pa padao. AMH lani bio 19 nije baš sjajan s obzirom na godine(32) kad vidim ovaj od Ine

----------


## ina33

Ma, koliko ja kužim, u pozadini relativnog visokog AMH-a za dob su u mladosti anovulatorni ciklusi (bilo detektirani, bilo ne).

----------


## spodoba

osim toga je pitanje koliko se dugo kitis s endicom..mare ja sam i s pola klomifena dobivala 2-3..po hormonskoj slici se radilo barem o dva puna..koliko si dobivala kad ste bilui na ciljanim i uz koju kolicinu klomica?

----------


## aska

Imam 31 godinu, AMH mi je 20,7 pmol/L. Da li je to ok za moje godine ili moze biti bolji?

----------


## Mury

Cure, nemojte me dodatno bedirati, jer moj AMH u 12/2010 je bio 13,8 pmol/L  :Sad: ...i čini mi se da ću ga opet ponoviti u 12/2011 da vidim kojom brzinom godišnje opada  :Sad: ...već sam malo bila zaboravila za AMH, a sad me opet brine uz sve ostale dijagnoze koje mi se iz mjeseca u mjesec otkrivaju  :Sad:

----------


## spodoba

Mury, meni je prvi amh bio 0.5 (11/2010), pa onda je skocio na 0.8 pa na 0.9 (2/2011). to je sve bilo pred prvi IVF. amh nakon IVF-a je bio 0.6 (5/2011)..
kako mi vrag neda mira, postoje jos neke poveznice AMH i tezinom..s BMI (nemojte misliti da se drzim toga kao pjan plota, naravno da bestija endometrioza, godine itd..igraju ulogu)..ali svakako trebam smrsati..BMI od 26 je puno..ok, 25 je granica i jednostavno se ne osjecam dobro. ako se dobro odrazi na sliku AMH, ok..ako ne, opet dobro..pa makar i mrvicu.

nekad je bolje ne znati. fakt je da nije visok, cinis sto je moguce...a vidim da si imala i dvije prirodne trudnoce..nadam se da ce se opet uloviti.. :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Koliko sam uspjela istraziti BMI i AMH nemaju nikakve veze, a ni moj reproduktivac ih ne povezuje. Postoji studija koja je dokazala (na 10 ili 20 zena, sto bas i nije neki broj) da AMH ispada manji ako je zena s visokim BMI-jem na antibebi. Reproduktivac procitao kad sam pokazala, kimnuo glavom i rekao - ajd, provjerit cemo jos jednom sad kad vise nisam na pilulama. No odmah je rekao da ne ocekuje drugaciji rezultat. (Mislim da je studija spominjala nekih 15% razlike sa i bez antibebi, sto u mojem slucaju nistavnog AMH-a ne znaci ama bas nista.)

Vise nemam pojma sto sam gdje pisala - 33 i pol godine, AMH 0.16 ng/ml iliti 1.14 pmol/l. Drekec u karti. Daljnja dijagnoza jos uvijek under construction, ako ce uopce postojati. 

Postoji mogucnost da sazrijevaju po dvije jajne stanice po ciklusu, ali ne zna se jos. Ako je tako, a sumnja postoji odavno, onda mozda imamo objasnjenje nedostatka jajasaca. No tko ce ga znati, tu se uglavnom bavim autodijagnozom.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

*Aska*, za tvoju dob bi bio očekivano veći, ako je to vrijednost iz Vinogradske, sve ti piše - to je, mislim na donjoj granici još uvijek normalne plodnosti, znači - OK je, ali prema nižim vrijednostima za dob, neka radna smjernica za tebe bi bila, čini mi se, da požuriš s MPO postupcima.

*Mury*, preporučali su meni iz Vinogrd da AMH ne treba ponavljati češće od jednom u 2-3 godine. Mislim da je marnie sad napisala na 39+ da joj je pao dosta unutar dva mjerenja, ja sam mjerila dvije godine uzastopce u prvom mjesecu (između toga je uletila jedna stimulacija s 21 stanicom aspiriranom) i nije se pomakao - vrijednost je 21, dob 42 godine (ali je AMH neočekivano tj. nenormalno visok za moju dob, da sam ga vadila ranije vjerojatno bi pokazivao nešto prema PCOS-u - jedan jajnik mi je mikrocističan, u pozadini su anovulatorni ciklusi u mladosti).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš bih voljela da imamo malo više podataka vezano za AMH i godine pa da možemo usporediti što je dobro ili loše jer ovdje se uglavnom vadi kad su to već niske vrijednosti, i zanima me kojom brzinom to opada? Tj. kako znati koliko nam još vremena preostaje?
Kažeš Ina da se tebi nije promjenilo u godini dana, a netko je rekao da je drastično pao AMH jel Marchi ili Marnie?

----------


## ina33

Da... a nije kod svake žene valjda isto, kao što kod svake žene nije ista brzina rasta folikula, veličiina na kojoj pucaju itd. ali navodno je neko prosječno vrijeme "značajnijeg pada" - 2-3 godine, ako dobro kužim dr.sc. Tišlarić iz Vinogradske koja kod nas "vrti" te AMH-ove.

----------


## mimi81

> Ma daj? Mislim na endometriozu, ne na operacije na jajnicima, operacije su mi logične - odstrani se fizički dio rezerve, npr. ako se uz cistu mora malo i jajnika maknuti. Ovo da endometrioza diže FSH... nije mi logično, zašto bi ona imala utjecaja na pool stanica? Odoh proguglat.


Potvrđujem da je i meni moj dr. rekao da mi je amh nizak a fsh visok zbog endometrioze tj. operacije na jajniku

----------


## ina33

Hvala! Pretpostavljam da endo utječe ako je jaka i vidljiva i zapetljala jajnik jer ga onda fizički blokira, kao i operiranje ako ga se uklanjaju djelovi, da ove blage endometrioze (tipa stupnja I., koje se slučajno otrkiju, tj. nisu vidljive preko UZV-a i ne dižu onaj marker CA 125) ne utječu na FSH/AMH. Ili sam fulala?

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi, meni je značajno pao AMH.
 Zanimljivo je da kada sam vadila krv u Vg u labu se našla i dr. Tišljarić koja mi je išla uzeti podatke kada je čula da vadim krv za nalaz AMH. Kada sam joj rekla svoje ime i prezime žena me odmah "prepoznala" i rekla da zašto me je dr. posalo ponovo vaditi AMH u tako kratkom razdoblju (njoj je kratko razdoblje godina i 10 mjeseci), jer da AMH pada za jednu do jednu i pol mjernu jedinicu u roku od 2 godine. Ona radi istraživanje vezano za AMH i MPO (tako mi je rekla). Međutim ipak se i ona prevarila, jer je moj AMH sa 11 pmol/L (vađen u listopadu 2009.) pao na 3,6 (vađen u lipnju 2011.)

----------


## ina33

Bemu misha za pad, ali ovo je važan input. 

Od ovih što su ostale na sličnoj razini unutar godine dana, tj. dvije, prijavljujem sebe i AuroruBlu. Ja sam mislila da su stimulacije nešto što crpe AMH, ali očito nisu i očito on pada po nekoj svojoj paradigmi, jer valjda jednom mjesečno propadaju tisuće stanica (ako sam dobro shvatila Vlaisavljevića), a ja se bila koncentrirala na samo ove ispunktirane i bilo mi ih je žao, čak kalkulirala da ne pijem bromergon "bezveze" dok nisam u MPO-u nego da si "štedim" pool.

----------


## Marnie

I ja sam uvijek mislila da se pool više iscrpljuje stimulacijom, ali ja sam živi primjer da je iscrpljivanje pool-a određeno isključivo genetski, jer sam u ovom razdoblju pada AMH-a bila na samo 2 stimulacije i to ne neke ogromne, jer sam na kratkim protoklima sa kratkim ciklusom (punkcija uvijek 12 dc).

----------


## ina33

Vezano za cure kjoe prate, ovi u Vg su još i malo "dizali ljestvicu", tj. ispadaju im rezultati prosječno 15% viši nego prije jer koriste neku osjetljiviju metodu, dok im se metodologija za Inhibin B nije mijenjala (barem je to info s početka o.g.) , evo kako se to kod mene kretalo - pitala sam jer sam posumljala da kako to da mi se "popravio" AMH:

25.1.2010. - Vinogradska - nisam vadila na određeni dc (ne znam je li išta bilo početkom ciklusa - vezano za inhibin govorim, on kao varira):

AMH - 18.9 pmol/L
Inhibin B - 61.7 pg/ml

7.1.2011. - Vinogradska:

AMH - 21.3 pmol/L
Inhibin B - 84.9 pg/ml

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Vezano za cure kjoe prate, ovi u Vg su još i malo "dizali ljestvicu", tj. ispadaju im rezultati prosječno 15% viši nego prije jer koriste neku osjetljiviju metodu, dok im se metodologija za Inhibin B nije mijenjala (barem je to info s početka o.g.) , evo kako se to kod mene kretalo - pitala sam jer sam posumljala da kako to da mi se "popravio" AMH:
> 
> 25.1.2010. - Vinogradska - nisam vadila na određeni dc (ne znam je li išta bilo početkom ciklusa - vezano za inhibin govorim, on kao varira):
> 
> AMH - 18.9 pmol/L
> Inhibin B - 61.7 pg/ml
> 
> 7.1.2011. - Vinogradska:
> 
> ...


A vidiš meni je inhibin B veći od 100 a AMH manji od tvog 19, kako sad to što nije i to dvoje povezano jedno s drugim?
Hvala Marnie znala sam da je netko to napisao kako mu je drastično pao AMH u god. dana pa sam se malo zabrinula

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni taj AMH onda i nije toliko loš budući da imam cistu na jajniku i imala sam i operaciju tog istog jajnika a njega sam vadila nakon operacije.
Taj CA 125 mi uopće nije bio iznad granica a endo mi je bila vrlo vidljiva i raširena

----------


## ina33

Nemam pojma ovo s inhibinom B - ja to nisam vadila 3 dc, jer sam bila zaboravila da taj inhibin B varira tijekom ciklusa, jedno od toga je, čini mi se, vađeno ono u onom razdoblju 2-5 dc, a drugo nije - tj. jedan od ta dva nalaza je tipa 15-20 dc, a jedan je 2-5 dc, ne znam koji je koji.

----------


## ina33

> Meni taj AMH onda i nije toliko loš budući da imam cistu na jajniku i imala sam i operaciju tog istog jajnika a njega sam vadila nakon operacije.
> Taj CA 125 mi uopće nije bio iznad granica a endo mi je bila vrlo vidljiva i raširena


Mali Mimi, ja mislim da je ovakva korelacija - AMH je samo slika smanjene rezerve. Rezerva se smanjuje s dobi (ovo, mi preko 40) ili fizički (endometrioza, operiravanje jajnika pa vađenje dijelova jajnika - Dodirko). Ishod je sličan - smanjena rezerva, jedino po teorijama bi trebale bit godine korelirane s boljom kvalitetom js, unatoč smanjenju rezerve (ako je do nje došlo fizički - "sječom dijela jajnika", ili time što ga je endo zablokirala) . Ako sam to dobro polovila.

Onda opet imaš mojcu - AMH 4,5, i mene i AuroruBlu (AMH 21) pa ono ona iz prve, a mi teško...

Tako da... zaključak je teško izvući, osim da je ovo jedan dio priče koji sam za sebe nije "presuda", najčešće.

----------


## ina33

Pa imaš rekorderku AMH-a na topicu 39+ (insesz - 24 - ponavljali joj u Vinogradskoj jer su mislili zamjena nalaza i stvarno je toliki, biokemijska iz klomifenskog IVF-a, vidjet ćemo kako će dalje teći), pa imaš andream - AMH oko 10-tke, ako sam dobro zapamtila, lagano zatrudnjuje (2 stimulirana = 2 trudnoće) itd.

----------


## spodoba

> Pa imaš rekorderku AMH-a na topicu 39+ (insesz - 24 - ponavljali joj u Vinogradskoj jer su mislili zamjena nalaza i stvarno je toliki, biokemijska iz klomifenskog IVF-a, vidjet ćemo kako će dalje teći), pa imaš andream - AMH oko 10-tke, ako sam dobro zapamtila, lagano zatrudnjuje (2 stimulirana = 2 trudnoće) itd.


cuda se uvijek desavaju i iznimke uvijek postoje i hvala bogu da je tako..tako barem imamu slamku nade da nista nije nemoguce. nazalost ima i puno cura koje mogu dubiti na glavi i nista se ne desava..ili tek nakon puno postupaka  (jelena je paradni primjer, nazalost)  :Sad:

----------


## aska

ina33 hvala na odgovoru..i mislila sam da bi mogao biti bolji,a i imala sam operaciju u zdjelici jos prije 2 godine pa su mi tad rekli da su mi jajnik i jajovod bili slijepljeni priraslicama,nazalost bojim se da je stanje opet tako..

----------


## Kaae

Ovaj moj americi reproduktivac stalno spominje AMH u kontekstu nove pretrage koja nije i ne moze biti (jos) pouzdana.

----------


## taca70

> Ovaj moj americi reproduktivac stalno spominje AMH u kontekstu nove pretrage koja nije i ne moze biti (jos) pouzdana.


Ipak je najbolje sto do sada imaju a koliko sam skuzila u MPO nista nije sasvim sigurno i predvidljivo. Neizvjesnost vreba na svakom koraku.

----------


## Kaae

Da je predvidljivo, moj AMH ne bi bio to sto jest.

----------


## kiara79

danas podigla nalaz i AMH mi je 15.1 pmol/l..mislim,pa on je na nekoj donjoj granici plodnosti,ali dal baš zato ne dobivam js???niš ne kužim...
ima li tko kakav komentar..

----------


## eva133

> danas podigla nalaz i AMH mi je 15.1 pmol/l..mislim,pa on je na nekoj donjoj granici plodnosti,ali dal baš zato ne dobivam js???niš ne kužim...
> ima li tko kakav komentar..


Moj AMH je 36.5, a dobila sam sa 23 menopura i 5 cetrotida samo 3 js.
Nije mi jasno.

----------


## kiara79

> Moj AMH je 36.5, a dobila sam sa 23 menopura i 5 cetrotida samo 3 js.
> Nije mi jasno.


a ja nikad jajnu stanicu...
nadam se da će se javiti netko tko se u to kuži više..

----------


## mare41

(sad ispada da se javljam jer se kao kužim, a mi smo svi tu laici...)
AMH ne daje jednoznačan odgovor, kiara -tvoj nije tako mali da ne bi, samo zbog njega, dobivala jajne stanice, cure s AMH 4-5 dobiju 2-3 jajne stanice (al naravno nije pravilo), kakva ti je bila terapija? Hoće li je sad povećati? Koliko imaš antralnih? eva, i tebi dr treba dobro pogledati protokol i probati vidjeti u čemu je bila kvaka, očito po 2 menopura nisu dosta (iako, i s 3 jajne stanice imamo trudnica, pogotovo u mlađim godinama)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kiara koliko su folikula imala u stimulaciji?

----------


## kiara79

pa da,u tome i jest stvar kaj je 15.1,što i nije toliko baš loše,s obzirom da ima  gorih,a ja ne dolazim do js..
u th.imala 1.put samo gonal 30 kom počela sa 3 dnevno-9 folikula 0 js
2.put 25 gonala+10 menopura 4 folikula lijevo 0 js...e pa sad od prvog postupka ima već godina dana,a ja nikako ne mogu riješiti taj misterij...
nitko mi ne zna od dr.odgovoriti kako,zašto i gdje su...u prirodnjaku isto,folikul dođe do 13 mm i dalj eni makac..

sad ću krenuti sa 4 gonala..

----------


## mare41

kiara, ja bi preporučila da odeš s nalazima do dr radončića (počne raditi krajem 8.) pa da proba skužit di je kratki spoj...

----------


## kiara79

bila i nažalost ništa nisam riješila..ugl vratila se razočarana..

----------


## mare41

ništa nije rekao? nikakve ideje zašto se to događa? baš ništa?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pitala sam te za broj folikula jer je i kod mene nažalost slično bilo dosada, dakle bilo bi folikula ne previše ono od 4 do 9 kom a na punkciji recimo 2 j.s. ili 1j.s.  a kod prirodnjaka niš, bila sam kod dr. Radončića pa me poslao vaditi štitnjaču i prolaktin između ostalog i to se pokazalo da nije kako treba, dobila sam terapiju i na zadnjoj punkciji samo s klomifenom 3 j.s. što je iznenađujuće dobro e sad izgleda da je kod mene i tajming punkcije vrlo zeznut i po mišljenju dr. prekasno bi mi punktirali. Ne znam jesi li ti provjerila ove hormone dakle svu štitnjaču (TSH; FT3, Ft4, T3, T4 i ima još tog)i prolaktin?

----------


## eva133

*Mare* definitivno mi 2 menopura dnevno nisu dosta. Pred kraj sam dobivala po 3.
Očito trebamo odmah jače startati.
Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani, pa mislim da ni doktor nije znao kako ću reagirati.
Nadam se da će mi u sljedećem postupku smisliti neku dobru stimulaciju.

*Kiara* ne mogu vjerovati. Svi folikuli prazni. Baš mi je žao. Znam da to ubija, iz postupka u postupak isto.
Morat će ti promjeniti stimulaciju.

----------


## kiara79

> Pitala sam te za broj folikula jer je i kod mene nažalost slično bilo dosada, dakle bilo bi folikula ne previše ono od 4 do 9 kom a na punkciji recimo 2 j.s. ili 1j.s. a kod prirodnjaka niš, bila sam kod dr. Radončića pa me poslao vaditi štitnjaču i prolaktin između ostalog i to se pokazalo da nije kako treba, dobila sam terapiju i na zadnjoj punkciji samo s klomifenom 3 j.s. što je iznenađujuće dobro e sad izgleda da je kod mene i tajming punkcije vrlo zeznut i po mišljenju dr. prekasno bi mi punktirali. Ne znam jesi li ti provjerila ove hormone dakle svu štitnjaču (TSH; FT3, Ft4, T3, T4 i ima još tog)i prolaktin?


mimi,ja štitnjaču nemam,2008.g.imala tumor dotične i odstranjena je tak da sam na Euthyroxu 150 mcg,hormoni uredni,prolaktin uredan..
pa za 1.stimulaciju nekako i ja mislim da je bio loš tajming..valjda..ne znam,tješim se da je samo to...ali me zabrinjava što se i drugi put to desilo,s time da mogu računati samo na lijevi jajnik jer desni nije dostupan..na klomifen ne reagiram..

mare draga.. rekaoje,ali to mene nije zadovoljillo...rekao je da je premala početna doza i da bi to trebalo pojačati...ja se sa tim nekako ne slažem...folikula imam uvijek,ali što mi vrijede kad su prazni..po njemu je sve ok isto ko i kod B.mi dijagnoze nemamo,hodamo ko 2 idiota okolo,a ništa nismo napravili..bar korak..došli do transfera..ne..to mi je jaaako čudno..hmmm..da i predložio je laparo..na koju nažalost ne mogu trenutno zbog posla..isključio bi sa time nekakvu početnu endometriozu..

----------


## taca70

kiara79, razlog za prazne folikule nikako ne trebas traziti u AMH. Nekada davno sam nasla jedan clanak u Human Reproduction prema kojem takvi slucajevi stvarno jesu misterija jer se smatra da nema praznih folikula nego se js ne odvoji od stijenke folikula ali zasto.... Mogu biti poviseni androgeni, s godinama je veca vjerojatnost da budu prazni ali cvrstih dokaza nema. Zato mislim da morate biti uporni jer ne znaci da ce iduci put biti tako. Dr.R je sigurno uzeo u obzir sve sto kod tebe moze biti uzrok takve situacije ali odgovor je u vecini slucajeva nemoguce dati.

----------


## spodoba

u zadnjem razgovoru mi je MPOvac preporucio L-arginin 16g. po njemu ta aminokiselina u toj kolicini moze utjecati na hormone rasta, sto pak ima pozitivan utjecaj na rad jajnika. po njemu ta kolicina L-arginina zasigurno nece povecati broj folikla u globalu, ali ce utjecati na to da punktirani folikli budu puni..

----------


## kiara79

spodoba što je to..i gdje se to kupuje??

taca  tnx..da treba biti uporan ali kad nikad nismo došli do js onda je svaki novi postupk užasan strah od prijašnjih scenarija...zato i neću ići u postupak u rujnu jer me užasno frka...odgodili smo do daljnjega jer nisam psihički sposobna..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kiara meni su izgleda 4 puta zakasnili s punkcijom doduše postupke sam radila u 3 klinike i tek mi je dr. R na zadnjoj rekao da je bio krivi tajming u pitanju za one prethodne ja pretpostavljam da je bilo to iako ne mogu 100% tvrditi. Eto to je ono što ja mislim da je kod mene bilo krivo štopericu mi treba dati ranije nego što je uobičajeno mada ne mora značiti da je to isto kod tebe ali mislila da ti možda pomogne i da ispitaš i tu opciju, na koju veličinu folikula su ti dali štopericu prvi a kada drugi put?

----------


## kiara79

hmmmm,a ja mislim da su uranili kod mene...moji ciklusi 31-34 dana,1.x punkcija 15.dc,na dan štoperice folikuli bili 18/ mm
2.x punkcija 13 dc,folikuli bili 19-21 mm

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba što je to..i gdje se to kupuje??


moze se dobiti u apoteci. ja kupujem preko internet apoteke jer je nesto jeftinije..postoji u formi kapsula ili praska. kapsule su obicno dozirane po 500mg/kapsuli, stoga ti treba prasak.
pozor: l-arginin je gorak kao otrov :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni su inače dugi ciklusi isto oko 30 dana ali u stimulaciji su izuzetno kratki radili mi na 13 d.c. punkciju i već je bilo kasno, meni je na 18 mm bilo već prekasno za štop ali to se tek skužilo nakon 4.puta.

----------


## mare41

kiara, kad se opet odlučite- traži da ti vade E2 tijekom stimulacije, i možda bi ti više odgovarao neki drugi protokol (Cito ima protokol za low respondere  koji većini odlično odgovara-femara na početku + menopuri nešto kasnije), iako po broju folikula nisi low.

----------


## Charlie

*Kiara*, ja mislim da u stimuliranim ciklusima nije previše važno koliko ti inače traju ciklusi. Inače, ako je punkcija prekasno, to bi se trebalo moći otkriti, jer je ona tekućina u folikulu drugačija kad je js prezrela ili kad je već otpuštena iz folikula, a to se vidi pod mikroskopom (meni se desilo da su mi punktirali folikul koji je već lagano kolabirao i biologica je odmah znala po tekućini koju je dobila da neće biti js - i nije je bilo). Kod prerane punkcije postoji opasnost da nedovoljno zrela js ostane priljepljena uz stijenku folikula. To je onak, laički, koliko sam pohvatala na svom MPO putu od raznih doktora i biologa.
Slažem se s mare, i ja bih slijedeći put obavezno pratila E2 da se vidi kako raste i koliko se js može očekivati. Znam kako se osjećaš, šaljem  :Love:  i ~~~~ za slijedeći uspjeh!

----------


## kiara79

E2 mi vađen u zadnjem postupku 8.dc 1100 i nešto je bio ne sjećam se točno!

----------


## taca70

Curke, niti E2 nije pokazatelj hoce li se aspirirati js. Znam za slucaj kada je kod 6 folikula E2 normalno rastao a na punkciji svi prazni. Dr nije znao reci zasto. Bila sam 3x nakon punkcije u sobi sa curama koje su imale prazne folikule i svaki put  :Confused: .

----------


## Charlie

Na žalost puno je još nepoznanica u MPO. Ali ako E2 raste to bi barem trebalo značiti da js postoje, zar ne? Uspješnost aspiriranja je onda drugi dio problema...

----------


## spodoba

> Curke, niti E2 nije pokazatelj hoce li se aspirirati js. Znam za slucaj kada je kod 6 folikula E2 normalno rastao a na punkciji svi prazni. Dr nije znao reci zasto. Bila sam 3x nakon punkcije u sobi sa curama koje su imale prazne folikule i svaki put .


sto, uz visok E2 su bas svi  bili prazni?  :Shock:

----------


## taca70

Po mojoj logici ako teoretski nema praznih folikula onda i E2 raste ali je vjerojatno problem u zavrsnom sazrijevanju. Ispitat cu to jos malo. Srecom to je za sada jedina situacija koju nisam imala u postupku pa nisam previse paznje posvecivala tome.

----------


## kiara79

> Po mojoj logici ako teoretski nema praznih folikula onda i E2 raste ali je vjerojatno problem u zavrsnom sazrijevanju. Ispitat cu to jos malo. Srecom to je za sada jedina situacija koju nisam imala u postupku pa nisam previse paznje posvecivala tome.


da,vidiš zanimljiva konstatacija..pa to bi bilo vrlo lalko moguće,samo mi nije jasno kako mi to nitko nije rekao..nijedan dr.nije ni spomenuo...a oba su ghledala nalaz E2..

----------


## taca70

kiara79, evo interesantnog članka u kojem isto stoji da se negativna aspiracija ne moze predvidjeti folikulometrijom i hormonalnim statusom. Izgleda da najvise djeluje razina HCG-a na dan aspiracije. Savjetuju protokol s antagonistima umjesto s agonistima. Evo: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2700670/

----------


## kiara79

hvala za link..morat ću još pročačkati po tome svemu...uhhhh.kad sve moramo same..
blaženo neznanje!!

----------


## spodoba

> kiara79, evo interesantnog članka u kojem isto stoji da se negativna aspiracija ne moze predvidjeti folikulometrijom i hormonalnim statusom. Izgleda da najvise djeluje razina HCG-a na dan aspiracije. Savjetuju protokol s antagonistima umjesto s agonistima. Evo: 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2700670/


zanimljiivo.
ja sam citala da se npr. u dugom protokolu negdje od 5dc nerijetko blokiraju E2 receptori te da to zna utjecati na razinu estrogena. sto bi istovremeno objasnjavalo cinjenicu da su za low respondere kratki protokoli ili prirodnjaci povoljniji jer se to obicno ne desava.

gledajuci moj slucaj, meni se cini da je bilo toliko jajnih stanica koliko se vidjelo antralnih folikla pred stimulaciju..tako nekako.

----------


## sweety

A kolika je vjerojatnost "ljudskog faktora", tj. da doktor nije dobro aspirirao, pa da je zato poneki folikul ispao "prazan"?

----------


## Kaae

> hvala za link..morat ću još pročačkati po tome svemu...uhhhh.kad sve moramo same..
> blaženo neznanje!!


 Oooo. Trebas vidjeti sto sve trebas sam s ove strane bare. Eeee, da mi netko hoce napraviti ono sto bi radili sa mnom u Hr. :/

----------


## spodoba

> A kolika je vjerojatnost "ljudskog faktora", tj. da doktor nije dobro aspirirao, pa da je zato poneki folikul ispao "prazan"?


vjerujem da ima veze i sa stimulacijom...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> zanimljiivo.
> ja sam citala da se npr. u dugom protokolu negdje od 5dc nerijetko blokiraju E2 receptori te da to zna utjecati na razinu estrogena. sto bi istovremeno objasnjavalo cinjenicu da su za low respondere kratki protokoli ili prirodnjaci povoljniji jer se to obicno ne desava.
> 
> gledajuci moj slucaj, meni se cini da je bilo toliko jajnih stanica koliko se vidjelo antralnih folikla pred stimulaciju..tako nekako.


Meni se u Mariboru desilo da sam na početku 3 d.c. imala 13 antralnih folikula a razvila se samo 4 i od tog 2 j.s. mislim da je bio krivi protokol bila sam u kratkom ali agonist (sa decapeptilom) a trebalo je ići sa Cetrotidom no to smo tek prekasno saznali

----------


## spodoba

> Meni se u Mariboru desilo da sam na početku 3 d.c. imala 13 antralnih folikula a razvila se samo 4 i od tog 2 j.s. mislim da je bio krivi protokol bila sam u kratkom ali agonist (sa decapeptilom) a trebalo je ići sa Cetrotidom no to smo tek prekasno saznali


ajme  :Shock:  bas steta
valjda su prva dva postupka pokusna da se vidi sto zeni odgovara...jao, jao..

u koji ces protokol ici sljedeci put?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam sa Gonalima vjerojatno i probat ću nagovoriti dr. na Cetrotide jer na decapeptile više ne pristajem

----------


## kiara79

vidiš,a meni je B.rekao da decapeptyl ne dolazi u obzir..samo cetrotide...2x je bio u planu da ću dobiiti i imala ih doma,čak ih 1.x i kupila,ali nikad nisam dobila...možda je i to greška..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> vidiš,a meni je B.rekao da decapeptyl ne dolazi u obzir..samo cetrotide...2x je bio u planu da ću dobiiti i imala ih doma,čak ih 1.x i kupila,ali nikad nisam dobila...možda je i to greška..


Ne znam mislim da ti je Cetrotide bolji evo i u ovom linku od Tace žena nije imala j.s. kad je bila u agonist protokolu (nešto slično kao Decapeptili) a onda u ovom drugom sa antagonistom je bio bingo

----------


## taca70

U clsnku bas pise da je vise prijavljenih slucajeva negativne aspiracije u protokolima s agonistom i da se preporucuje antagonist. Vrijedi probati jer se nesto svakako mora mijenjati.

----------


## m arta

evo odgovor dr za moj nalaz AMH, rađen u 06/. kad sam išla po smrzliće.
(ICSI bio u 03/11.)

"Vrijednosti AMH su tada bile 2,41 ng/ml  ,referentne vrijednosti su 2-6,8 ng/ml."

kaže, u normali ali na donjoj granici.

----------


## Kaae

Smrznem se od uzasa, zapravo, kad vidim vecinu ovih AMH rezultata... a pomislim na svoj. Ali nada nikad ne umire.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

M arta, za tvoje godine je to jako lijep nalaz AMH. Donja granica bi bila za 10g mladu osobu.

----------


## mare41

m arta, to bi bilo oko 17 pmol/L u Vinogradskoj, mogu samo reći ko i taca-lijepa brojka (pogledaj prvu stranicu ove teme, svi smo ispod toga, osim AB), i tvoje reakcije su u skladu s tim (drugo pitanje je kvaliteta j.s prema dobi), kakvi su vam planovi za dalje?

----------


## m arta

Sad vidim da ste pisale protokol....

06/10. klomifen = 3 JS nije bilo transfera KBO/IVF
10/10. 10 decapeptyl + 30 gonala (3 dnevno) = 7 JS nije bilo transfera KBO/IVF
03/11. 8 decapeptyl + 32 gonala (4 dnevno) = 29 JS = 11 embrija, na dan transfera 7 embrija = 3 trasnfer/ 4 smrznutih
Prag/ISCI
06/11. Prag FET 4 smrzlića 
za sada Beta uvijek 1 do 2,3  :Sad: 
Nada uvijek zadnja umire!  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

*mare*, ne znam za dalje. Dr L mi je objasnila kombinaciju donacije, al to je kaže puno skuplje, pa bi kao bilo bolje kompletnu donaciju. uglavnom da joj se javimo kad se odlučimo.
ne znam, ja još nisam za donaciju, opet znam da su godine velik problem, ne znam jednostavno.
evo opet mi kasni M danas je već 35-ti dan
baš gledam datume unazad 4 godine (imam ih u kompu) i desi se jednom godišnje 35 ili 36 čak lane i 38 dan da sam dobila, al ove godine bi to bilo sad već treća M da tako kasni.
hm.... ja nikako da si sama priznam svoje godine.......
nisam pametna, šta da radim, al nekako još mislim da bi mogla ostati trudna (naravno uz pomoć MPO)

----------


## Charlie

Što je to kombinacija donacije?

----------


## m arta

Charlie, evo kako je meni objasnila dr ......

Što se tiče kombinacije sa donacijom,sastoji se u tom je da kod vas planiramo IVF sa što manjim dozama hormona i ciklus sinhronizujemo sa donatorkom.Kasnije,imamo kombinovane embrione,tako da je po nekad ta situacija za pacientce prihvatljivija od kompletne doacije.Naravno da je ovo mnogo skupuji postupak za vas....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme zamisli to još nisam čula da se radi, kako to uspiju sinkronizirati jer ako i istog dana počnete uzimati stimulaciju ne mora vam biti punkcija isti dan može se čak i po tjedan dana razlikovati i što se onda radi?

----------


## Kaae

> m arta, to bi bilo oko 17 pmol/L u Vinogradskoj, mogu samo reći ko i taca-lijepa brojka (pogledaj prvu stranicu ove teme, svi smo ispod toga, osim AB), i tvoje reakcije su u skladu s tim (drugo pitanje je kvaliteta j.s prema dobi), kakvi su vam planovi za dalje?


Postoji li uopce nesto cime se odredjuje kvaliteta jajne stanice, ili to cisto ide prema dobi pa se kao nesto od nje otprilike ocekuje? Ili ovisi opcenito o hormonima, ili cemu vec?

Mislim, u mojem slucaju stvarno i jedino postoji nada ako je to sto mi je ostalo zapravo kvalitetno. Ako su jos i nekvalitetne, s 0.16 ng/ml tj. 1.14 pmol/l, mogu ih jedino okaciti macku o rep. :/

----------


## mare41

> Postoji li uopce nesto cime se odredjuje kvaliteta jajne stanice, ili to cisto ide prema dobi pa se kao nesto od nje otprilike ocekuje? Ili ovisi opcenito o hormonima, ili cemu vec?
>    :/


To isto pitanje sam postavila jednom MPO dr-u pred koju godinu-"mudar" odgovor je bio da je jedini dokaz kvalitete jajnih stanica-trudnoća ( :Smile: ).
Nema neke mjere za kvalitetu, al svakako AMH nije, ta mjera kao što si i sama napisala, a imamo trudnica u najboljim godinama, dakle, pravila nema, osim truditi se....(nisam napisala ništa novo :Smile: ).

----------


## renna

curke, imam pitanje, trebam vaditi AMH ali neznam gdje u ZG se vadi na uputnicu , ako se negdje vadi, a ako ne koliko košta i koliko se dugo čeka nalaz, ako neko znam, molim Vas da mi javi, svima puuuunoo sreće....

----------


## kiara79

vadi se na Vuk Vrhovcu na uputnicu,nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna

----------


## kiara79

e,da..treba se naručiti na broj 01 2353 883

----------


## sweety

> 01 2353 883


Danas ih zovem, da vidim jesu li mi nalazi gotovi, tamo s početka osmog mj.
Kaže žena, neka zovem za 2 tjedna  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
A ja bi trebala za 2tj u postupak.... Neće to stić bit gotovo, a treba mi...

Oni čekaju da nakupe dovoljno uzoraka za napunit mašinicu...
Ali ako ih se dovoljno gnjavi, možda zavrte i ranije  :Razz: 

*Ajmo sve koje čekate nalaze AMH na VV, zoviteeeeeeee, i molite ih da ubrzajuuuuuu,* :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

sweety to mi je malo čudno...meni su nalazi bili gotovi i prije tih 2 tjedna kak oni kažu..samo sam ja bila malo lijena tj.na G.O. pa mi se nije išlo u ZG...
A koliko sam čula da često muljaju kad zoveš telefonom..ne znam..

----------


## sweety

Evo stigao nalaz sa VV..

Dakle, 35god.

FSH od prošle godine 10

*AMH* pmol/L *1.0*   ref. 0-75.0


Veselo..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

*Sweety*, nisko je, možda se i priključi topicu od Kaae. Tko te i zašto slao na AMH?

Koliko je to malo viši FSH - ta 10-tka?

Jel' ta referentna tablica s VV-a podijeljena u neke subkategorije, ili imaš samo tako da oni mogu izmjerit od 0-75?

----------


## sweety

> *Sweety*, nisko je, možda se i priključi topicu od Kaae. Tko te i zašto slao na AMH?
> 
> Koliko je to malo viši FSH - ta 10-tka?
> 
> Jel' ta referentna tablica s VV-a podijeljena u neke subkategorije, ili imaš samo tako da oni mogu izmjerit od 0-75?


Samo sam prepisala sa nalaza... Referentne su te, rezultat je taj, jedinica mjerenja pmol/L. Znači isto kao Vinogradska. Valjda.
Da FSH je samo tih 10, nalaz star godinu dana... LH je bio 3, velika razlika...

Idem u pondjeljak na folikulometriju, budem pitala što misle o tome....

----------


## venddy

sweety možda ne bi bilo loše da ponoviš sve hormone FSH, LH, E2...., godinu dana je dug period i vrijednosti hormona se mogu potpuno promijeniti

----------


## sweety

Da, planiram ih slijedeći ciklus vadit sve. I AMH ponovo, jer sumnjam na kvalitetu nalaza, s obzirom da mi je uzorak krvi čekao mjesec dana prije testiranja.

----------


## mare41

sweety, to što je krv (serum) bila zamrznuta mjesec dana nema veze sa vjerodostojnošćui pretrage, al ja, npr. više vjerujem nalazima iz Vinogradske, samo prijedlog ako ćeš ponavljati.

----------


## ina33

> sweety možda ne bi bilo loše da ponoviš sve hormone FSH, LH, E2...., godinu dana je dug period i vrijednosti hormona se mogu potpuno promijeniti


Je... ali zato i postoji taj AMH koji je konstanta, baš zato jer FSH,LH i E2, prije nego što FSH ode trajno u visine, plešu, tj. može maltene jedan ciklus bit 10, drugi 7 (još ako je vađen 2 dc) - govorim iz svog iskustva. To ne znači da se stanje "popravilo", za reproduktivni potencijal gleda se vršna vrijednost, znači najviši izmjeren FSH.

Ako bi ponavljala, ja bi ponavljala AMH isto ovako kako mare kaže.

----------


## Charlie

*sweety*, ja bih ti isto savjetovala (ako imaš volje, i mogućnosti) ponoviti pretragu u Vinogradskoj 3. dan ciklusa uz sve ostale hormone s liste pa da vidiš još jednom po referentnim skupinama i u labu koji ima dužu povijest testiranja AMH. 
Skoro pa nam treba novi topic za nas niske AMH-ovke... :Rolling Eyes: ...da ne uzurpiramo Kaaein.

----------


## mare41

Meni palo napamet iskomentirati-zar zaista mislite da je moguće da iz labosa izlaze nalazi koji nisu ispravni zbog namjerne greške, konkretno - neispravno pohranjivanje materijala? To nije etički  ni profesionalno, i to se ne radi, a u to ne uključujem slučajne greške koje su uvijek moguće.
I slažem se da bi bila zgodna općenita tema o niskom AMh-u.

----------


## kiara79

> Meni palo napamet iskomentirati-zar zaista mislite da je moguće da iz labosa izlaze nalazi koji nisu ispravni zbog namjerne greške, konkretno - neispravno pohranjivanje materijala? To nije etički ni profesionalno, i to se ne radi, a u to ne uključujem slučajne greške koje su uvijek moguće.
> I slažem se da bi bila zgodna općenita tema o niskom AMh-u.


veliki X na ovo!!

----------


## Kaae

Joj, ne smeta meni daljnja rasprava o niskom AMH-u na onom topicu. Jedino sto vjerojatno moja prica nece bas biti primjenjiva... a i obratno. Prvenstveno zbog lokacije, one zemljopisne.

----------


## spodoba

sweety, meni je to nekako niska vrijednost obzirom na broj antralaca.istina da ti je kvocijent FSH/LH visok, ali ponovi sve nalaze...
valja vidjet kako ces reagirati na stimulaciju, da li normalno ili kao low responder..

evo opcenite AMH teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51598-Anti-Mullerov-hormon

----------


## zašto meni

naalost sad sam se uključila u ovu grupu.ne mogu vjerovati da mi se to događa. nizak amh,visok fsh,a partnera ni za lijek...a vrijeme ide
zato sam se i nazvala-zašto meni? bila sam kod 6 doktora po zagrebu.katastrofa!!! 6 različitih mišljenja. ići ću u maribor.jel netko bio i zna li netko koliko košta zamrzavanje jajnih stanica tamo? 

neutješna  :Sad: ((

----------


## Inesz

*zašto meni*,
žao mi je da si se našla u takvoj situaciji, ali možda nije sve tako crno... osobito ako svi doktori ne daju jednoznačnu prognozu s obzirom na nalaze. kakvi su ti hormoni?  koliko godina? jer mlađe godine i uz nizak amh i visok fsh daju ipak šanse za potomstvom (hm, da a i partner naiđe kad se namanje nadaš  :Smile:  ) napiši nam nešto više.

a za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica to ti ne znam... znam cjenik IVF-a, ICSI-ja, zamrzavanja zametaka... ali zamrzavanje j.s. u MB nama u  ovim vodama potpomognute oplodnje naprosto nije opcija.

javi nam više nešto, pa ćemo ti moći i više napisati

----------


## Erika2

Evo da se i ja priključim sa svojim vrijednostima AMH 11.4 pmol/L LH 8.52 FSH 5.33 imam 36 god. zadnji stimulacijski postupak smo bili u MB bila sam u dugom protokolu sa Decapeptilom i Gonal f ukupno sam ih primila 33 i dobili smo 8.stanica od toga se ih 6.oplodilo i za prijenos su bili 2.zametka 3.dana jer su nam rekli da nisu sigurni dali ce se dalje razvijati 
Moj prijasnji MPO doktor mi je napomenuo da napravim AMH i napravila sam ga sada u ovoj godini sada se spremamo u novi postupak jer od 2010.god. kada smo bili u MB nismo bili nigdje;i sada nam je predlozen kratki protokol sa gonalima F i to od 2d.c. 4 pa posle po 3 ampule gonala f i od 6d.c. cetrotide pa cemo vidit sto ce biti ,ovaj put mislimo ici za Prag jer sto sa tim niskim AMH jer je to zank da mislimo na donaciju jer neznam sto bi to drugo doktorima mogao znaciti taj nalaz ,mi smo se i zbog toga odlucili za postupak u Pragu ,eto mozda nekome pomogne

----------


## Inesz

draga erika, ma nisi za donaciju još
11,4 pmol/L  nije za donaciju
 :Smile: 
u praga se ide ne samo po donaciju već i po kvalitnenan i stručan rad dr i individualno prilagođen postupak sa vlastitim stanicama

sretno!

----------


## Erika2

hvala ti Inzes na utjesnim rijecima

----------


## mare41

Erika, ako ste budući Pražani, dođi u društvo na Potpomognuta u Češkoj, al svakako tvoj amh nije mali (snižen da, al ne i nizak), kao što je već rekla Inesz

----------


## Erika2

jesam Vec tamo,pratim i to o Pragu jer me interesira a na koncu zahvaljujuci ovim Vasim utiscima i sugestijama nam puno pomazu na odluci itd.
Pa eto brine me taj AMH jer svi drugi nalazi su uredu

----------


## Inesz

Erika,
da sam u potrebi ja bih odmah u Prag.

ako imate sredstava, ako se možete organizirati od srca bih preporučila neku od praških klinika. dobijete najbolje moguće liječenje, što znači i najveću šansu za roditeljstvo. sretno.
i kako mare kaže-tema: Potpomognuta u Češkoj
tamo će ti cure i dečki dati sve odgovore na tvoja pitanja

----------


## Erika2

> Erika,
> da sam u potrebi ja bih odmah u Prag.
> 
> ako imate sredstava, ako se možete organizirati od srca bih preporučila neku od praških klinika. dobijete najbolje moguće liječenje, što znači i najveću šansu za roditeljstvo. sretno.
> i kako mare kaže-tema: Potpomognuta u Češkoj
> 
> 
> tamo će ti cure i dečki dati sve odgovore na tvoja pitanja


Hvala Insez na potpori i planiramo otici u 8.mj. jer smo tada na godisnjem pa mislimo spojiti ugodno sa korisnim 
a treba nam i dobra klinika i da napokon ostvarimo roditeljstvo jer smo u tome vec od 2009 god. bili smo na 3.stimulacije vec odustali od svega toga i sada se ponovo pokrenuli i nadamo se da ce upaliti  :Yes: 
Bili smo i u Mariboru 2010.god. ali mi nismo iamli neko lijepo iskustvo cak me ta klinika nije povukal da idem ponovo tamo

----------


## nina70

Molim vasu pomoc. U Rijeci ne vade AMH pa su me uputili na Rebro. Tamo mi se nitko ne javlja a samo zelim znati dali im mogu poslati krv i kolimo se dugo cekaju nalazi

----------


## TrudyC

> Molim vasu pomoc. U Rijeci ne vade AMH pa su me uputili na Rebro. Tamo mi se nitko ne javlja a samo zelim znati dali im mogu poslati krv i kolimo se dugo cekaju nalazi


Nisam sigurna da na Rebru to rade. Ne znam koliko ti je zgodno putovati, ali predlažem da nazoveš Vuk Vrhovec na 2353 883 i naručiš se. Termin dobiješ za cca 7 dana, nalazi se čekaju 2 tjedna. I to sve na uputnicu.
I Vinogradska radi na uputnicu, ali snosiš dio troškova (mislim 300 kuna).
VV je trenutno najbolja opcija, naravno ako možeš doći u Zagreb

----------


## frka

nina70, AMH se radi u Vinogradskoj, ali bez uputnice - plaća se oko 300kn kako je i TrudyC rekla.
na uputnicu se radi na VV-u, ali baš je neki dan jedna naša forumašica dobila nalaz iz Vinogradske koji je bio znatno povoljniji od onog s VV-a - ja bih se svakako više pouzdala u nalaz iz Vinogradske i tamo išla na pretragu (sad glasno razmišljam: s obzirom na novi zakon, što je bolji nalaz, tim su veće šanse da ti dr neće praviti probleme i da će te uzeti u postupak). i mislim da se s Vg da dogovoriti da pošalješ uzorak krvi...

----------


## mare41

milivoj je pisao više puta da se može poslati serum hp expressom i uplatnica-oko 270 kn (ne znam da li VV tako prima, treba nazvati)

----------


## nina70

Hvala puno!!!

----------


## vedre

Evo stigao je i moj novi nalaz amh
6.80 pmol/l KBC Split 
zadnji put sam ga radila prije skoro 2 god u analize Split i bio je 1.4 pmol/l

----------


## mare41

vedre, imaju li isti referentni raspon, bez obzira što su iste vrijednosti? (Analiza šalje u Vinogradsku)?

----------


## vedre

Imaju Mare moja imaju :Smile: .Kako sad ovo?

----------


## Inesz

vedre
očito je jedan od nalaza greška laba

----------


## vedre

MOžda bi bilo dobro ponoviti ga ........ili da idemo na _En ten tini_ sava raka tini sava raka tika taka bija baja buf

----------


## mare41

uh, gle, da li Analiza šalje u Vinogradsku? Čini mi se da sam čitala da da, ja njima vjerujem (a i antralnima i dobivenim j.s. u postupcima)

----------


## vedre

Neznam da li šalju u Vinogradsku.Pojma nemam.

----------


## Inesz

nazovi Analizu i pitaj.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

zvala sam.kažu da ne šalju u Vinogradsku.sami ga rade u velikom laboratoriju u Dugopolju.

----------


## beba35

pozdrav svima, neznam da li to dobro radim,ali evo konačno sam se registrirala i želim s vama podijeliti svoje probleme s neplodnošću. Imam 35g i moj AMH je 3,0pmol/L, LH 4,21IU/L a FSH 9,54 IU/L.Nakon dvije bolnice (Sv.Duh i VV)sada sam kod dr. Kasum u Petrovoj i on mi je propisao 3mjeseca kontracepcije i ponoviti AMH ako je isti onda ništa od postupaka. Kako je uopće moguće da bude drugačiji?Tj.kako je uopće moguće da se poveća?6.god.sam u MPO vodama.

----------


## Konfuzija

> pozdrav svima, neznam da li to dobro radim,ali evo konačno sam se registrirala i želim s vama podijeliti svoje probleme s neplodnošću. Imam 35g i moj AMH je 3,0pmol/L, LH 4,21IU/L a FSH 9,54 IU/L.Nakon dvije bolnice (Sv.Duh i VV)sada sam kod dr. Kasum u Petrovoj i on mi je propisao 3mjeseca kontracepcije i ponoviti AMH ako je isti onda ništa od postupaka. Kako je uopće moguće da bude drugačiji?Tj.kako je uopće moguće da se poveća?6.god.sam u MPO vodama.


Zašto ništa od postupka?! Kako ti je doktor to argumentirao? U Petrovoj su i s nižim AMH išle u postupak.

----------


## Inesz

Beba35,
žao mi je da si imala takvo iskustvo sa dr u Petrovoj. AMH je nizak i svi znamo da ne raste sa vremenom, nije mi jasno zašto ti doktror priječi postupak.
Ne daj se odbiti i idi u postupak ako želiš.

----------


## mare41

vedre, ne znam šta bi ti rekla, Vinogradska najduže radi tu pretragu, a drugi laboratoriji tek kraće vrijeme (pogotovo splitski), neko tu negdje zuji...ako ti je jako bitno-pošalji serum u Vinogradsku (iako, vjerujem da si se dosad već naplaćala, a treba provjerit da li se može poslati na VV gdje ide na crvenu uputnicu)
beba35, promijeni doktora ili bolnicu!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

> Evo stigao je i moj novi nalaz amh
> 6.80 pmol/l KBC Split 
> zadnji put sam ga radila prije skoro 2 god u analize Split i bio je 1.4 pmol/l


meni je bas neki dan dr rekao da amh ne moze ic na bolje samo gore  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snupi

Moj nalaz AMh je 8,8. Imam 32 godine . Vađen je 6 dana ciklusa. Osim što mi je povišen prolaktin ostali  hormoni su za sad ok. nadam se da imam šanse  da zatrudnim s obzirom na moje godine?

----------


## Moe

> Moj nalaz AMh je 8,8. Imam 32 godine . Vađen je 6 dana ciklusa. Osim što mi je povišen prolaktin ostali  hormoni su za sad ok. nadam se da imam šanse  da zatrudnim s obzirom na moje godine?


Ostala sam trudna s 32 godine i AMHom 10,5 pmol/L. Kod mene je povišen testosteron..
Mislim da imaš šanse, i nemoj odustati!  :Love:

----------


## snupi

Hvala MOe, kod mene je bio povišen testosteron, sad je ok. Ne namjeravam odustati, samo se nadam da mi je onda dobro pogođena terapija, kako se ti osječaš?

----------


## snupi

Kod Romane si bila na ivf u Beti plus ili kod nekog drugog lječnika?

----------


## Moe

> kako se ti osječaš?


Super sam, hvala na pitanju, želim i tebi što prije taj blaženi osjećaj!




> Kod Romane si bila na ivf u Beti plus ili kod nekog drugog lječnika?


Da, kod nje sam.

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Evo stigao je i moj novi nalaz amh
> 6.80 pmol/l KBC Split 
> zadnji put sam ga radila prije skoro 2 god u analize Split i bio je 1.4 pmol/l


A Vedre ne znam što bih ti rekla. Ja sam mislila da AMH može samo ići na lošije. I meni se slično dogodilo, dva nalaza u razmaku od godine dana, oba rađena u KBC Split: prvi - 4,21 pmol/L, drugi - 7,33 pmol/L.   :neznam:

----------


## Kyra Ars

> pozdrav svima, neznam da li to dobro radim,ali evo konačno sam se registrirala i želim s vama podijeliti svoje probleme s neplodnošću. Imam 35g i moj AMH je 3,0pmol/L, LH 4,21IU/L a FSH 9,54 IU/L.Nakon dvije bolnice (Sv.Duh i VV)sada sam kod dr. Kasum u Petrovoj i on mi je propisao 3mjeseca kontracepcije i ponoviti AMH ako je isti onda ništa od postupaka. Kako je uopće moguće da bude drugačiji?Tj.kako je uopće moguće da se poveća?6.god.sam u MPO vodama.


Beba35, ma kako ništa od postupaka?! Kako ti je netko već rekao, koliko je cura ostalo trudno i s manjim AMH! Nije AMH jedini mjerodavan, antralni folikuli ti mogu pokazivati sasvim drukčiju sliku. Ne daj se obeshrabriti, ima i drugih doktora i drugih bolnica. Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Da li je stvarno bitno da se AMH radi 3-5 dc (po meni ne bi trebao biti promjenjiv bez obzira na dan ciklusa, ili griješim?).Pitala sam sestre ali svaka ima svoju teoriju, ova sa SvD mi je rekla da napravim kako je dr napisao; istina napisao je popis hormona od 3-5 dc i AMH je stavio na kraj (zadnji put mi je stavio i progesteron na listu od 3-5dc pa su mi rekli da se to vadi 17-21 dc). Budem li čekala slijedeću M nisam sigurna da cu dobiti nalaz do kontrole  :Sad: 

Da li se aCL moze u ZG raditi privatno?

----------


## Inesz

nina,
amh možeš vaditi u bilo kojem dijelu ciklusa.

----------


## sanda1977

moj AMH je bio 2.9 pmol/l, sada je 5 pmol/l oba rađena na VV....razmak manje od godine.....

----------


## nina70

Hvala Inesz.

----------


## nina70

Stigao i moj nalaz iz Vinogradske: 12,7 pmol/L. Iz gornjih postova ispada da nije tako loše bez obzira na ref.vr.? Ali opet, morala sam to raditi radi godina, neće mi valjda to biti prepreka?

_ref.vrijednosti_
0,0 - 2,1    niske konc.
2,2 - 15,6  smanjena plodnost
15,7-28,5  zadovoljavajuća plod.
28,6-48,4  optimalna plod.
> 48,5       povećane konc.

----------


## Inesz

odlično za godine  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Ej Inesz, tako sam si i ja prevela, ali neće valjda dr misliti drugačije?

----------


## Inesz

neće mislit drukčije. to je odličan nalaz i za mnogo mlađe žene  :Smile: 

sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ma... to je super amh!

----------


## nina70

E super, sad ću u miru provesti 7d do novog pregleda; rekao je da će mi na osnovu toga odrediti protokol. Drži fige, pusa malom I.

----------


## Mali Mimi

nina odlično znači ubrzo krećete u akciju

----------


## nina70

Mali Mimi, krećemo najvjerovatnije u veljači (probat ću ga nagovorit za siječanj jer mi je tako rekao prvi put)

----------


## lasta

Nina70  :fige: 

malo je OT ali morala sam

----------


## Ginger

> odlično za godine


a 12,2 pmol/L za `79. godište  :Undecided: 

mislim, ja se u AMH uopće ne kužim, prvi put sam ga vadila...
znači li to da ću ranije u menopazu ili kaj?
baš sam tuto-muto  :Rolling Eyes: 
inače, moje ovulacije su uredne, potvrđeno i uzv-om
jedino me zadnjih godinu dana muči spotting od O pa do M
i zato sam zadnjih mjeseci na duphastonu

----------


## pirica

> a 12,2 pmol/L za `79. godište 
> 
> mislim, ja se u AMH uopće ne kužim, prvi put sam ga vadila...
> znači li to da ću ranije u menopazu ili kaj?
> baš sam tuto-muto 
> inače, moje ovulacije su uredne, potvrđeno i uzv-om
> jedino me zadnjih godinu dana muči spotting od O pa do M
> i zato sam zadnjih mjeseci na duphastonu


a moj 5,3 pmol/L pa ti vidi
enivej jel tko probao kratki protokol sa suprefactom i kombinacijim menopur+gonal?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> a 12,2 pmol/L za `79. godište 
> 
> mislim, ja se u AMH uopće ne kužim, prvi put sam ga vadila...
> znači li to da ću ranije u menopazu ili kaj?
> baš sam tuto-muto 
> inače, moje ovulacije su uredne, potvrđeno i uzv-om
> jedino me zadnjih godinu dana muči spotting od O pa do M
> i zato sam zadnjih mjeseci na duphastonu


Po tom nalazu spadaš u kategoriju smanjene plodnosti, a tko zna kad ćeš točno u menopauzu, nalaz nije alarmantan, moj je prije 3 god. bio 19.3 a 78 god. a sad tko zna koliko je...  a možda su te poslali radi tog spotinga ili ideš u postupke pa čisto da znaju i kakvu stimulaciju odabrati

----------


## mimi81

Uf cure, a ja se mogu sa svojim amh pokriti po glavi koliko je mali.

----------


## pirica

> Uf cure, a ja se mogu sa svojim amh pokriti po glavi koliko je mali.


a di si vadila amh i jesi li ga ponavljala?

----------


## Konfuzija

Kad se već razbacujemo aemhaovima.. Moj je 3.8 u 38 godini. Prošle godine bio 10.7. FSH uvijek oko 7. Odgovor na stimulaciju nepromijenjen. Nije ni AMH odgovor na sve.

----------


## Inesz

Konfuzija, što je toliko pao amh u godinu dana. moj je prije godinu i pol  u 41. godini bio 24, fsh je bio 6, baš se mislim što će me dočekati za pola godine kad ponovim nalaze...

----------


## Konfuzija

A je, al' kažem, jednako sam jaja izlegla i ove i prošle godine..

----------


## pčelica2009

znam jednu ženu koja je ljetos dobila trojke prirodnim putem a ima 40 godina.I to nisu jednojajčani.Ja sam išla sada na fet i pitao me dr. na uzv da li je to klomifenski postupak.Nalegla isto puno jaja a 38 godina imam.

----------


## mimi81

Pirice vadila sam ga dva puta u vinogradskoj. Prvi 2010. i bio je 2,42pmol/l a sadašnji nalaz u 2012. i u potpisu stoji koliki je. Šmrc

----------


## ivka13

> Po tom nalazu spadaš u kategoriju smanjene plodnosti, a tko zna kad ćeš točno u menopauzu, nalaz nije alarmantan, moj je prije 3 god. bio 19.3 a 78 god. a sad tko zna koliko je...  a možda su te poslali radi tog spotinga ili ideš u postupke pa čisto da znaju i kakvu stimulaciju odabrati


Pls, neka mi netko objasni vezu spottinga i amh. 
Tek sam nedavno otkrila niski amh, 7,8 pmol/l, a već smo 2 god u mpo vodama zbog mm OAT i s nezadovoljavajućom reakcijom na stimulaciju.

----------


## M@tt

Moja draga je '83. godište, a AMH joj je 3,3 pmol/L!!!! Evo sad u 1. mjesecu čemo ići ponovno vadit prvi puta od tog šokantnog nalaza. Bile su neke terapije bioenergijom između pa čemo vidjet da li če se što to popraviti. U biti AMH je samo pokazatelj reakcije na stimulaciju jel tako?

----------


## TrudyC

> Kad se već razbacujemo aemhaovima.. Moj je 3.8 u 38 godini. Prošle godine bio 10.7. FSH uvijek oko 7. Odgovor na stimulaciju nepromijenjen. Nije ni AMH odgovor na sve.


Slažem se Konfuzija, ja imam 38 i pol. AMH 3.5, a prije dva mjeseca u slaboj sitmulaciji dobila 5 stanica  :Shock: 
U punoj od 7 do 10....možda se to kroz koji mjesec smanji, ne znam, ali odlučila sam se ne zabrinjavati previše

----------


## pirica

čini mi se da je sve više mladih žena sa niskim amh
ja eto imam iza sebe 8 postupaka i jos se ne zna na šta najbolje regiram
jednom se klomifen+menopur pokazao kao super kombinacija, a onda u ponovljenom pokušaju istog katastrofa
kao 5,3 nije strašno loše s obzirom na recimo tvoj *mimi81* ali je reakcija na stimulacije katastrofa, a i kvaliteta js je upitna

----------


## Inesz

matt
amh pokazuje na zalihu jajnih stanica, tj. koliko ima jajnih stanica u jajniku. radi male količine jajnih stanica (nizak amh je pokazatelj toga), kod tvoje drage se stimulacijom ne može dobiti neki veći broj jajnih stanica.

broj jajnih stanica ničim se ne može popraviti. tako je kako je. najvjerojatnije određeno nasljeđem. curice se rode sa svim svojim jajnim stanicama, ne stvaraju se nove jajne stanice tijekom života, broj jajnih stanica samo se smanjuje, ne raste. kod muškaraca je bitno drukčije-kod muškaraca staraju se novi spermiji sve do duboke starosti.

evo samo za primjer-ja imam 42 godine i sve jajne stanice koje su ostale u mojim jajnicima stare su onoliko koliko i ja, sve su se te jajne stanice nalazile u mom jajniku kad sam se rodila.
moj sin sada ima 9 mjeseci i nastao je iz moje jajne stanice koja je pri začeću bila stara 41 i pol godinu.

zašto ovo obajšnajvam kosriteći vlastiti primjer (a ne volim isticati svoj primer zbilja)? ovo pišem, da vas zamolim da ne trošite dragocjeno vrijeme i novac na bioenergetičare, ne trošite svoju nadu na bioenergetičare. jer ništa, ama baš ništa ne može povećati zalihu jajnih stanica kod žena.

ono što je važno kod vas je da djelujete brzo. dobro je da ste se odmorili i da uskoro idete u novi postupak. dr već pozna vašu situaciju i možda će pronaći stimulaciju koja će maksimalno odgovarati vašoj situaciji.

međutim, nije sve tako crno  :Smile: , tvoja draga je mlada, mladost je njezin plus, njena prednost na putu prema bebi. 



sretno!

----------


## Ginger

Inesz  :Heart:  ja tak volim kad ti objašnjavaš

----------


## mimi81

Pirice ja se nastojim ne opterećivati previše s tim nalazima ali ne mogu si pomoći jer kao što inesz kaže, treba brzo djelovati, to mi je i dr. rekao. I to mi je samo nabilo presing... stvorilo mi je opterećenje.
Sada nastojim maknuti taj presing i funkcionirati prema svom organizmu, kako ide ide. Što bude, bude.

----------


## mare41

ova tema ima samo 9 stranica, jako puno smo pisali o amh u protekle dvije godine

----------


## pirica

> Pirice ja se nastojim ne opterećivati previše s tim nalazima ali ne mogu si pomoći jer kao što inesz kaže, treba brzo djelovati, to mi je i dr. rekao. I to mi je samo nabilo presing... stvorilo mi je opterećenje.
> Sada nastojim maknuti taj presing i funkcionirati prema svom organizmu, kako ide ide. Što bude, bude.


treba brzo djelovat a od stim do stim čekamo po 6 mj

----------


## Moe

M@tt nemojte se bedirati. Inesz je dobro napisala - mladi ste i sigurno ćete doći do željenog cilja. Možda već u sljedećem postupku. 
Imajte na umu da i* 1 dobar embrij može biti dovoljan*. 
Ili možete to gledati s pozitivne strane - draga ne može doživjeti hiperstimulaciju i završiti radi toga u bolnici.
Sretno!

----------


## Konfuzija

Kvantiteta se ne može poboljšati, ali kvaliteta navodno može, o tomu se pisalo na pdf-u _Nizak-AMH-visok-FSH-smanjena-ovarijska-rezerva-iskustva-protokoli-rezultati_, premda su to teško provjerive stvari, ali.. U nuždi vrag i muhe ždere.

----------


## mimi81

> treba brzo djelovat a od stim do stim čekamo po 6 mj


Primjetila sam da neki dr. izlaze u susret sa prirodnim ivf-ovima, pa se prije ovog zadnjeg zakona moglo ići svaki ciklus u postupak. Tako da se može kombinirati prirodnjake između stimuliranih.

----------


## pirica

> Primjetila sam da neki dr. izlaze u susret sa prirodnim ivf-ovima, pa se prije ovog zadnjeg zakona moglo ići svaki ciklus u postupak. Tako da se može kombinirati prirodnjake između stimuliranih.


a ja u prirodnjacima bez js

----------


## Konfuzija

*Pirice*, nisam pratila, jesu li kod tebe bili različiti protokoli ili stalno deru po istome? Jer nije to baš toliko nizak amh.

----------


## pirica

> *Pirice*, nisam pratila, jesu li kod tebe bili različiti protokoli ili stalno deru po istome? Jer nije to baš toliko nizak amh.


različiti  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

Bemu miša.  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

čisti prirodnjak - bez js
dugi suprefact+menopur - 2js
femara - bez js
kratki menopur cetrotide - 4 js loše kvalitete (3 oplodjene)
klomifen + menopur - 5js (došli do blastica)
kratki menopur + cetrotide - 3js - nisu se oplodile
ponavljamo klomifen + menopur - 2 js (1 se oplodila)
kratki gonal + cetrotide - 3 js (2 oplodjene)

u postupcima sa cetrotidom mi se cini da fol buknu jer su mi punkcije uvijek rano 9-11dc, zato bi probala kratki sa suprefactom i mozda komb menopur+gonal

----------


## Konfuzija

Baš sam za kombinaciju gonal+menopur čitala da je upalila kod nekih low-respondera, tu je negdje bio link...

----------


## pirica

i koliko je dobro za low respondere ić sa kontracepcijom mj prije stim?

----------


## Konfuzija

Vidiš, nisam sigurna, nekim curama je uspavalo jajnike. Teško je to reći, ne znaš dok ne probaš.

----------


## pirica

> Vidiš, nisam sigurna, nekim curama je uspavalo jajnike. Teško je to reći, ne znaš dok ne probaš.


ma i to jesam probala  :Smile:  bez nekog pomaka

----------


## Konfuzija

Ili kad ih već imaš tako malo, da probaš poboljšati kvalitetu... DHEA, Q10, omega 3...

----------


## pirica

> Ili kad ih već imaš tako malo, da probaš poboljšati kvalitetu... DHEA, Q10, omega 3...


a jedino to

----------


## Konfuzija

Pokazat ćemo mi njima.  :alexis:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*pirice* mozda inofolic?

----------


## pirica

> *pirice* mozda inofolic?


a sta je to

----------


## bubekica

inofolic je mjesavina inozitola i folne kiseline. kakti pospjesuje kvalitetu oocita. ja sam pila od 3mj do postupka, rezultat - 10 oocita, 8 oplodjeno (kod nas je sgram blago receno ocajan) i svih 8 doguralo do blastocista.

----------


## pirica

a folnu trosim

----------


## Ginger

što je inozitol?

a folnu sam i ja uvijek pila prije postupka i, naravno, prvih 12 tjedana trudnoće

pirice baš koma što ne možeš pogoditi dobitnu kombinaciju
pa probaj sad tu kombinaciju gonali+menopur

ja sam uvijek imala suprefact + gonali i za mene je bilo ok... tako da vjerojatno nastavljamo u revijalnom tonu...

----------


## bubekica

http://www.inofolic.it/
evo, da nekaj krivo ne napisem.

----------


## ARIANM

Bubekica ovo je sve na talijanskom ništ ne kužim,di si to kupila i kolika je cijena? I što je to DHEA? Kod mene AMH 5,6 u stimulaciji samo sa klomifenom jednom 3 js sve tri oplođene,drugi put 2js samo jedna oplođena, a decapeptyl+menopur 4 js 3 oplođene.

----------


## bubekica

http://www.inofolic.it/drupal/?q=node/41
kupila sam u italiji, nema kod nas, cijena je 13,5 eura 20 vrecica (pije se 1 ili 2 dnevno, ja sam 1 dnevno). otkirla sam to na forumu na prije zaceca, kao pomoc kod pcos-a...

----------


## ARIANM

http://www.proteka.hr/shop/dhea-(deh...dosteron)/p801   jel to ta DHEA? 

A bubekica ništa onda od toga jer kako ću do Italije  :Cekam:

----------


## bubekica

*arianm* isprazni inbox!

----------


## snupi

pirice a koliki je AMH?

----------


## pirica

> pirice a koliki je AMH?


5,3pmol/L

----------


## ARIANM

> *arianm* isprazni inbox!


jesam  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

nije baš ni moj puno veći.

----------


## maca papucarica

Suplemente Inositola imaju i Twinlab, Solgar, Now foods i ini proizvodaci suplemenata. Nije potrebno tragati za tim talijanskim Inofolicom, taj je kao posebno formuliran kao pomoc kod pcos, ali figa, niti ima pozitivnih svjedocanstava, niti su druge farmaceutske tvrtke otkupile licencu pa da se prodaje na svjetskoj razini.

----------


## ARIANM

Sad kad sam bila u kući čaja nudio mi čovjek tamo(poznamo se inaće i zna moju situaciju) da je nabavio gospinu travu,vrkutu,marulju ma svašta...jel ima itko iskustva s time???

----------


## bubekica

Maco, koliko se sjecam postoji razlika izmedju myoinositola koji ke u inofolicu i d-chiroinositola kojeg mozes kupit od twinlaba, solgara i sl. Nikog ne nagovaram, nije ni meni nesto osobito pomogao...

----------


## mimi81

> i koliko je dobro za low respondere ić sa kontracepcijom mj prije stim?


Ja sam u jednom od postupaka krenula s kontracepcijom dva ciklusa prije postupka i nije mi pomoglo.

----------


## Moe

> Baš sam za kombinaciju gonal+menopur čitala da je upalila kod nekih low-respondera, tu je negdje bio link...


Moj AMH je 10,5 p/mol (nalaz od 2/2011).
Prvi postupak Gonali, pred kraj uvedeni Menopuri jer sam slabo reagirala na Gonale. Bez obzira na to dobili  smo 2 js, samo jedan osmostanični embrij. Možda smo prekasno uveli Menopur.
Treći postupak Decapeptyl i Menopuri, 7 js, 6 oplođenih, 3 dočekalo stadij blastociste. 




> Ili kad ih već imaš tako malo, da probaš poboljšati kvalitetu... DHEA, Q10, omega 3...


Preko ljeta (prije zadnjeg postupka) sam trošila matičnu mliječ, i DHEA po preporuci liječnice. 
Prije postupka sam cijelo proljeće i ljeto imala jake bolove u donjem dijelu kralježnice (suženje između kralježaka S5-L1, ukočenost leđnih mišića...), što je navodno loše utjecalo na prokrvljenost maternice. To sam "popravila" do postupka, nadam se da je i to djelomično _krivo_ što se embrij primio.
Doktorica i biologica su bile iznimno zadovoljne kvalitetom j.s. (nisu ni znale za leđa i matičnu mliječ kada su hvalile j.s. ...). Navodno puno bolje nego u prva 2 postupka.

Eto, ako kome što znači moje iskustvo - neka se "posluži". A ako imate pitanja - pošaljite DM.

----------


## venddy

> Ili kad ih već imaš tako malo, da probaš poboljšati kvalitetu... DHEA, Q10, omega 3...


sve ovo sam konzumirala počevši 3 mjeseca prije ovog posljednjeg postupka (je li ili nije pripomoglo, tko će znati, kad postupak upali svi mislimo da je baš to nešto presudilo, ako ne upali otpišeš kao lažne priče)

----------


## venddy

ja sam također pila i myoinositol, naručila preko Interneta, podsjeća po okusu na šećer u prahu, tako i izgleda, razmuti se u vodi ili bilo kojem drugom napitku čini mi se žličica i popije 3 puta na dan.
Svašta sam ja pila, kad zaredaš puno postupaka nema toga što nećeš probat

----------


## nina70

> Nina70 
> 
> malo je OT ali morala sam


Hvala draga, pusa tebi i princezi  :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

> i koliko je dobro za low respondere ić sa kontracepcijom mj prije stim?


ja sam išla sa kontracepcijom 2 mjeseca prije postupka +decapeptil...nikada gore nisam odreagovala...1js...
a ciklus prije kontracepcije sam imala oko 12-13 antralnih folikula, što i nije loše, ako uzmemo u obzir moj nizak amh. stoga, ja naredni put ću zahtijevati da idem bez nje, jer mislim da mi je uspavalo jajnike.

----------


## bernica

Pitanjce....gdje u zg mogu raditi AMH? Na uputnicu ili se plača? I kolko dugo se čekaju nalazi hormona? Još hormone moram povaditi pa da imam sve papire. Čekam 2 - 4 dan ciklusa pa idem u Petrovu vaditi sve ako oni to sve rade...Taman mi za Badnjak bude to palo...Ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu za FSH, LH, E2 I PRL, ali Amh mi nije napisal,a bilo mu je na popisu, pa nisam sigurna jel to nije videl ili namjerno nije napisal...Imam nekog šutljivog ginića...sve moram izvlačiti iz njega... :neznam:

----------


## mare41

bernica, na vuk vrhovcu vade amh na uputnicu, a u vinograskoj bez uputnice uz placanje 270 kuna, vadi se bilo koji dan ciklusa

----------


## ivka13

> Pitanjce....gdje u zg mogu raditi AMH? Na uputnicu ili se plača? I kolko dugo se čekaju nalazi hormona? Još hormone moram povaditi pa da imam sve papire. Čekam 2 - 4 dan ciklusa pa idem u Petrovu vaditi sve ako oni to sve rade...Taman mi za Badnjak bude to palo...Ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu za FSH, LH, E2 I PRL, ali Amh mi nije napisal,a bilo mu je na popisu, pa nisam sigurna jel to nije videl ili namjerno nije napisal...Imam nekog šutljivog ginića...sve moram izvlačiti iz njega...


Možeš izvadit na VV na uputnicu, trebaš se unaprijed naručit, a na nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna.

A za ovo što ti gin nije napisao i amh na uputnicu - meni se dogodilo isto, samo što sam to skužila dok sam još bila kod gin. Kad sam pitala zašto mi to nije napisala, rekla mi je: "ionako amh nije pravi pokazatelj", da po njoj nema smisla to radit, bla, bla. Na to sam joj fino odgovorila da, ako je mpo doktor odlučio tražiti i taj nalaz, da se ona nema što suprostavljati njegovom mišljenju, da on sigurno ima razlog zašto mi je to napisao s ostalim pretragama i da uvažavam samo njegovo mišljenje i želim da mi i to upiše na uputnicu. Onda je nadodala i amh. Eto, možda je i tvoj gin mislio da je pametniji od mpo doktora....Uglavnom, nemam riječi za takvo ponašanje.

----------


## anddu

> postupcima sa cetrotidom mi se cini da fol buknu jer su mi punkcije uvijek rano 9-11dc, zato bi probala kratki sa suprefactom i mozda komb menopur+gonal


Ovo sam i ja kod sebe primijetila pirice za cetrotide. Zapravo, osim što je u mom slučaju očito trebalo pogoditi dobar ciklus ja sam došla do spoznaje da najbolje reagiram na kratki protokol s decapeptyilom i menopurima i to konstantno od 2dc po tri ampule. Kad su bile 4 izdvojio se prebrzo jedan jedini folikul i piunkcija bila na 10dc, cetrotide mi tad nisu niti uspjeli usvesti. Gonali isto loše, od tri dobivene js dvije bile nezrele (ali mislim da je tu bila i greška doktora koji mi je rano dao štopericu).
Inače, moj AMh prije tri godine je  bio 8,6

----------


## mimi81

> Ovo sam i ja kod sebe primijetila pirice za cetrotide. Zapravo, osim što je u mom slučaju očito trebalo pogoditi dobar ciklus ja sam došla do spoznaje da najbolje reagiram na kratki protokol s decapeptyilom i menopurima i to konstantno od 2dc po tri ampule. Kad su bile 4 izdvojio se prebrzo jedan jedini folikul i piunkcija bila na 10dc, cetrotide mi tad nisu niti uspjeli usvesti. Gonali isto loše, od tri dobivene js dvije bile nezrele (ali mislim da je tu bila i greška doktora koji mi je rano dao štopericu).
> Inače, moj AMh prije tri godine je  bio 8,6


Ovaj slučaj sa cetrotidom da ga nisu uspjeli uvesti zbog jednog brzorastućeg folikula se i meni dogodio u zadnjem postupku.

----------


## anddu

Da mimi81, tad sam zapravo shvatila da meni kao low responderu odgovara supresija od 1 dc s decom, a nikako cetrotide

----------


## clematis

Počinjem sa mpo, imam 32 godine.
Imala sam jedna spontani prije god i pol i jednu lap operaciju gdje mi je izvadjen jajovod i veliki dio jajnika.
Na prvom pregledu kod doc rekao mi je da imam jako puno antralaca, ali moj amh je pokazivao suprotno.  :Sad: 
hormoni su:
s-guk	5,2
AMH	4,2
inz	60,3
tsh3	1,55
lh	8,28
fsh	16,86
t 	1,7
e2	175
prl	190
dheas	6,4
shbg	46,3
fai	3,7


anyway krenula sam jucer 3dc  sa klomifenima 3x1 dnevno 5 dana, idem kod dr. da pogleda i kaze sta dalje.... :Cool:

----------


## ksena28

Vinogradska ne rade više AMH?????

----------


## snupi

ksena znam da ti radi labor na bukovčevom trgu, jetiniji su za 10 kn i ne moras čekati cijelo  jutro i za dva tjedna   je nalaz gotov. Ja sam dosla isto tak jedno  pa sam do vinogradske okrenula se i otisla. Vade ne Vv zovi i pitaj kad možes doci, ja sam jucer tamo sve vadila, pa sam vidjela da i vade AMH! Broj laba Na VV ti je 2353 883.

----------


## ksena28

već sam se naručila thnx

----------


## tetadoktor

> Vinogradska ne rade više AMH?????


evo, rekla bih da vade

http://www.endolabor.kbcsm.hr/o_analizama.htm

----------


## ksena28

a onda odi pa se zezni...  :Smile:  fakat ne vade, zvala sam i pitala.... nešto je sestra prtljala oko fiskalnih blagajni, ne znam...

(u što volim kad na provjerene informacije natežete linkove! pa zašto bi dizala paniku bzv???)

----------


## valiana

Zanimljiva tema :Smile: .Ja oba puta vadila AMH hormon na VV. na uputnicu bez plačanja i još mi domeka pošalju nalaze.Prvi put sam vadila 17.11.2011 i bio je 5.7 pmol/l A drugi put 28.9.2012.i bio je 3.2 pmol/l! Sad u 1 mj sam išla u Prag na svoj prvi IVF  na žalost beta bila.1.2!

----------


## ksena28

koliko se na VV čekaju nalazi?

----------


## mare41

> a onda odi pa se zezni...  fakat ne vade, zvala sam i pitala.... nešto je sestra prtljala oko fiskalnih blagajni, ne znam...
> 
> (u što volim kad na provjerene informacije natežete linkove! pa zašto bi dizala paniku bzv???)


ovo mi je predobro s fiskalnom blagajnom, oni su doveli tu pretragu u hr 2009., breyer je do tad slao negdje vani po cijeni blizu 100 eura, i cijenjena su kuća, pogotovo ta pretraga s certifikatom, bla bla i onda dođe fiskalna blagajna u medicinu...

----------


## valiana

Ja sam nalaze dobila za 14 dana na kučnu adresu! :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

pa zar fiskalizacija nije zaobišla medicinu? meni to niš nije jasno...

----------


## mare41

> pa zar fiskalizacija nije zaobišla medicinu? meni to niš nije jasno...


inače se participacije naplaćuju normalno, po starom, al ovo se plaća puna cijena, al moram priznat da ne kužim svejedno

----------


## libicaa

evo i mojih nalaza (sad idemo u postupak)

AMH 14,3 (0-75,7)
 LH 4,31 (2.12-10.89)
 FSH 6.91 (3,89-8,78)
 estradiol 132 (99-448)
 prolaktin 373 (71-566)
 TSH 2.33 (0,55-4,78)
 T4 12,4 (11,5-22,7)
 T3 5,7 (3,5-6,5)
 anti TG 58 (manje od 60)
 anti TPO 28 (manje od 60)

AMH niži, tj smanjena plodnost... a ostatak mi se čini koko tolko ok... šta mislite?

----------


## MARYTA

Da..manji je AMH...ali (ne znam koje su godine u pitanju)...ostatak nalaza skroz uredan

----------


## libicaa

Godine 31 i pol ... znam da je manji, ali opet nije baš prenizak jako.. valjda će biti ok  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

moj AMH je 12,1, godine 34 i moj dr je rekao da je sasvim ok
kaze da se mora gledati sve zajedno
ja na svakom jajniku imam po kojih 6 antralnih folikula i on veli da je to super, da cu u menopauzu u kasnim pedesetim  :Smile: 
a ja se prepala kad sam vidla nalaz

----------


## MARYTA

Libicaa ma kakvi prenizak..sve skupa je to dobro stanje...to je bitno...sretno!

----------


## libicaa

:Smile:  hvala, nadamo se dobroj reakciji  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja vadila AMH u Breyeru. 450 kn, nalaz za 10 dana gotov. 

Moj AMH je po njihovom 13 (a referentno je do 8)

----------


## snupi

vrvi lijepu si vifru iskrcala za nalaz!

----------


## snupi

ispravak, Vrci lijepu si cifru iskrcala za nalaz!

----------


## pirica

> ispravak, Vrci lijepu si cifru iskrcala za nalaz!


bas sam to htijela napisat, u Labor centru je 250kn

----------


## tetadoktor

ja sam u petak vadila amh u poliklinici Salzer, nalaz gotov danas. Kostao je 400 kuna,  a ono cime mogu biti sretna je da na pragu 42 godine iznosi 21,9 pmol/L

 :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:

----------


## libicaa

bome fini nalaz  :Smile:  .. moj u 32 godini 14,3

----------


## ljube

wow, tetadoktor, amh ti je stvarno super, ima tu materijala, ima  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> ja sam u petak vadila amh u poliklinici Salzer, nalaz gotov danas. Kostao je 400 kuna,  a ono cime mogu biti sretna je da na pragu 42 godine iznosi 21,9 pmol/L


uhhh ljubomorna sam, moj u 32. 5,3

----------


## snupi

tetadoktor imas super nalaz  ja imam 10 godina manje od tebe a moj je 8,8.

----------


## Vrci

Jel to sve u istim jedinicama?
Moj je prema vasim jedinicama 92,ako se ne varam.
Jel to previse? :D 
Inace ja imam 27god

----------


## pirica

> Jel to sve u istim jedinicama?
> Moj je prema vasim jedinicama 92,ako se ne varam.
> Jel to previse? :D 
> Inace ja imam 27god


moj u u pmol/L

----------


## snupi

moj je isti koji je i piricin.

----------


## Vrci

To je onda kao moj 92, ak sam dobro racunala

Imam osjecaj da breyer jedini ima tu drugu jedinicu

----------


## mare41

ako vam se da pogledajte prvu stranicu teme, bilo bi korisno drugima za info, npr tetadr, koliko folikula dobijes, koliko js? cestitke na mladim jajnicima :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Amh 92 pmol/L, 27 god

Puna stimulacija, gonali i decapeptyl, 23 gonala = 9 js. Transfer 2 blastice, negativno (zakon prije smrzlica)

Polustimulirani, 17 klomifena i 20 gonala = 5 js. 
Transfer 2 trodnevna, smrznute 2 blastice. Oboje nista

----------


## mare41

vrci, to si preracunala iz nmol ili? koliko bude antralnih? pco ima visok amh

----------


## tetadoktor

u oba puta 9 folikula

u prvom postupku po Milijevom zakonu 4 stanice (kratki protokol sa Cetrotideom), 3 oplođene - biokemijska
drugi postupak 3 stanice (lijevi jajnik nije mogao biti punktiran, 2 se oplodile - beta 0,5

treća sreća?  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> vrci, to si preracunala iz nmol ili? koliko bude antralnih? pco ima visok amh


Da, jer mi je original nalaz: 13.0 µg/L

Ako sam dobro računala... Ili sam fulala, sve mi to čudno

U zadnjih par godina mi nisu rekli koliko je antralaca (Luči nije od brojeva), ali bilo ih je 20ak (vidjeh na starim uzv nalazima)

----------


## Vrci

E po ovom postu sam gledala 

u Brayeru su vrijednosti izražene u ug/L, a u Vinogradskoj u pmol/L; za preračunavanje u vrijednosti koje je tikica navela samo pomnožite vrijednost iz Brayera sa 7,1.

----------


## mostarka86

moj u 26.godini 2,5 pmol  :Shock:  tako da mi vaše brojke od 8,12...izgledaju nemoguće dobro, ccc...

što se tiče postupaka:

1.stimulirani-kratki protokol- 2x8  st.embrija
2.polustimulirani protokol- 1x6st.embrij
3.stimulirani-dugi protokol- 1x4 st. embrij
sve negativno, do sada...

----------


## snupi

ja  32, godine, AMH-8,8pmol/L  .
1 ivf-dugi protokol u Mb- 3 js- beta nula
2.ivf - kratki  protokol-4 js- beta 25,43

----------


## zita35

ja 37 ggodina, AMH 1.8 
1 IVF kod doktora L. klomifen, 15 gonala i estrofem
dobila 3 folikula i 3 jajne stanice, dvije vraćene, beta 2

----------


## M@tt

Moja draga 29 godina, AMH 2,2 pmol/L. Rezultate možete vidjeti u potpisu. Za sada nemamo sreće.  :Sad:

----------


## majalina

evo da se i ja javim, 2009. imala sam 36 godina AMH 3,2 a FSH konstantno blago povišen, sve drugo relativno u redu, prošla 3 inseminacije na klomifenu, ništa i odradila 3 postupka uz blagu stimulaciju, od doga samo u jednom postupku došli do 1 dobre js i transfera, beta 0, ostala 2 postupka prazni ili se nisu oplodili, ponovila AMH 2012. g. na svoju ruku, pao je na 1 i stvarno više nije imalo smisla ništa pokušavati, ganjati dobru stanicu bilo bi kao dobitak na lutriji s obzirom da ni menstruacije više nisu bile uredne, do tada 2012. menstruacije su bile u redu bez obzira na niski AMH, sad sam završila na donaciji js u ćeškoj i čekam rezltate, nadam se da je to to jer mi ništa drugo ne preostaje, sretno svima u njihovim pokušajima

----------


## Inesz

čitam majalinin post i mislim da je objavila plusić  :Smile: 


_____________________

mojoj je prijateljici sa 40,5 godina, fsh povišen, amh 1 pmol/L, neredovite mjesečnice, jedan poznati privatni mpo-ovac nedavno savjetovao jaku stimulaciju i poručio da nema veze što je amh  toliko nizak! njegov je argument bio-pustite nalaze, nikad se ne zna... a žena u 41. godini sa takvom zalihom js...

kad ga je pitala za mišljenje o donaciji-rekao da valja probat prije sa vlastitim stanicama, da za donaciju ima vremena?! 



zašto je i kod dr donacija takav tabu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

čitam ovaj tvoj primjer Inesz i čudim se žena od 41 god. za donacije ima još vremena, da ako će ih kasnije plaćati sama, možda joj je to dr. zaboravio spomenuti

----------


## daani13

meni je AMH o,o1,,,sa 33 godine,,,,,i spremam se na donaciju,,menstruacija mi zadnji put bila u 09.2012,,imam užasne vrućine na momente..,,,,je li još netko pati od vrućine,,,,,

----------


## majalina

> meni je AMH o,o1,,,sa 33 godine,,,,,i spremam se na donaciju,,menstruacija mi zadnji put bila u 09.2012,,imam užasne vrućine na momente..,,,,je li još netko pati od vrućine,,,,,


imala sam i ja vrućine ali većinom samo po noći i znojenje, ali to kod mene traje već malo duže pa sam se bila već naviknula, nije mi bilo za ne izdržat, bar nešto, a nisam imala menstruaciju od 10/2012

----------


## daani13

> imala sam i ja vrućine ali većinom samo po noći i znojenje, ali to kod mene traje već malo duže pa sam se bila već naviknula, nije mi bilo za ne izdržat, bar nešto, a nisam imala menstruaciju od 10/2012


znači vrlo nam je slična situacija,,,,i meni nije baš za ne izdržati,ali mi  malo smeta,pogotov kad sam na poslu,,,,i ja se navikavam,,,,,,a još kad bi i meni uspio postupak,,,,kakva ti je terapija bila prije nego si išla na postupak,,,,,

----------


## majalina

> znači vrlo nam je slična situacija,,,,i meni nije baš za ne izdržati,ali mi  malo smeta,pogotov kad sam na poslu,,,,i ja se navikavam,,,,,,a još kad bi i meni uspio postupak,,,,kakva ti je terapija bila prije nego si išla na postupak,,,,,


na početku, nekih 14 dana prije oplodnje js, sam pila estrofem 8mg za zadebljanje endometrija, aspirin za prokrvljenost i cirkulaciju te prednison. s obzirom da ti u menopauzi fali estradiola nekih par dana kad sam počela piti estrofem bila sam malo natečena i ne znam kako da to opišem, kao da stalno treperis, bilo me malo strah, ali poslije se smirilo. taj estrofem ima svakakve nuspojave, kao i svi hormoni, bolje da ne čitaš.
meni su 2 doktora rekla da s ovakvim nalazima imam velike šanse ostati trudna s doniranom js, nisam vjerovala, ali evo dogodilo se i nadam se da će sve zavrišti dobro, još uvijek me malo strah

----------


## daani13

hvala majalina,,,ja što je još najgore imam i epilepsiju i pijem 2 tablete na dan,,,,valjda ću i ja takvu terapiju dobiti.

----------


## majalina

ajoj, baš mi je žao, ali uspjet ćeš. da, svi s ovakvim dijagnozama dobivaju sličnu terapiju, jedino se estrofem povećava ukoliko se na 1. uzv pokaže da se endometrij ne povećava dovoljno. sretno i nadamo se lijepim vijestima

----------


## Mojca

Cure, ide li sad AMH na uputnicu...? Kad sam ga ja vadila nije išao.

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure, ide li sad AMH na uputnicu...? Kad sam ga ja vadila nije išao.


ide na uputnicu na Vuk Vrhovcu.

----------


## Mojca

Fala. 
 :Smile:

----------


## frka

ne znam jesam li nešto pobrkala, ali zar nisu nalazi AMH s VV-a ispadali totalno drugačiji nego u Vg? ono...nekome na VV-u ispadne AMH 6, a u Vg 12... karikiram, ali čini mi se da sam naletila na nekoliko takvih priča...

----------


## Vrci

Amh se moze izraziti u 2 vrijednosti,otud razlika

Ali moze se preracunati,ja sam nasla tu na forumu post o tome

----------


## Kadauna

ma jok, nije to mislila frka, stvarno su razlike u vrijednostima dobivenim kod iste pacijentice Vinogradska i VV i btw, obje klinike izražavaju AMH u istoj jediničnoj mjeri pmol/L. 

Tako da nije u tom grmu zeko i točno je da su velike razlike iako u istoj jediničnoj mjeri izm. Vinogradske i VV-a.

----------


## Mojca

A kome vjerovati? 
Vinogradskoj? To rade dulje od VV...

----------


## frka

ja bih u Vg, Mojca.

----------


## tetadoktor

mojca, provjeri sa Vg da li mozes kod njih privatno izvaditi AMH. nekad je netko pisao na nekoj temi da vise ne primaju ali mozda sam ja krivo shvatila. 

ja sam AMH vadila u laboratoriju Salzer koji salju na izradu u Vinogradsku. jedino sto je to onda 400 kn. a provjeri i po ostalim privatnim labovima po gradu, ogromne su razlike u cijeni

----------


## ljube

razlika je u lab. testu koji koriste te dvije klinike, zbog toga su i razlike u određivanoj koncentraciji AMH

----------


## Mojca

Birti ću VG, ako se odlučim...  tamo sam prvi put radila.

----------


## frka

netko je napisao da i Labor surađuje s Vg i najjeftiniji su od privatnih...

----------


## mare41

i ja mislim ko ljube, razlika je u metodi, tj vrsti testa, i bez obzira sto izrazavaju u istim jedinicama, nemaju iste ref.vrijednosti, tu su tablice na ovim stranicama, mislim da vv ima veci raspon
ja bi birala vg, test se provodi po standardima i ima certifikat, jedino ne znam to sto se pisalo da vise ne rade

----------


## Inesz

cure, je li istina da VG skoro i ne radi amh?

----------


## Konfuzija

U veljači Vg nije radio AMH, poslali me na VV.

----------


## tetadoktor

> cure, je li istina da VG skoro i ne radi amh?


baš sam pogledala datum mog nalaza 19.02., nalaz izradio endokrinološki laboratorij KBC Sestre milosrdnice 

krv vađena u privatnom laboratoriju 15.02.

----------


## milivoj73

evo jedne vijesti onako s neba pa...
neki dan sam u neformalnom razgovoru doznao da se u Novom Sadu AMH može napraviti za cca 60 kn...
da se krv i nalaz dođe mailom...ako nekom ovaj podatak koristi neka progugla ili ako ima koja cura iz tog područja nek javi detalje jer ne znam više od ovoga...

----------


## Loly

Podižem malo!
Stigao nalaz AMH-a i piše 33,49 pmol/L. U postupku u 11 mj (polustimulirani, femara + menopuri) dobila 5 js, a u 3. mj. u full stimuliranom menopuri + cetrodite dobila 7 js. E bio je i jedan raniji postupak na SD gonali + menopuri samo 1 js  :Shock: 
Kako AMH utječe na određivanje stimulacije i na kraju reagiranjem na istu? Nadam se novom postupku u jesen, pa ne znam što očekivati. E imam 33 godinice!
Iskusnije prosvjetlite me  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

A koliko si lijekova dobila u tim postupcima?
ja bi rekla da ti je AMH čisto uredu

----------


## Loly

> A koliko si lijekova dobila u tim postupcima?
> ja bi rekla da ti je AMH čisto uredu


Na SD 22 decap.+15 menopura+14 gonala
U polustimuliranom uk. 27 (24 menopura + 3 cetrotide), a u stimuliranom ukupno 27 (puregon + menopur)

----------


## Loly

Ispravak, u polustimuliranom 24 (21 menopur i 3 cetrotide)

----------


## Kadauna

rekla bih da ti je AMH relativno visok, sto je ok. Gdje si vadila, na Vuk Vrhovcu?

Ali koji broj antralnih folikula imas? gdje se sad lijecis?  U Citu?

Generalno bi od takvog AMH bilo za ocekivati vise jajnih stanica,  I ne znam zasto mijesate puregon i menopur, to ti u dogovoru s lijecnikom? Koji je sljedeci protokol? 


Jel imas policisticne jajnike s tim AMH-om?

----------


## Loly

> rekla bih da ti je AMH relativno visok, sto je ok. Gdje si vadila, na Vuk Vrhovcu?
> 
> Ali koji broj antralnih folikula imas? gdje se sad lijecis?  U Citu?
> 
> Generalno bi od takvog AMH bilo za ocekivati vise jajnih stanica,  I ne znam zasto mijesate puregon i menopur, to ti u dogovoru s lijecnikom? Koji je sljedeci protokol? 
> 
> 
> Jel imas policisticne jajnike s tim AMH-om?


 Po refer. vrijednostima to je optimalna plodnost, ali i ja sam mislila da s takvim AMH trebam dobiti više js i to me baš muči. Nemam policistične jajnike, a još mi nitko nije rekao koliko br antralaca imam  :Unsure: 
AMH sa vadila u Analize, a trenutno sam u Cita, sljedeći tjedan sam na konzultacija za sljedeći postupak. Što se tiče puregona i menopura - dr. kaže da je to dobra kombinacija.
Sad ni sama ne znam što da tražim od dr., da me pogleda na uzv i kaže br. antralaca ili... Izgleda da stvarno tribamo same sebi biti doktori  :Mad:

----------


## Loly

Sad vidim da sam napisala da je bila kombinacija puregon/menopur, ne, bila je puregon i cetrotide!

----------


## Konfuzija

Iz svega što sam do sada pročitala i prokljuvila, meni se čini da AMH govori onako općenito o ovarijskoj rezervi, a tu je bitno pratiti i FSH koji se ipak već duže vremena vadi, pa nema tako velikih razlika između laboratorija kao što zna biti kod AMH. Druga stvar, koja se kod nas rijetko radi, je izvaditi estradiol i progesteron drugi dan ciklusa i isti dan pobrojati antralce. Tada bi se mogla dobiti jasnija slika što očekivati od tog ciklusa. 
Naravno, potrefiti stimulaciju može biti umjetnost.
*Kadauna*, ti znaš da se puregon i menopur ne kombiniraju? Znam da neki kombiniraju gonale i menopure, a i gonali i puregoni su FSH... ?

----------


## Kadauna

Znala sam da se miješaju - nego mi čudna bila ta kombinacija kod mlade žene kao što je Loly i to bez ikakve indikacije.....

----------


## Mary Ann

Da malo podignemo temu  :Smile: 

(35. g)  AMH 1,4; FSH 9,5... trenutno sam na Puregonima od 2 - 9 dana ciklusa i jučer dobila jedan Orgalutran.. bile 4 js, jučer 3 js i danas ostala jedna  :Sad: ...ner nadam se ničemu ovaj put

----------


## Konfuzija

Uf!  :Sad:  Koliko jedinica Puregona dnevno?

----------


## Mary Ann

200 jedinica, nisam proučavala jel to puno ili malo?

----------


## Konfuzija

Po meni, malo. Ja sam uzimala 300 uz puno viši AMH od tvoga. Liječiš se na SD? A da odeš još negdje na konzultacije? Možda bi se s drukčijom stimulacijom dalo nešto napraviti.

----------


## kameleon

ja,31 god
meni je AMH 3,51 ng/l i vadila sam ga u privatnom labu, synlab u zgb, oni nalaze šalju u njemačku i čekaju se tri tjedna..360 kn..
stimulaciju sam dobila, od 21dc decapeptyl 0,1 i od 2dc puregon 2 dana 200iu, 4 dana 150iu- dugi protokol
2dc vadim krv E2,P4 i LH...zašto? da vide ako treba podebljati stimulaciju ili??

----------


## ljube

> 2dc vadim krv E2,P4 i LH...zašto? da vide ako treba podebljati stimulaciju ili??


Bazalno određivanje (2.dc) E2, P4 i LH se provodi zbog utvrđivanja potpune supresije hormona u dugom protokolu i da se donese odluka da li se može krenuti u stimulaciju.

----------


## Brunaa

Cure jel ima neki _"idealan dan/dani"_ za brojanje antralaca, negdje sam pročitala da se broje u folikularnoj fazi, cca do 10dc, da li je tome tako? Svejedno koji dan do 10dc?

Kod mene je AMH 14,9. Antralce su mi jednom brojali, na 8dc AFC iznosio je 21 (<11 mm).

----------


## Brunaa

Zaboravih, godina 30.

----------

